#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Диета и питание >  > > >  >  >  Кьябдже Чатрал Ринпоче о вегетарианстве

## Михаил Шебунин

Обращение Чатрала Ринпоче о пользе вегетарианского образа жизни 

Кьябдже Чатрал Ринпоче 

Драгоценный нектар наставлений о пользе вегетарианского образа жизни
( sKyabs rje bya bral rin po che'i bka' slob gsung gi bdud tsi ) 
Эти наставления были даны Ринпоче по просьбе представителей Тибетского Общества Защиты Животных, ( Dud ‘ gro ' i rang dbang tshogs chung , TVA — Tibetan Volunteers for Animals ) 

Кьябдже Чатрал Ринпоче Сангье Дордже 

( Bya bral sangs rgyas rdo rje ) — признанный мастер дзогчен, прославившийся своей высокой духовной реализацией и строгим следованием нормам безупречной нравственности. По общему мнению большинства лам традиции ньингма, Ринпоче — наиболее реализованный йогин дзогчен из ныне здравствующих учителей. 

Кьябдже Чатрал Ринпоче — один из основных держателей линии Лонгчен Ньингтик, в особенности той её ветви, что передавалась Джигме Гьялвей Ньюгу — сердечным учеником Джигме Лингпы, вплоть до Патрула Ринпоче. Ринпоче — один из немногих здравствующих учеников великого мастера дзогчен Кхенпо Нгагчунга. Среди его учителей наиболее выдающиеся йогины традиции ньингма прошлого столетия, такие как Дуджом Ринпоче, Джамьянг Кхьенце Чокьи Лодро, и прославленная дакини Сера Кхандро. 


По признанию самого Ринпоче отказ от употребления в пищу убиенной плоти и практика выкупа и освобождения животных составляют сердцевину его активности по принесению пользы живым существам. Ежегодно Ринпоче вместе со своей семьёй и близкими учениками проводит ритуал выкупа и освобождения живых существ, чья участь — лишиться жизни оказавшись на нашем столе. Так, в декабре 2006 года в Калькутте, Ринпоче организовал выкуп 78 цистерн с живой рыбой по 450 кг живого веса каждая. Столь обширная практика спасения жизни (тиб. tshe thar ), поражающая воображение своим размахом, сопровождалась специальными ритуалами и молитвами-благопожеланиями. 

В свои 94 года Ринпоче пребывает в добром здравии, полон сил и не нуждаясь в посторонней помощи проводит большую часть времени в уединённом медитативном затворничестве в Парпинге, долина Катманду, Непал, и в Салбхари, Индия. 

Эти наставления были даны Ринпоче по просьбе представителей Тибетского Общества Защиты Животных, ( Dud ‘ gro ' i rang dbang tshogs chung , TVA — Tibetan Volunteers for Animals ) в 2005 году. 

Послание Кьябдже Чатрала Ринпоче
(sKyabs rje bya bral rin po che'i gsung ‘phrin) 

Когда мы прибыли в Индию, я стал одним из первых тибетских лам, отказавшихся от мяса и избравших вегетарианский образ жизни. Я помню что первый ньингма-монлам в Бодхгайе был не-вегетарианским. На второй год, приехав на монлам, я взял слово на собрании верховных лам линии ньингма. Я обратился к ним со словами о том, что Бодхгайя — исключительно значимое и святое место для всех буддистов, и если мы заявляем что собрались здесь для проведения монлама (ежегодного молитвенного фестиваля во благо мира и процветания во всём мире, прим. пер.), а сами при этом едим здесь мясо убитых животных, это позор и величайшее оскорбление всему буддизму в целом. Я призвал их всех отказаться от употребления мяса на время проведения ежегодного ньингма-монлама. 

Тибетские ламы и монахи едят мясо! Какой позор, что даже ламы-перерожденцы не способны отказаться от употребления убиенной плоти! Прежде всего именно ламам необходимо стать вегетарианцами. Если ламы откажутся от мяса, тогда вы сможете обратиться с подобным призывом и к мирянам. Также необходимо призывать монахов становится вегетарианцами. В противном случае, если высокоучёные, духовные люди продолжают есть мясо, как можно ожидать, что невежественные простолюдины, бредущие по жизни туда куда им укажут, подобно стаду овец, вдруг станут вегетарианцами. 

Ещё в давние времена, сакьяпинский патриарх Сачен Кунга Ньингпо воздерживался от употребления мяса и алкоголя и призывал к этому других. Позже, и в среде ньингмапинцев появились такие фигуры как Нгари Пандита Пема Вангьял, эманация царя Трисонг Децена, который всю свою жизнь прожил вегетарианцем. Шабкар Цогдруг Рангдрол, лама внесектарной традиции риме, родившийся в местности Амдо и бывший с ранних лет завзятым мясоедом, оказавшись в квартале мясников в Лхасе, и воочию увидев то как сотни животных лишают жизни, стал вегетарианцем и не употреблял убиенной пищи до скончания своих дней. Большинство его учеников также отказалось от мяса. Множество других мастеров традиций сакья, гелуг, кагью и ньингма поступали точно также и становились вегетарианцами. В Конгпо, Гоцанг Нацог Рангдрол наказал своим монахам отказаться от употребления мяса и алкоголя. Когда же монахи монастыря Конгпо Целе Гон не послушались его, он прогневался на них и удалился в Гоцанг Пхуг, в низинах Конгпо, где провёл около 30 лет в уединённом затворничестве. Отказавшись от недобродетели, каковой являются употребление мяса и алкоголя, он достиг высочайших духовных реализаций и стал известен как Гоцанг Нацог Рангдрол — выдающийся духовный наставник. Ньягла Пема Дудул также не употреблял мяса и спиртного. Он медитировал в уединённом затворничестве около трёх десятков лет, не принимая грубую пищу людей, и поддерживая себя сущностной субстанцией чулен камней и земли, и реализовал радужное тело. Он жил во времена Ньягке Гонпо Намгьяла и стал известен в миру как «Пема Дудул, реализовавший радужное тело». Вот такие истории имели место в прошлом. 

Когда я был в Бутане, порой мне доводилось видеть как во время проведения обширных ритуалов или пудж во благо умерших, участвующим в них ламам подносилось мясо убитых животных. Подобное лишение жизни живых существ «во благо» усопшего родственника, есть ни что иное как создание препятствий на духовном пути сознания умершего, преграждающих ему путь к освобождению. От подобной практики умершему не будет никакой пользы. Большинство населения гималайского региона — буддисты. Некоторые ламы народностей таманг и шерпа весьма невежественны. Будучи привязаны к мясу и алкоголю, они заявляют в своё оправдание, что употреблять их необходимо, так как они — последователи Гуру Ринпоче [Падмасамбхавы] который сам ел мясо и употреблял алкоголь. Но ведь Гуру Ринпоче родился в этот мир чудесным образом, в отличие от упомянутых лам, появившихся на свет из чрева матери, от семени отца. Гуру Ринпоче известен как Второй Будда. Будда Шакьямуни — учитель сутры, тогда как учителем тантры является всеведущий Гуру Ринпоче, в точности предрекший многие значимые события будущего. 

Отказ от мяса — одно из средств достижения мира и спокойствия на Земле. Сам я отказался не только от мяса, но и от яиц, так что я не ем и выпечку в которой содержатся яйца. Употребление мяса и яиц — равнозначные действия. Яйцо, созревая, даёт жизнь цыплёнку, который без сомнения является живым существом. Ведь нет же никакой разницы между убийством плода во чреве матери и лишением жизни новорожденного ребёнка — отнятие жизни и в первом и во втором случаях является в равной мере тяжким злодеянием. Вот по какой причине я отказался и от яиц. 

Усилия ваши не бессмысленны, они очень важны и полезны. Призыв мой адресован не только буддистам — все думающие и способные принимать осмысленные решения люди могут откликнуться на него. В особенности следует подумать об этом учёным и врачам: полезны ли курение и мясоедение для здоровья? Поинтересуйтесь, кто живёт дольше курильщики, или люди некурящие? Кто из них чаще болеет? Вы, студенты университетов, можете исследовать этот вопрос, взвесить все научные данные и разобраться в этом. Сам я говорю и понимаю лишь по тибетски, и не знаю других языков. Но я глубоко изучал винайю — внешнюю Дхарму Будды, и внутреннюю Дхарму — ваджраяну. В особенности много сил я потратил на изучение текстов дзогчен, написанных известными учёными и йогинами прошлого. Все они в один голос говорят, что отказ от мяса продлевает жизнь практикующего. Что касается моего собственного семейства, никому из моих родственников не удавалось прожить дольше 60 лет и все они уже давно покинули этот мир. Но поскольку, оставив родину, я смог отказаться от мяса и табака, я дожил уже до 94 лет и по прежнему обхожусь в быту и передвигаюсь без посторонней помощи, путешествую на машине и по воздуху. Так, несколько дней тому назад я ездил в Лхаканг Гон в Хеламбу (горный район Непала, прим. пер.), где шерпы заканчивают строительство нового буддийского монастыря. 

Вы попросили меня рассказать о доводах в пользу вегетарианского образа жизни, и теперь можете сделать достоянием широкой общественности всё что я здесь поведал вам. Всё что я сказал — истина, и в ней нет ни слова лжи. Сказанное мною основано не на заявлениях горстки самозванцев, утверждающих, что они сведущие мастера, но на истинных и заслуживающих доверия буддийских писаниях, наставлениях Учителей и моём собственном опыте. Вот почему вам следует довести это послание до сведения широкой общественности, а я, в свою очередь, сорадуюсь накопленной вами благой заслуге, ведь действия ваши безусловно носят благой характер. Вам необходимо продолжать свою миссию, донося эту информацию и до мирян и до монашества. Вы должны доносить её до лам и тулку, сидящих на высоких тронах и думающих что они очень важные персоны, и до рядовых членов общества, простых монахов и мирян. Обращайтесь к сильным мира сего, к тем кто способен мыслить трезво и здраво, и к тем кто такой способностью обделён. 

Вот что я хотел вам сказать. Вы спросили совета у этого немощного старца и вот вам моё сердечное наставление. Моё послание и приведённые мною доводы должны стать достоянием гласности, в них нет ничего такого о чём следовало бы умолчать. 


Благопожелание: 

Пусть все живые существа будут счастливы. 

Пусть низшие миры опустеют навеки. 

Пусть свершится эта молитва, 

Всюду где пребывают бодхисаттвы. 


О пользе спасения жизни
( Tshe thar phan yon bzhugs so ) 

Склоняюсь к стопам Гуру, Будды Амитаюса,
И всех бодхисаттв, шествующих по Пути.
Я изложу здесь вкратце ту пользу,
Которую приносит выкуп животных и спасение их жизней. 


Спасение животных от забоя или другой смертельной угрозы,
Сопровождающееся безупречными мотивацией и поведением, 
Без всяких сомнений является практикой,
Которую надлежит выполнять всем последователям Будды Шакьямуни.
Многие сутры, тантры и комментарии-шастры,
Детально описывают ту пользу которую они приносят,
И великое множество высокоучёных и реализованных мастеров Индии и Тибета
Подчёркивали важность и ценность принесения пользы живущим.
Даже в низшей колеснице практикующие избегают причинения какого либо вреда другим живым существам,
В махаяне же — это сама суть практик бодхисаттвы,
А в тайной мантре — основная самайя ратна-семейства.
Причина этого в следующем: в этом мире
Ничто не ценится живыми существами дороже чем их собственная жизнь,
И посему нет преступления более тяжкого, чем её отнятие,
И обусловленной добродетели, приносящей большую благу заслугу,
Чем практика выкупа животных и спасения их жизней.
Поэтому, если вы действительно стремитесь к счастью и благу,
Усердствуйте в этой практике — Непревзойдённом Пути,
Преподанном в писаниях и подкреплённом безупречными доводами разума,
Свободном от препятствий и скрытых опасностей.
Взяв в качестве примера вашу заботу о собственом теле,
Избегайте всяких действий могущих причинить вред другим.
Делайте всё что в ваших силах, стремясь избежать убийства живых существ,
Будь то птицы, рыбы, лани, домашний скот, или даже крохотное насекомое.
Вместо этого стремитесь спасать их жизни,
Даруя защиту от всякой смертельной опасности.
Польза от подобной практики воистину невообразима и неописуема словами!
Она — наилучшее средство достижения практикующим долголетия,
И непревзойдённый ритуал во здравие живущих или на благо усопших.
Она — моя основная практика принесения пользы другим живым существам,
Она устраняет все внешние и внутренние препятствия и трудности,
Спонтанно и без усилий собирает воедино все благоприятствующие условия.
Будучи движима благородным настроем бодхичитты,
И украшена должным посвящением заслуги и чистыми молитвами благопожелания,
Она приведёт выполняющего её к непревзойдённому просветлению,
И полному свершению собственного блага и блага других живых существ,
В этом не может быть никаких сомнений!
Те, чьи помыслы устремлены к добродетели и стяжанию благой кармы,
Должны запретить охоту и ловлю рыбы на подконтрольных им землях.
В особенности некоторые птицы, такие как гуси и журавли,
Гонимые силою своей кармы вынуждены мигрировать,
Устремляясь в южные края осенью и на север весной.
Порой, устав от тягот дальнего перелёта,
Или сбившись с пути, полные тревоги, напуганные, и беззащитные,
Они вынуждены опуститься на землю.
Вам не следует стрелять в них или бросать камни,
Не лишайте их жизни, и старайтесь не причинить им никакого вреда,
Защитите их чтобы они смогли вновь продолжить свой путь.
Проявление любви и заботы по отношению к живым существам,
Лишённым защиты, тем кому угрожает опасность,
Приносит такую же благую заслугу как и медитация
На пустотности, серцевиной которой является сострадание —
Так учил Славный Владыка Атиша.
Ламы, люди наделённые властью и влиянием, монахи, монахини и миряне,
Везде, где вы способны влиять на ситуацию,
Делайте всё от вас зависящее, всё что в ваших силах,
Чтобы спасать животных от смерти и выкупать их жизни,
И призывайте других последовать вашему примеру.
Везде, где существует подобная практика,
Болезни среди людей и домашних животных будут редки,
Урожаи будут богатыми, а жизнь — долгой.
Все познают счастье, достаток и процветание,
А в момент смерти освободятся от омрачённых видений,
После чего обретут благое рождение в одном из высших миров.
И нет никаких сомнений, что в конце концов эта практика
Приедёт вас к обретению наивысшего, совершенного пробуждения.
В ответ на просьбу доктора Додрака,
Сделавшего подношение в виде чистого шёлкового шарфа и ста непальских рупий,
Я, известный в этом мире как Чатрал Сангье Дордже,
Всегда стремящийся выкупать жизни животных,
спасая их от неминуемой гибели,
Спонтанно записал всё то, что пришло мне на ум.
Силою этой благой заслуги пусть все живые существа
Вступят на путь бодхисаттв, ведущий к просветлению! 

Мамаколинг Саманта! 

По материалам буклета Тибетского Общества Защиты Животных, ( Dud ‘ gro ' i rang dbang tshogs chung , TVA — Tibetan Volunteers for Animals , December 2006), Майсор, Индия, www . FreeAnimals . org 

Перевод и вступление Александра А. Нариньяни, Бодхгайя, Индия, январь 2007

----------


## куру хунг

Гусары молчать!!! (с) Поручик Ржевский :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Neroli

> Яйцо, созревая, даёт жизнь цыплёнку, который без сомнения является живым существом. Ведь нет же никакой разницы между убийством плода во чреве матери и лишением жизни новорожденного ребёнка — отнятие жизни и в первом и во втором случаях является в равной мере тяжким злодеянием. Вот по какой причине я отказался и от яиц.


А я слышала, что на птицефермах куры несут яйца без петуха, т.е. яйца неоплодотворенные и вряд ли такие способны дать жизнь цыпленку.

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> А я слышала, что на птицефермах куры несут яйца без петуха, т.е. яйца неоплодотворенные и вряд ли такие способны дать жизнь цыпленку.


Так КЧР, наверное, домашних кур имел в виду. :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

Как жаль, что послание содержит только эмоциональный призыв, столь невнимательный к омраченным умам...

----------


## Aleksey L.

послание содержит мудрое сущностное наставление, осознать которое может лишь опытный практик, тулку или полностью пробужденный. эмоионального в сообщении ничего нет, а вот сострадания к омраченным существам выше крыши. 

это подобно мудрому совету неразумным внучатам, которых засасыает трясина невежества, а они этого и не замечают

----------


## andykh

Предлагаю помимо "Традиции" добавить в профиль поле Вегетерианец - Да/Нет, и чтоб всегда показывался в левом столбце. И заодно уж настройку вида форума - "Сообщения только от вегетерианцев/только от мясоедов/Все сообщения". Я уже знаю, какую я выберу  :Smilie:

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.06.2012)

----------


## Won Soeng

> послание содержит мудрое сущностное наставление, осознать которое может лишь опытный практик, тулку или полностью пробужденный. эмоионального в сообщении ничего нет, а вот сострадания к омраченным существам выше крыши. 
> 
> это подобно мудрому совету неразумным внучатам, которых засасыает трясина невежества, а они этого и не замечают


Как Вам удачно случилось увидеть это именно таким образом, и как неудачно Вам пришлось это выразить.

----------


## Aleksey L.

кто ж это опредляет удачу / неудачу выражения ... и внутри какой-такой сферы приложения ))) 

... выражаясь по-русски - самый первый пост не трубует комментариев.

----------


## Gaza

Прочёл соседнюю ветку о вегетарианстве и мясоедстве. Ёе закрыли наверное правильно, но всё же выскажусь здесь. 

  Просто поразило как можно в двадцать первом веке задавать такие вопросы:

"Долго они без мяса камни ворочать или мототком махать могли? Сутрой там или манашеской рясой прикрытся легко, можно и по клавишам стучать без мяса, а как быть например шахтерам или тем кто на буровой на 40 градусном морозе? Им наверное на кукурузных хлопьях тяжело было бы. Или для них Дхарма не предназначена?"

Чтобы задать такой вопрос у человека знания об организме должны быть на уровне детского сада начала прошлого века когда воспитательница рассказывает, что нужно есть больше манной каши и чем калорийней пища тем полезней.

Я бы разделил мясоедов на три типа:

1  Человек вообще не задумывается ни о духовных проблемах ни о здоровье - живёт себе и работает. Таких большинство - нормальные люди, заслуживают только уважения.

2 Человек читал книжки и на духовные темы и по здоровому образу жизни. И прекрасно знает что мясо вредно во всех отношениях и ни один духовный наставник никогда мяса не рекомендовал. Но он настолько привык к мясу что ему лень ломать свой образ жизни - есть проблемы посерьёзней. 
 Это тоже вполне нормальный здоровый тип, вызывает только уважение. 

3 Но есть и третий тип. Он всё читал но делает вид, что не понимает. Он начинает на буддийском форуме рассказывать про строение зубов человека, якобы у него есть клыки, выискивать в сутрах какие-то намёки на разрешение в особых случаях есть мясо и т.д....  Вот это - трудные пациенты. С ними нужно серьёзно работать.

----------


## GROM

А почему Ринпоче которому 94 года,стал вегетарианцем только когда прибыл в Индию?  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Есть сомнения в мотивации Чатрала Ринпоче?
Тоже разделяешь идею, что это новые веяния в угоду богатым спонсорам.
Тогда цитата из Шабкара (Тибет, 18 век):

У нас теперь появилась новая традиция Дхармы, доселе неизвестная! Это Дхарма Будды-мясоеда и лам-мясоедов, которых выдвинули их ученики-мясоеды и служащие им мясники и поставщики! Это традиция, выступающая за искоренение расы коз и овец. Но будьте осторожны, последователи нашего Учителя! Если так будет долго продолжаться, то придет время, когда все овцы, козы и яки вымрут. И тогда беречься придется собакам, лошадям и даже людям!

----------


## GROM

Нет,ты святой Пема Бенза,ответь ,почему???
Почему только когда пришёл в Индию??
Ты же всеведающий,всесострадательный,тебе всё понятно,у тебя нет никаких сомнений.Да?
У меня есть сомнения в том,что моё мясоедство хоть немного похоже на ситуацию в Индии и Непале.
В Индии вокруг сплошь вегетарианцы,индуисты,и если тибетцы едят там мясо,то это реальный заказ на забой скотины СПЕЦИАЛЬНО для них.
Например монастырь  с несколькими сотнями монахов,наверняка продукты заказывает оптом.И если они заказывают мясо,им не одну тушу на день надо.
Когда я покупаю мясо в этой стране(Беларусь,Россия и тп.)это никак не отражается на состоянии тех животных ,которых всё равно забьют.
И если я не скушаю их плоти,то она попросту будет пущена на корм свиньям,или вобще сгниёт.
ТЫ разницу чувствуешь,о Святой Пема Бенза?

----------


## Fritz

> А почему Ринпоче которому 94 года,стал вегетарианцем только когда прибыл в Индию?


В Тибете, в некоторых его районах, мясоедение - вынужденная практика, т.к. растениеводство там недоразвито в силу природных обстоятельств, да и то она обставлена всеразличными религиозными ограничениями и ритуальностью. В Индии же вегетарианство, лакто-вегетарианство -  норма жизни для представителей высших и средних слоёв индийского, индуистского, общества и есть всесторонние технические возможности его практиковать. Кстати говоря, вегетарианство и ахимса вообще привнесены в индуизм как раз-таки буддизмом, его диалогом и взаимодействием с индуизмом. Об этом пишет проф. Торчинов.

----------


## GROM

Ещё один пример(сами угадайте для кого):я очень люблю карпа,жареного,страсть как.НО ,из-за того,что его постоянно продают живого я отказался от этого блюда,даже несмотря  на то,что я не сам его готовлю  :Smilie: 
Как то раз,мама прикупила того самого карпа,думала мёртв,оказался живой.
Мы его отвезли на водоём и выпустили.
Тебе,Пема Бенза понятно как я ем мясо?
Я не стану есть мясо животного,которое может быть забито для меня.

----------


## GROM

> В Тибете, в некоторых его районах, мясоедение - вынужденная практика, т.к. растениеводство там недоразвито в силу природных обстоятельств, да и то она обставлена всеразличными религиозными ограничениями и ритуальностью. В Индии же вегетарианство, лакто-вегетарианство -  норма жизни для представителей высших и средних слоёв индийского, индуистского, общества и есть всесторонние технические возможности его практиковать. Кстати говоря, вегетарианство и ахимса вообще привнесены в индуизм как раз-таки буддизмом, его диалогом и взаимодействием с индуизмом. Об этом пишет проф. Торчинов.


Так о том и речь,что в Индии ЛЕГКО быть вегетарианцем,гораздо труднее мясо есть.Фиг найдёшь,даже цоги приходилось пирожками приторными делать :Frown:  
У них нет скотоферм,которые наращивают производство мяса день ото дня,не взирая не на что.

2Пема Бенза,мнения о угоде богатым спонсорам не разделяю.

----------


## JuniorUK

> "Долго они без мяса камни ворочать или мототком махать могли? Сутрой там или манашеской рясой прикрытся легко, можно и по клавишам стучать без мяса, а как быть например шахтерам или тем кто на буровой на 40 градусном морозе? Им наверное на кукурузных хлопьях тяжело было бы. Или для них Дхарма не предназначена?"
> 
> Чтобы задать такой вопрос у человека знания об организме должны быть на уровне детского сада начала прошлого века когда воспитательница рассказывает, что нужно есть больше манной каши и чем калорийней пища тем полезней.


Постольку этот вопрос был задан мною (что совсем не трудно определить когда Вы, Gaza, копировали вопрос), хотя он и выхвачен из контекста всего, что я говорил, то я и отвечу. 

Как раньше так и сейчас для многих людей сбалансированное вегитарианское питание отвечающие характеру их труда и условиям среды в которой они живут и трудятся  *недоступно*.  Мясная пища во многих случаях является единственно доступной.  Если это для Вас не очевидно, то в качестве исторического примера могу привести например шахтеров Уэлса или из настоящего - людей работающих на кайнем севере. 
Первые не стали вегетарианцами в силу не только отсутствия должной осознанности, но и в силу климатических условий- в Уэлсе зимой ничего кроме травы не растет да и холодно.  А супермаркеты появились не так  давно.
Что касается работников севера, то почему мясо для них более доступно объяснять мне наверное не нажно.  
Наверное легко рассуждать о вреде мясоедства имея хорошую зеленную лавку в пяти минутах ходьбы от теплого дома.  А что делать тем у кого ее нет? Наверное отсутствие хороших магазинов было одной из причин по которой многие жители Тибета кушали мясо холодными зимними ночами. 
Прежде чем указывать на мой убогий уровень знания, полистайте учебник Географии или Атлас мира. Посмотрите где живут люди, какой там климат, что там растет и т.п.

----------


## PampKin Head

О Шабкаре (18 век). Коренным Гуру Шабкара был Богдо Геген - глава монголов. Хотелось бы знать: убедил ли Шабкар хотя бы своего Гуру стать вегетарианцем? Если нет, то почему? 

+ кто ввел мясоедение в Сангхе, если она была изначально (по версии апологетов уничтожения насекомых заради вареников) ведж-общиной?

P.S. Не могу быть точным, но по памяти перескажу: однажды к Будде пришел Архат и сказал...
- Я вижу непосредственно, что в воде бесчисленное множество живых сущест. Если я буду пить, то они погибнут.
- Ты видишь этих живых существ с помощью чудесного зрения Архата. Обет неубийства касается того, что воспринимается обычным человеком... Посему пей воду.

P.S.S. Такое ощущение, что цель Будда-Дхармы - построить вегетарианский заповедник.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Всех переселить в Южные моря, однозначно. Хлебное дерево и бананчики. Вот только даже там, в гогеновском раю, белок в конце концов стал таким дефицитом, что на Фиджи вообще перешли на человечину и устраивали целые войны не из-за веры и территориальных претензий, а из совершенно конкретного желудочного интереса.

ИМХО, вегетарианцы исходят из принципиально утопической позиции. Этот мир - пожиратель трупов. Эта вселенная - хищническая и жестокая в основе своей, а отнюдь на благостная. Даже если люди откажутся от убийства животных в планетарном масштабе, океан материальных страданий (а ведь это только самый грубый, очевидный тип страдания) обмелеет лишь на одну каплю. И до тех пор, пока вы не обретёте ваджракайю или не достигнете тела света, пока вы будете в материальном теле, вы волей-неволей будете частью этой системы. Нельзя обладать материальным телом и не причинять никому вреда, нельзя оставаться чистеньким на этом плане бытия.

Поэтому я лично ем то, что мне доступно, и не парюсь. Я не могу переделать вселенную. Надеюсь, что смогу переделать себя, избавиться от кармического видения - и весь этот кошмар уйдёт в небытие, просто погаснет в сознании.

Тут в параллельной теме увлеклись обсуждением слов 17-го Кармапы. Однако напомню, что именно 16-й Кармапа не одобрял вегетарианство четы Нидалов и настоял на том, чтобы они ели мясо и не выпендривались. Но это бесконечный и бесплодный спор, каждый, в конце концов, решает за себя.

----------


## Alex-M

>...пользе вегетарианского образа жизни...

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  могэбыть-могэбыть...

>"Отказ от мяса — одно из средств достижения мира и спокойствия на Земле."

 :Wink:  Скажите это голодному льву - предложите ему морковку, салат или что-там есть ещё в вегетарианском меню - убедите, что это полезно для кармы - это и впрямь будет так, но не для кармы льва, а для кармы съеденного настырного вегетарианца.

Отказ от мяса — утопия. "Поедание других" - неотъемлемое базовое свойство "системы".

----------


## Fritz

> Но это бесконечный и бесплодный спор, каждый, в конце концов, решает за себя .


Позвольте не согласиться. Это очень важный спор. Да, это свойство системы, во всяком случае мира где мы сейчас пребываем по собственному выбору, где жизнь возможна только за счёт жизни других. Собственно тяга к жизни в этом мире, убийство и поедание тупов (это уже глубокое следствие)- результат работы тех самых друг на друге зацикленных невежества жадности и злобы.  Можно совершить суицид и оказаться в райских мирах где грубого насилия нет. Смысл в том, что важно минимизировать это насилие, с правильной мотивацией, контролировать его, это и есть практика. Наверное в более низких мирах вроде адских, где жизнь состоит из мучений получаемых и причиняемых тоже самое выглядит как например более щадящие пытки ближнего. Что может привести наверх. Или вот взять войну, адское состояние встречающееся в нашем мире пёстром. Можно просто убить врага, "небольно", а можно его долго мучать.
 И каждый и не может не за себя решать. :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

Не знаю, что там с шахтерами... Я живу в Москве. 
Тут - забитые прилавки магазинов и рынков самой разной жратвой. В дополнение - баночки с витаминами. И все равно... люди идут и покупают мясо. Потому что нравится. Потому что кто-то им вдолбил фуету, что без мяса они заболеют от недостатка белка, станут зелеными человечками и умрут. Потому что не хотят задуматься, что за этим куском когда-то были...шерстка, глаза, носик, страдания и жестокое убийство... Если я откажусь от ведж-еды во имя червячков, я погибну от голода. Если мясоеды откажутся от поедания животных - они от голода не погибнут. Поэтому я делаю то, что могу. Если бы я ела мясо, меня не успокоила бы мысль о том, что нас много... и что если я одна перестану есть мясо, животных убивать не перестанут. У меня активная позиция: начни с себя! Можно всю жизнь жаловаться, что у тебя в подъезде грязно, а можно взять ведро и убрать. Я просто не хочу "положить" на эту проблему, смириться и забыть те глаза (коров, свинок и др.)... потому что, если я забуду... кто знает, не буду ли я той коровой в следующей жизни. What comes around goes around.

----------


## Alex-M

Аня>...люди идут и покупают мясо. Потому что нравится...

А Вам оно не нравится? Столько всяких вкусностей из него. Что-то ведь Вы предпочитаете из таких блюд? Зачем себя мучить? Кушайте на здоровье.

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня>...люди идут и покупают мясо. Потому что нравится...
> 
> А Вам оно не нравится? Столько всяких вкусностей из него. Что-то ведь Вы предпочитаете из таких блюд? Зачем себя мучить? Кушайте на здоровье.


Нет. Не знаю. Не помню. 17 лет уже не ем. Для меня этого продукта просто не существует, так что я себя не насилую.  :Wink:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Ещё один пример(сами угадайте для кого):я очень люблю карпа,жареного,страсть как.НО ,из-за того,что его постоянно продают живого я отказался от этого блюда,даже несмотря  на то,что я не сам его готовлю 
> Как то раз,мама прикупила того самого карпа,думала мёртв,оказался живой.
> Мы его отвезли на водоём и выпустили.
> Тебе,Пема Бенза понятно как я ем мясо?
> Я не стану есть мясо животного,которое может быть забито для меня.


С такими представлениями лучше в Хинаяну идти.
Главное не то, что ты можешь загрязнить свою карму, и поэтому важно чтобы ты не видел, не слышал и не подозревал, что карп убит для тебя, а сама жертва - живое существо, умирающее в страхе или мучениях, чтобы его тело было съедено. Почувствуй разницу.

----------


## PampKin Head

Наше тело тоже будет съедено червями. И странно было бы червей записывать в соучастники вооруженного грабежа, в результате которого человека убивают и поставляют им "на стол" (для примера).

Как практик, я не отвергаю Хинаяну. Она присутствует в моей практике в виде обетов Пратимокши (личного освобождения).

----------


## Alex-M

Аня> Нет. Не знаю. Не помню. 17 лет уже не ем. 
Аня> Для меня этого продукта просто не существует...

Отрицание - что тут скажешь. Попробуйте что-нибудь - вспомните - станет проще - проблемы ведь на самом деле не существует...

----------


## Аньезка

> проблемы ведь на самом деле не существует...


Расскажите это свинкам на бойне... и релакс.

----------


## Fritz

Аня, я Вам завидую - 17 лет! Я смог продержаться лет 5 всего.  Привычка правильная и лицеприятная. Только я хотел отметить один ньанс - правильность вегетарианства. Такая пища должна быть правильно, без ущерба для здоровья приготовлена и принимаема. Индийская кухня безупречна в этом отношении. Некоторые ведь начинают переходить на эту диету в условиях с отсутсвием всякой культуры и информации об этом, вплоть до авантюризма вроде сыроедения. Результат - болезни и разговоры о недостатках белка.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Наше тело тоже будет съедено червями. И странно было бы червей записывать в соучастники вооруженного грабежа, в результате которого человека убивают и поставляют им "на стол" (для примера).
> 
> Как практик, я не отвергаю Хинаяну. Она присутствует в моей практике в виде обетов Пратимокши (личного освобождения).


Зачем же отвергать? Разговор о другом. В Махаяне беспокоятся не о собственной карме едока, а о животном, которое умирают в мучениях.
Не построишь свое счастье на страдание других!

----------


## PampKin Head

Сорри, закругляюсь... Дал обещание не писать более в темах про ведж.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Нет. Не знаю. Не помню. 17 лет уже не ем. Для меня этого продукта просто не существует, так что я себя не насилую.


Аня, мой респект! Приятно встретить родную душу. Я мяса не ем с рождения, хотя были периоды, когда немного ел, например, в армии.
Что касается разных умников - что тут поделаешь.

----------


## Alex-M

Аня> Расскажите это свинкам на бойне... и релакс.

Агрессия - что на это ответить... Как Вы себе этот рассказ представляете?

----------


## JuniorUK

> Не знаю, что там с шахтерами... Я живу в Москве.


Вот это ваше неведение и порождает страдания.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Эй, а вы в дзене верите, что коровы - это ваши добрые матери по прошлым жизням?

----------


## Alex-M

Пэма Бэнза> Эй, а вы в дзене верите, 
Пэма Бэнза> что коровы - это ваши добрые матери по прошлым жизням?

дело-то ведь не в коровах, а в навязывании контрсистемных утопических заблуждений...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Будда учил во многих сутрах: "Мои последователи должны оставить все дурные действия, которые прямо или косвенно вредят другим." Вы игнорируете это?

----------


## Alex-M

Пэма Бэнза> Будда учил во многих сутрах: "Мои последователи 
Пэма Бэнза> должны оставить все дурные действия, 
Пэма Бэнза> которые прямо или косвенно вредят другим." 
Пэма Бэнза> Вы игнорируете это?

Что меньшее из зол: "ломать" "систему" или "принять" её?

----------


## GROM

> С такими представлениями лучше в Хинаяну идти.
> Главное не то, что ты можешь загрязнить свою карму, и поэтому важно чтобы ты не видел, не слышал и не подозревал, что карп убит для тебя, а сама жертва - живое существо, умирающее в страхе или мучениях, чтобы его тело было съедено. Почувствуй разницу.


Опять ты недопонял меня.
Вот смотри,лежит кусок мяса(неважно рыба,раки или ещё что то).Животное убито,убито в муках скорее всего.Возможно в этот момент оно уже переродилось .Если я не куплю это мясо,скорее всего оно сгниёт.
Теперь вопрос,с точки зрения кармы животного,что для него лучше:своей смертью пусть и не желая того избавить меня от голода?
Или же нейтрально издохнуть,подкормив каких либо чуть более низких существ чем я?
Естественно я  наношу вред себе поедая их трупы,устанавливая кармическую связь.Но если я всё таки достигну когда нибудь просветления,тогда в этом будет большой смысл!Для них,тех кому посчастливилось установить связь с тем кто приобщился к пути.

----------


## Толя

Когда строят дом, сваями даваят кучу насекомых в земле, когда роют канализацию, когда прокладывают провода. Деньги, заработанные нечестным путем (а почти каждая фирма так или иначе что-то мухлюет). Сколько на одной капусте морят капустных блох, сколько колорадских жуков на картошке. А сколько кожи идет на ботинки, ремни, куртки, сколько давят машинами, когда собирают хлопок. Или кто-то на всем этом не завязан? Ринпоче ездят на машине летом? Смотрели когда-нибудь какая там каша получается? У меня такое ощущение, что западные последователи дхармы дают все поводы считать их какими то инфантильными, что вместо учения Будды им приходится рассказывать о том, что вегетарианство -  сильно благое дело. Это теперь модно. И смотря, с какой зубодробительной приверженностью все это обсуждается на полном серьезе, не понимая, что тех же коров, которые дают молоко (сыр, творог, кефир) по любому отправят на бойню, когда удои снизятся. Никакая ферма их держать не будет. А в селах животных специально ростят и сдают, потому денег детей отправить в школу нету. И мясники точно так же ваши матери и охотники. Жили бы вы в деревне и держали скотину - был бы толк. А в любом более менее крупном городе это не более чем жест в сторону. Какой конвеер остановился? Да никакой. Я все это к чему. А почему не про шубы или ботинки, например? В мире же полно народу ходит в шубах и ботинках. Эти действия косвенно вредят другим. Так же как и все перечисленное в начале. Вы сидите в инете. Читаете книги. Ездите на автобусах. Едите что-то. Живете в квартире. А дальше вегетарианства разговор не заходит. Как будто остального нету. Устройте лучше обсуждение 4БИ, их 16 аспектов, степеней развития внутреннего жара и блага от немирского сосредоточения на верном воззрении. Готов поспорить, что эта тема не протянет и двух страниц. Хотя все то, что обсуждается в темах про непричинение вреда и благо всем жс там содержится с избытком. Зачем считать наставления о вегетарианстве каким-то мега глубоким учением? Даже анализ на отсутствие самобытия большая бодхичитта. Конечно хорошо отпускать на волю рыбу и животных. Но вегетарианство в условиях города не надо к этому равнять. Ничья жизнь не спасается в таких масштабах и при налаженном производстве. Никакой особо тяжелой кармы не избегается. Если только вам самим хорошо.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Пема Бенза писал: 


> В Махаяне беспокоятся не о собственной карме едока, а о животном, которое умирают в мучениях. Не построишь свое счастье на страдание других!


Сорри, о каком счастье идет речь среди практиков, вы про счастье от еды, что ли? Дхарма - это не метод построения счастья. Животные умирают в мучениях в основном в силу специфики ограничений мира животных *(в этом активно участвует и человек). Речь идет лишь о неучастии в убийстве (включая создание своим поведением мотиваций для убийства у других). Я лично прекрасно знаю, что мясной рынок поддерживается маркетологами, а не потребителями (может быть это для вас новость?). Если бы мясной рынок строился исключительно на потребностях мясоедов, уверяю вас, он не был бы столь развит. И проблема убийства ради питания была бы менее внушительна, чем, скажем, проблема загрязнения окружающей среды. Более чем уверен, что, если бы во времена Будды были такие проблемы с окружающей средой, он внес бы этот вопрос в наставления "об убийстве". Мне лично странно, что выделяется вопрос о мясоедстве и рассматривается вне контекста всего устройства современной жизни. Как-то забыто взаимозависимое происхождение... А у нас на Сахалине актуальна не проблема мясоедства, а нефтеразливов. И призывы Чатрала Ринпоче вообще мимо кассы. Тока не надо гнать на меня волну за такое упоминание ламы, а то укачает... Пафос здесь излишен. Прав Кармапенко, как и всякий нормальный буддист - все есть страдание, а выпячивание вопроса мясоедства есть проявление крайности. Интересно было бы свозить Чатрала Ринпоче к нашим нивхам на Сахалине, чтобы он попробовал убедить жителей районов, приравненных к крайнему Северу, перестать питаться лососем и олениной. А у них там нету больше ничего. Мне даже не смешно...

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Биться о стену лбом больше не могу.
Все это обсуждалось и не раз.
Пусть каждый следует в этом вопросе своему учителю или своему пониманию.
Просьба только не допускать некорректных выпадов в адрес святых и возвышенных учителей.
Мы же продолжим свою просветительскую работу - выпустим книгу Шабкара "Пища бодхисаттв".
Ну, а вы пообсуждайте степени развития внутреннего жара - потешьте самолюбие знатоков Дхармы.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Пусть каждый следует в этом вопросе своему учителю. И своему состраданию.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Биться о стену лбом больше не могу.
> Все это обсуждалось и не раз.
> Пусть каждый следует в этом вопросе своему учителю или своему пониманию.
> Просьба только не допускать некорректных выпадов в адрес святых и возвышенных учителей.
> Мы же продолжим свою просветительскую работу - выпустим книгу Шабкара "Пища бодхисаттв".
> Ну, а вы пообсуждайте степени развития внутреннего жара - потешьте самолюбие знатоков Дхармы.


Ага, видимо, это речь по-настоящему спокойного и рассудительного человека. А по мне так вы, Пема Бенза, весьма эмоционируете. А в предыдущем треде вы и другие особо резвые дискутанты намекали мне много про практику и ее пользу в случае с убитой собакой, даже не поинтересовавшись, меж тем, а имел ли я какое-то отношение к убийству, кроме того, что делал пхову. ИМХО, вы слишком бурно реагируете и при этом упускаете иногда кое-что существенное в понимании речи другого человека. Если, конечно, в вас вообще присутствует в этот момент искреннее желание понять эту речь. 

Указывать на относительность некоторых наставлений - в этом нет ничего некорректного. Почему это резко и эмоционально вдруг выдается за "некорректный выпад" в сторону Учителей. А что бывают корректные выпады в этом смысле?

----------


## Legba

> Если я не куплю это мясо,скорее всего оно сгниёт.
> Естественно я  наношу вред себе поедая их трупы,устанавливая кармическую связь.Но если я всё таки достигну когда нибудь просветления,тогда в этом будет большой смысл! Для них,тех кому посчастливилось установить связь с тем кто приобщился к пути.


Вот передо мной лежит ТТ. Если я его не куплю, он скорее всего, заржавеет. Естественно, убивая людей, я наношу себе вред, кто спорит. Но когда я стану Буддой - какая кармическая связь образуется, это вааще!!!

Насколько я помню, Будда Шакьямуни посоветова Ангулимале завязать с его промыслом. А не делать все тоже более осознанно. Хотя на фоне прочих войнушек в Индии того времени - 1000 человек туда-сюда большой роли бы не сыграло. Наверно не стоило "ломать систему"....

----------


## Alex-M

> Я лично прекрасно знаю, что мясной рынок поддерживается маркетологами, а не потребителями (может быть это для вас новость?). Если бы мясной рынок строился исключительно на потребностях мясоедов, уверяю вас, он не был бы столь развит.


Это черты всякого развитого бизнеса и в этом нет злого умысла.




> И проблема убийства ради питания была бы менее внушительна, чем, скажем, проблема загрязнения окружающей среды.


Проблема убийства ради питания существует лишь в воображении некоторых, тогда как экологические проблемы - факт. Сравнивать их по размеру - пустое занятие.

----------


## Ондрий

собачку замочить ради пропитания - это жесть.... 
йогины  :Smilie:   :Smilie:  :Smilie: 
а к людям выйти не судьба? ааа. практику доделать надо было .. понимам-с..

---
вспоминаю Асангу которому явилась собачка (Майтрея) с червями, чтоб они ее не мучали, он отрезал от себя кусок мяса и "выманил" червей.. но видимо "Наши" иогины - круче, они собачку сразу в чистые земли депортировали. Куда там Асенге то, до наших!!...

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Это черты всякого развитого бизнеса и в этом нет злого умысла


Это принесение зла безо всякого злого умысла, просто рынку нужно жить, и он живет за счет подогревания желаний людей.




> но видимо "Наши" иогины - круче, они собачку сразу в чистые земли депортировали. Куда там Асенге то, до наших!!...


А вы бы просто смотрели на убийство или кинулись бы отнимать собачку, что, в принципе, было обречено на провал? Почему вы так скоры на осуждение?

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Проблема убийства ради питания существует лишь в воображении некоторых, тогда как экологические проблемы - факт.


Что за детский лепет?.. Простите, а вы где живете? Может, вы просто никогда не видели людей, живущих в таких условиях? Так добро пожаловать к нам на Сахалин. У нас все факт - и то, и другое.

----------


## Aleksey L.

эй, шалтай, ты - болтай !
и себя вновь оправдай 

... раздолбай

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Ваше пристрастие к моей персоне мне известно, но будьте сдержанней, а то как-то с вашим заявленным срединным путем в "традиции" не очень вяжется.

----------


## Alex-M

> Что за детский лепет?.. Простите, а вы где живете? Может, вы просто никогда не видели людей, живущих в таких условиях? Так добро пожаловать к нам на Сахалин. У нас все факт - и то, и другое.


 :Smilie:   м-м-м... э-м-м-м... В чём суть проблемы убийства ради питания на Сахалине? Что там особенного? Чрезмерность? Что-ж, всякий ресурс необходимо эксплуатировать с умом и думать о его возобновлении. Мы-же затрагивали морально-нравственную сторону вопроса, а не технологическую - посему Ваш переход  и тон неуместны.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> В чём суть проблемы убийства ради питания на Сахалине? Что там особенного?


Особенного? Местные аборигены, нивхи, не приспособлены ни физиологически, ни культурно питаться как-то иначе, нежели лососем и дичью. Вот и все. И убивают ради питания. Я, например, родился на проивоположном, материковом берегу, рядом с селением других аборигенов - орочей. У них стабильная тема - рыбное сыроядение. И 70 лет советской заботы о населении и окультуривания - все мимо. А теперь ответьте - зачем вы так изящно язвительно мне намекали про то, что "проблема убийства ради питания существует лишь в воображении некоторых"? Вы для начала просто отбросьте вот это высоколобое про "эксплуатирование ресурса". Проповедовать все горазды, особенно эдак свысока...




> Что-ж, всякий ресурс необходимо эксплуатировать с умом и думать о его возобновлении. Мы-же затрагивали морально-нравственную сторону вопроса


А что такого морально ненравственного я сказал или сделал? Вся нравственность либо практична, либо надуманна. О практике жизни наших аборигенов я вам рассказал, ну и что там с нравственностью? Или вы думали, что это я говорю про то, что лично мне нечего есть и я убиваю лососей? Дык нет, я ем ежедневно, в основном, арахис и сушенную морскую траву. Но это не связано с активным пртиводействием мясоедству, просто для меня так естественно сложилось. И я по-прежнему считаю, что выставлять проблему убийства ради питания, меж тем как убивают многое и многих и по другим причинам, в условиях нашей страны странно.

----------


## Alex-M

> Это принесение зла безо всякого злого умысла, просто рынку нужно жить, и он живет за счет подогревания желаний людей.


Рынок - лишь инструмент - он тут не причём. Принесение зла - лишь иллюзия.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Рынок - лишь инструмент - он тут не причём. Принесение зла - лишь иллюзия.


Маркетологи и рекламисты активно участвуют в формировании или поддержании неправильных взглядов. Это одно из 10 неблагих деяний однозначно. Способствует запутанности ума существ. А иллюзорность этого - это лишь способ проявления, а отнюдь не "несуществование". Все существует и весьма пребольно...

----------


## Alex-M

> ...Местные аборигены, нивхи, не приспособлены ни физиологически, ни культурно питаться как-то иначе, нежели лососем и дичью. Вот и все. И убивают ради питания. ...


Вот и ответ собственно. Убийство ради питания - это естественно.




> ... А теперь ответьте - зачем вы так изящно язвительно мне намекали про то, что "проблема убийства ради питания существует лишь в воображении некоторых"? Вы для начала просто отбросьте вот это высоколобое про "эксплуатирование ресурса". Проповедовать все горазды, особенно эдак свысока...


Вам показалось. "некоторых" то есть "немногих".




> А что такого морально ненравственного я сказал или сделал?


Ничего. Речь шла о стороне вопроса, которая затрагивается - морально- нравственный аспект употребления мяса в пищу.




> ... Или вы думали, что это я говорю про то, что лично мне нечего есть и я убиваю лососей?


Нет - так не думал. Это не следовало из Ваших сообщений.




> ...Дык нет, я ем ежедневно, в основном, арахис и сушенную морскую траву. Но это не связано с активным пртиводействием мясоедству, просто для меня так естественно сложилось.


Что-ж. "Кто-то любит виноград, а кто-то свинной хрящик."

----------


## Alex-M

> Маркетологи и рекламисты активно участвуют в формировании или поддержании неправильных взглядов. Это одно из 10 неблагих деяний однозначно. Способствует запутанности ума существ.


"Бизнес - есть бизнес". Убеждать же "голодного льва" в "неправильных взглядах" на "убийство ради питания" - зачем?




> ...существует и весьма пребольно...


Существовало, существует и будет существовать - так устроена "система". А "весьма пребольно" - это иллюзия.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Иллюзия не означает отсутствия страданий. "бизнес есть бизнес" не означает, что это не является препятствием для живых существ.  




> Убеждать же "голодного льва" в "неправильных взглядах" на "убийство ради питания" - зачем?


Я как раз этим и не занимаюсь. Просто мне не повезло (смеюсь) утверждать, что борьба с мясоедством посредством проповеди не везде эффективный инструмент.

----------


## Gaza

О Боже, просто диву даюсь сколько энергии и сил люди тратят чтобы защитить свои кулинарные пристрастия. Система, антисистема, маркетологи, шахтёры Уэльса, нивхи и другие орочи Сахалина..... 

  Ну такой простой вопрос, ну зачем так мудрить?

 Если ты шахтёр Уэльса девятнадцатого века или из племени орочей двадцатого века и у тебя нет выбора ешь ради Бога что даёт тебе жизнь - никто не собирается тебя судить. 
 Но если у тебя есть выбор то буддизм и современные специалисты по здоровому образу жизни не рекомендуют тебе есть мясо. 
 Что тут сложного?

----------


## Alex-M

> Иллюзия не означает отсутствия страданий...


Существование воображаемых "страданий" - не причина для того, чтобы "ломать" "систему". 




> ..."бизнес есть бизнес" не означает, что это не является препятствием для живых существ.


"Препятствия для живых существ" - это иллюзия.




> ... борьба с мясоедством посредством проповеди не везде эффективный инструмент.


Существование контрсистемных "эффективных инструментов" - иллюзия.

----------


## Alex-M

> ...Но если у тебя есть выбор то буддизм и современные специалисты по здоровому образу жизни не рекомендуют тебе есть мясо.


 :Wink:  Вот-с, вот-с... Это совсем негоже-с, когда навязывают-с отсутствие выбора как таковое-с... моя этого не считает пральна однако...

----------


## JuniorUK

> О Боже,


Который из них? :Big Grin:  




> просто диву даюсь сколько энергии и сил люди тратят чтобы защитить свои кулинарные пристрастия. Система, антисистема, маркетологи, шахтёры Уэльса, нивхи и другие орочи Сахалина..... 
> 
>   Ну такой простой вопрос, ну зачем так мудрить?
> 
>  Если ты шахтёр Уэльса девятнадцатого века или из племени орочей двадцатого века и у тебя нет выбора ешь ради Бога что даёт тебе жизнь - никто не собирается тебя судить. 
>  Но если у тебя есть выбор то буддизм и современные специалисты по здоровому образу жизни не рекомендуют тебе есть мясо. 
>  Что тут сложного?


Это у Вас, Gaza, какие-то проблемы возникают. Вы даже систему деления мясоедов не поленились придумать.  Много у Вас сил на это ушло?  :Big Grin:  

Ну да ладно... 
Вот например тех же уже упомянутых шахтеров Уэлса кормили раньше мясными пирогами.  Традиционно они называются корнуольскими так как шахтерская профессия  была распространена не только в Уэльсе но и в других частях Британии и особенно в Корнуоле.  Начинка традиционного пирога (их делают и теперь) состоит из кусков мяса, коротофеля и лука, а сам пирог- это большая  плоская лепешка свернутая пополам. На краю тесто заварачивается образуя своего  рода толстую полукруглую ручку.  Шахтеры брали такие пироги горячими с собой в шахту и держали их близко к телу. Так как пирог большой (сантиметров 35) то он с обной стороны согревал шахтера, а с другой оставался теплым на протяжении многих часов. Так как шахтеры часто не могли поднятся из шахты для приема пищи, то делать это им приходилось под землей. Пирог держали грязными руками за толстый ручкоподобный край пирога выедая его середину, а потом эту «ручку» выбрасывали подкармливая таким образом духов живущих в шахте.   Иногда пироги внутри разделяли на две или даже три секции. Таким образом шахтер мог есть одну его часть на завтрак и оставлять другую часть до следующего перерыва не теряя начинку.

----------


## Gaza

Нандзед Дорже, заинтересовала сушённая морская трава (капуста?). Говорят очень ценный продукт. Но в Москве она только в варённом и обработанном уксусе виде. Говорят уксус всё ценное там убивает. Скажи, пожалуйста, где ты её покупаешь и как готовишь?

----------


## Alex

Газа, в Москве ее полно, надо только места знать. Мы покупаем на корейском оптовом складе. Вечером приду домой, нарисую схему, как туда добираться, вышлю через ПС (есть и в магазинах, но там дороже в разы).

----------


## Gaza

Alex, спасибо большое.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Нандзед Дорже, заинтересовала сушённая морская трава (капуста?). Говорят очень ценный продукт. Но в Москве она только в варённом и обработанном уксусе виде. Говорят уксус всё ценное там убивает. Скажи, пожалуйста, где ты её покупаешь и как готовишь?


В силу того, что на юге Сахалина живет много корейцев, насильственно привезенных туда еще японцами в первой половине 20 в., то это дает серьезный культурно-кулинарный отпечаток. В частности, много поставок традиционных продуктов из Кореи, в том числе гим и суповая сушенная морская капуста. Готовят ее просто - замачиваешь в теплой воде на 5 минут, промываешь, отжимаешь, опускаешь в кипящую воду на 30 сек., потом остужаешь, нарезаешь, добавляешь по вкусу соль (хотя там морской соли валом, поэтому я ничего не добавляю), майонез (желат. легкий, вареное яйцо и перемешиваешь. Но это не рецепт супа, это просто капуста. Лично я больше всего люблю есть сушенную капусту просто так - как чипсы. Вкупе с жаренным арахисом это составляет в последние месяцы основной элемент моего питания.

----------


## Won Soeng

> Эй, а вы в дзене верите, что коровы - это ваши добрые матери по прошлым жизням?


Нет. В дзен вера не является опорой для практики. Коровы - это добрые матери по прошлым жизням, это не нуждается в вере. Если Вы только верите в это, Вы не понимаете своей кармы и кармы коров.
Избегание смерти, или мучений смерти или ощущений разрушающихся тканей организма - это следствие заблуждения в причине страданий.
Ускорение смерти, или мучений смерти или ощущений разрушающихся тканей организма - это следствие заблуждения в природе жизни.
В монастырях дзен и на ретритах не употребляют мясной пищи. И не ведут об этом дискуссий. Если миряне вне монастыря едят мясо, монахи дзен с состраданием относятся к этому. Если мирянин оказывается в монастыре, он ест ту же еду, что и все монахи. Монахи с состраданием относятся к мирянам, которые страдают от отсутствия мяса в рационе монастыря. Обычно миряне не подают монахам мясной пищи. 
Если миряне приносят как подаяние мясную пищу, монахи обычно едят другую пищу, принесенную мясную пищу съедают сами миряне. 
В монашеской сангхе принятно знакомиться с правилами монастыря и соблюдать их. Никаких обсуждений правил не происходит. Если кого-то не устраивают правила, он покидает монастырь.
Однако все это элементы дисциплины, а не практики.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

Тезис о матерях из прошлых жизней входит в число истин, наиболее часто становящихся объектом умственных спекуляций в спорах. Предполагается, что это непререкаемо авторитетная мысль, "смертельное оружие" для спорщика, желающего добитца победы над оппонентом. Изврат. Вместо того, чтобы освобождать, благие истины используются для закрепощения ума. Совершенно согласен с БТР: ничто не является предметом веры в буддизме, и слава Будде, потому что аксиоматика веры (не обязательно религиозной), как ничто другое, служит порабощению людей. В который раз вспоминаю Федора Михайловича Достоевского и его тезис о том, что люди поклоняются чуду, тайне и авторитету. И в этом есть нечто омерзительное.

----------


## GROM

Таки добились своего! :Smilie: 
Тяжело мясо есть теперь,мне.
(надеюсь это временно)

----------


## Тала

> Аня>...люди идут и покупают мясо. Потому что нравится...
> 
> А Вам оно не нравится? Столько всяких вкусностей из него. Что-то ведь Вы предпочитаете из таких блюд? Зачем себя мучить? Кушайте на здоровье.


Мясо само по себе не имеет никого вкуса – оно нейтрально. Вкус ему придают специи, лук, чеснок, соль, добавленные при его приготовлении. С применением специй можно приготовить очень много интересных и разнообразных блюд и из вегетарианской пищи. Так что, извините, ваш аргумент - не аргумент. А еще лучше не циклиться на вкусе пище. Для меня пища – это просто пища, а не источник наслаждения. Я уже  12 лет вегетарианка, и недостатка в пище не испытываю. Как и зависимости от нее. И не важно, где в данный момент живу: на юге Украины или на Севере (приходилось жить и там,  и там). Могу есть что есть в наличие, а могу и не есть (и даже не пить воду) по несколько дней без потерь работоспособности. Так что все условно и относительно.

----------


## Тала

> Вот смотри,лежит кусок мяса(неважно рыба,раки или ещё что то).Животное убито,убито в муках скорее всего.Возможно в этот момент оно уже переродилось .Если я не куплю это мясо,скорее всего оно сгниёт.
> Теперь вопрос,с точки зрения кармы животного,что для него лучше:своей смертью пусть и не желая того избавить меня от голода?
> Или же нейтрально издохнуть,подкормив каких либо чуть более низких существ чем я?


Не надо заниматься самоуспокоением. Бойни существуют ради потребителей мяса. И поскольку каждый из тех, кто употребляет мясо является потребителем этого продукта, значит бойни существуют в том числе и лично для него. Все остальное лишь слабые попытки самоутешения, мол, что оно все равно убито, можно и съесть.
Да и, кстати, кто вам сказал, что вы стоите выше червей, которые это мясо съедят. Лично я не считаю, что я стою выше червя, и что моя жизнь важнее, чем жизнь червя. Жизнь любая священна и равнозначна.

----------


## Тала

> Когда строят дом, сваями даваят кучу насекомых в земле, когда роют канализацию, когда прокладывают провода. Деньги, заработанные нечестным путем (а почти каждая фирма так или иначе что-то мухлюет). Сколько на одной капусте морят капустных блох, сколько колорадских жуков на картошке. А сколько кожи идет на ботинки, ремни, куртки, сколько давят машинами, когда собирают хлопок. Или кто-то на всем этом не завязан?


Вы правы, все это существует, и смерти в этом мире, увы, неизбежны. Но это не значит, что нужно добавлять в мире страдания еще и поеданием мяса и ношением одежды и обуви из кожи. Тем более для выращивания травы для коров гибнет не меньше насекомых и червей в земле. Мясо в этом отношении ничуть не лучше капусты.  Сотни живых существ гибнет ежедневно, но это не значит, что пройдя мимо дождевого червя на дороге нужно раздавить его, сказав: а, он все равно погибнет или его птица склюет. Если можно спасти хотя бы одну жизнь, то нужно это сделать. 
Не знаю, помогает ли это, но я еженедельно посвящаю полному голоданию без еды  и воды от 1 до 3 дней, в протяжении которых молюсь за существ, которые неизбежно погибают в результате моего существования, и о чьих смертях я даже не знаю, поскольку они происходят опосредовано, при выращивании растительной пищи, чтобы я могла ее есть и не умереть от голода. И знаете, я не начну есть мясо только потому, что и при выращивании растительной пищи гибнут черви и насекомые, поскольку при выращивании мяса их гибнет не меньше, но при этом гибнет еще и само мясо, которое когда-то было коровой или курицей. 
Можно сколько угодно говорить о том, что мясо убивают не для вас, но львы и тигры куда более достойны уважения, поскольку они не лицемерят, и убивают сами ради своего пропитания. Вы же пытаетесь таскать каштаны из огня чужими руками. Достойное занятие для буддистов, нечего сказать.

----------


## Тала

Тут так много говорилось о шахтерах, о том, что для тяжелого физического труда необходимо есть мясо. Я, конечно, не шахтер, но машину дров за 2 дня перерубить могу, и мне приходилось это делать. И ничего, несмотря на то, что во-первых я женщина, а во-вторых много лет на вегетарианском рационе. По работе мне приходится много ходить, иногда по 20 км в день. И я не чувствую никаких проблем от своего рациона. Сил у меня не меньше, чем у тех, кто мясо ест, а порой даже и больше. 
Моему сыну уже 10 лет, он с рождения вегетарианец. И здоровья сил и выносливости у него гораздо больше, чем у его одноклассников. Он вообще не болеет никогда. Несмотря на гриппы, ОРЗ и др. вирусы, которые гуляют в классе во время эпидемий.

----------


## Тала

Да, и кстати, надоели уже ссылки на наличие клыков у человека и объяснение этим необходимости поглощать мясо. *Наличие клыков – стандартная формула зубов для всех млекопитающих, начиная от коров и заканчивая кошачьими. Клыки – это часть стандартного набора зубов.* А вот степень их развития зависит уже от способа питания. У человека, как раз клыки недоразвиты, что указывает на его именно вегетарианское питание, вернее на питание плодами в первую очередь. Для сомневающихся, сравните свои так сказать, клыки, с клыками, например кошки или собаки. Различие очевидно.

----------


## Тала

Неоднократно приходилось читать на форуме, что многие ламы и учителя едят мясо. Но вряд ли вы хотя бы у одного из них встретите столько цинизма в отношении их мясоедения, сколько у некоторых обитателей данного форума. Как правило, ламы и учителя говорят о своем мясоедении с сожалением, а уж никак не с гордостью и бахвальством.

----------


## Alex-M

> ...У человека, как раз клыки недоразвиты, что указывает на его именно вегетарианское питание, вернее на питание плодами в первую очередь...


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Вы отрицаете, что человек - хищник? Что так было всегда? Что так будет всегда? Что этого не изменить? Ну не станет же он пасущейся коровой в самом деле? Раз это так - зачем "копья ломать" и аппетит себе портить?

----------


## Alex

Человек - примат. См. учебник зоологии за 7 класс.

----------


## GROM

> Да и, кстати, кто вам сказал, что вы стоите выше червей, которые это мясо съедят. Лично я не считаю, что я стою выше червя, и что моя жизнь важнее, чем жизнь червя. Жизнь любая священна и равнозначна.


Мне Будда сказал ,что моя жизнь выше жизни червей. :Big Grin:  
Мое человеческое рождение драгоценнее!
И тело моё отличается от червячьего  :Stick Out Tongue:  
И совершенно не равнозначна любая жизнь!
А вот кто себя ниже кого считает,это уже совсем другое дело  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

> Неоднократно приходилось читать на форуме, что многие ламы и учителя едят мясо. Но вряд ли вы хотя бы у одного из них встретите столько цинизма в отношении их мясоедения, сколько у некоторых обитателей данного форума. Как правило, ламы и учителя говорят о своем мясоедении с сожалением, а уж никак не с гордостью и бахвальством.


Цинизма?
Из тех вегетарианцев которых я знаю,практически все очень выского мнение о своей "святости",и всё только из-за кулинарных предпочтений.
А ещё как правило они клеймят позором тех кто ест  мясо.
А в чём собственно заслуга то в наших широтах?
В Индии и Непале да,там мясо редко кто ест,и если ты заказываешь мясо то прямая связь.
Например монастырь на 1000 монахов,если ест мясо,понятное дело что нужна туша в день.И убьют животное специально для них если так.
Сколько можно повторять,про то,что мясо бывает очень разным(его обретение).
Однако само по себе вегетарианство ,без бахвальства похвально конечно.
У меня вот знакомый рыбак,упрекает меня в том,что я мол ем мясо,а его призываю отказаться от любимого хобби (убивать рыб)
Хочу ему сделку предложить,если он перестанет рыбачить,я перестану есть мясо! :Big Grin:  (только мне почему то кажется что он не прекратит,даже если рыбы будет полный холодильник,из магазина)

----------


## Legba

> Мне Будда сказал ,что моя жизнь выше жизни червей. 
> Мое человеческое рождение драгоценнее!


Справедливости ради следует заметить, что "драгоценным" является только человеческое рождение, наделенное 8 свободами и 10 дарованиями, а желательно еще и свободное от 16 факторов. И только часть из этого списка можно обнаружить в себе с уверенностью. При отсутствии же перечисленного - не вижу большой разницы с червяком. Более того, червяк  изживает негативную карму, а я - накапливаю. :Wink:

----------


## GROM

> Справедливости ради следует заметить, что "драгоценным" является только человеческое рождение, наделенное 8 свободами и 10 дарованиями, а желательно еще и свободное от 16 факторов. И только часть из этого списка можно обнаружить в себе с уверенностью. При отсутствии же перечисленного - не вижу большой разницы с червяком. Более того, червяк  изживает негативную карму, а я - накапливаю.


Откуда у вас этот теософско-экстрасенсорный взгляд,что червяк изживает свою карму?
Часто сталкиваюсь с таким распостранённым заблуждением.
Если бы так всё было просто,побыл червяком и изжил карму.К сожалению одна карма изживается,другая накапливается,процесс непрерывается до утверждения в неотвлечённом узнавании природы ума.
Других способов вроде как нет.

А со свободами и дарованиями у меня вполне неплохо :Wink:  
Есть конечно некотрые косяки,но они не сильно вредят.

псы:уже много раз упоминались бессчисленные жертвы червяков,жучков и пр.мелких во имя вегетарианского стола.
Самое тяжёлое для скотинушки(на мой непросветлённый взгяд конечно),это не убитой быть за ради мясца,а жить в коровниках,свиннарниках и птицефермах.Когда тысячи голов в одном сарайчике,да ещё зимой в -33,температура там не сильно отличается от улицы.
Летом в жару,такое же,только наоборот  :Frown:

----------


## Alex-M

> Человек - примат. См. учебник зоологии за 7 класс.


Приматы - всеядны.  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex-M

> Моему сыну уже 10 лет, он с рождения вегетарианец. И здоровья сил и выносливости у него гораздо больше, чем у его одноклассников. Он вообще не болеет никогда. Несмотря на гриппы, ОРЗ и др. вирусы, которые гуляют в классе во время эпидемий.


Такой риск недопустим. Расставьте приоритеты - у Вас ошибка в управлении рисками.

http://www.membrana.ru/lenta/?4334

*Вегетарианцы должен знать, что нехватка содержащихся в мясе питательных веществ может затронуть развитие ребёнка.*

Доктор Линдси Аллен (Lindsay Allen) и её коллеги из университета Калифорнии в Дэвисе (UC Davis) провели двухлетнее исследование с участием кенийских школьников и пришли к выводу, что мясо — жизненно необходимая питательного рациона ребёнка. Без мяса дети "получаются" меньше ростом, слабее и физически, и в интеллектуальном плане. 

В течение двух с лишним лет 544 детям в возрасте семи лет ежедневно давали по две ложки (около 60 граммов) говяжьего фарша. Других школьников обеспечивали эквивалентным количеством энергии, но в виде молока, растительного масла или не давали никакой прибавки вообще. 

В итоге польза "мясной диеты" была очевидна: "Группа, которая получала мясо, была более активной на игровой площадке, более болтливая и игривая, показала больше признаков лидерства", — рассказала доктор Аллен. 

Кроме того, дети, питавшиеся мясом, опережали своих сверстников в решении головоломок и различных проблем. Также у них было зафиксировано значительное увеличение мышечной массы. 

По словам американских учёных, мясо и мясные изделия содержат питательные вещества, которые трудно получить из чего-то другого. Поэтому родители, считающие, что есть животных неэтично и недопустимо, должны сделать сложный выбор между вегетарианством и нормальным развитием своих детей.

----------


## Амрита

Знаю людей вегетарианцев от рождения. Абсолютно здоровые люди. 
Эта статья в духе традиционной медицины. Есть статьи и книги, утверждающие, что переводя ребёнка с материнского молока на мясо, мы ставим его на путь заболеваний.
Тала, вашему сыну повезло родиться в вегетарианской семье. У него наверняка серьёзные заслуги в прошлых жизнях. :Wink:

----------


## GROM

> Такой риск недопустим. Расставьте приоритеты - у Вас ошибка в управлении рисками.
> 
> http://www.membrana.ru/lenta/?4334
> 
> *Вегетарианцы должен знать, что нехватка содержащихся в мясе питательных веществ может затронуть развитие ребёнка.*
> 
> Доктор Линдси Аллен (Lindsay Allen) и её коллеги из университета Калифорнии в Дэвисе (UC Davis) провели двухлетнее исследование с участием кенийских школьников и пришли к выводу, что мясо — жизненно необходимая питательного рациона ребёнка. Без мяса дети "получаются" меньше ростом, слабее и физически, и в интеллектуальном плане. 
> 
> В течение двух с лишним лет 544 детям в возрасте семи лет ежедневно давали по две ложки (около 60 граммов) говяжьего фарша. Других школьников обеспечивали эквивалентным количеством энергии, но в виде молока, растительного масла или не давали никакой прибавки вообще. 
> ...


Смеялся!
В течении значит 2-х лет? :Big Grin:  
2-ложки фарша? :Big Grin:  
Доверчивы люди !
Как вы себе это представляете?
2 года,американские дети ели из мясного всего лишь 2 ложки фарша ))))))))))
А вторая половина детей терпеливо ждала 2 года!
Буга-га! :Big Grin:

----------


## Alex-M

> ...американские дети...


Кенийские.

----------


## Alex-M

> Я уже  12 лет вегетарианка, и недостатка в пище не испытываю. Как и зависимости от нее.


Задайтесь вопросом: чья в том заслуга, что кто-то может быть вегетарианцем? - и сразу всё встанет на свои места... Не рубите сук, на котором сидите.




> Мясо само по себе не имеет никого вкуса – оно нейтрально. Вкус ему придают специи, лук, чеснок, соль, добавленные при его приготовлении. С применением специй можно приготовить очень много интересных и разнообразных блюд и из вегетарианской пищи. ... А еще лучше не циклиться на вкусе пище. Для меня пища – это просто пища, а не источник наслаждения.


Именно. "Пища – это просто пища". Вегетарианская, мясная, да хоть какая... Что проще всем знакомых сосисок? Можно ли ими не наслаждаться? Просто, питательно и со вкусом. Вот тут есть хороший рецепт приготовления оных.

http://www.instructables.com/id/EXJKXVATBDEV2ZE6A3

Xtreme Buddha's Non Vegan Delight in a Skin Tube

Always wanted to make sausage but were discouraged by the specialized equipment involved? In this Sausage 101 I'll walk you through the basics using standard kitchen tools. Follow along as I (and the Xtreme Buddha) prepare Thanksgiving Harvest Sausage.

----------


## GROM

> Кенийские.


да хоть зимбабвийские  :Smilie:  
два года...
такой опыт на мышках можно сделать,и то не факт,что уборщица не подкинет им колбаски  :Big Grin: 
Кения-Африка.Всем известное место вегетарианского питания  :Smilie: 

Ну чесслово,сами посудите,дети 7 лет.
И ладно бы сказали неделю их не кормили,а то 2 года.
Кенийские дети могут сожрать друг друга,если проголодаются,а также учёных которые проводили экспиремент.

----------


## Fritz

> Что проще всем знакомых сосисок? Можно ли ими не наслаждаться? Просто, питательно и со вкусом. Вот тут есть хороший рецепт приготовления оных.


Особенно когда они приготовлены из бабушки (с) Гитлер  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

Если не ошибаюсь Гитлер был вегетарианцем  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

вот картиночка

----------


## Alex-M

> Особенно когда они приготовлены из бабушки (с) Гитлер


"В сущности, охота представляет собой наиболее простой способ получения животной пищи, свойственный не только человеку, но и всем остальным существам, чей организм физиологически приспособлен к усвоению такого рода пищи. Инстинктивные побуждения к занятию охотой имеются у всех людей, но не у всех они активированы. Многие, вероятно, замечали, как дети, повинуясь инстинктам, ловят некрупных животных. Для этого они даже собираются в небольшие «стаи». Иногда маленькие охотники доводят охоту до логического завершения – поедания добычи. Они умерщвляют  пойманное животное, разводят костер и обжаривают добычу. Интересно, что этим с удовольствием могут заниматься дети из вполне обеспеченных семей. У «дикарей» охотничьи инстинкты адаптируются и развиваются, у подавляющего большинства «цивилизованных» людей не востребуются и со временем атрофируются. Совершенно неправильно называть охотников садистами. Ни одному психически здоровому охотнику не доставляет удовольствия истязать добываемое животное. Идеал любого охотника – это «чисто битая» дичь, то есть умирающая мгновенно, а также полное отсутствие подранков. Именно этой цели подчинено развитие технических средств добычи животных – оружия и капканов. Если бы главным в охоте был процесс умерщвления животных, то охотники ходили бы не в охотничьи угодья, а на бойню, с просьбой принять участие в забое скота."

----------


## Alex-M

> Кенийские дети могут сожрать друг друга,если проголодаются,а также учёных которые проводили экспиремент.


 :Big Grin:  GROM,  uhhh, could you like... shut up.

----------


## GROM

По поводу охоты и рыбалки,и им подобных занятий,у меня очень чёткая позиция,это убийство!Со всем отсюда вытекающим негативом.

----------


## Alex-M

> По поводу охоты и рыбалки,и им подобных занятий,у меня очень чёткая позиция,это убийство!


Это и не оспаривается...




> Со всем отсюда вытекающим негативом


Негатив, позитив... "Вы не можете изменить суть природы"

----------


## Аньезка

Алекс-М, вам что надо то? Вегетарианское дозволение есть мясо? Что завелись то?

----------


## Аньезка

> Такой риск недопустим. Расставьте приоритеты - у Вас ошибка в управлении рисками.
> 
> http://www.membrana.ru/lenta/?4334
> 
> *Вегетарианцы должен знать, что нехватка содержащихся в мясе питательных веществ может затронуть развитие ребёнка.*
> 
> Доктор Линдси Аллен (Lindsay Allen) и её коллеги из университета Калифорнии в Дэвисе (UC Davis) провели двухлетнее исследование с участием кенийских школьников и пришли к выводу, что мясо — жизненно необходимая питательного рациона ребёнка. Без мяса дети "получаются" меньше ростом, слабее и физически, и в интеллектуальном плане. 
> 
> В течение двух с лишним лет 544 детям в возрасте семи лет ежедневно давали по две ложки (около 60 граммов) говяжьего фарша. Других школьников обеспечивали эквивалентным количеством энергии, но в виде молока, растительного масла или не давали никакой прибавки вообще. 
> ...


Ну это бред. Или, например, в вегетарианской стране Индии все дети умственно отсталые?
А вот картиночки с мясом вы зачем вставляете?
Давайте мы тоже вам трупешники выложим...?

----------


## Alex-M

> ...Вегетарианское дозволение есть мясо?...


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Что Вас заставляет думать, что подобные дозволения вообще нужны? Агрессивное навязывание вегетарианства контрпродуктивно.




> ...Или, например, в вегетарианской стране Индии все дети умственно отсталые?


 :EEK!:  ох...   :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> ...картиночки с мясом...


"Невероятно быстрые, по сравнению со всей предыдущей историей человечества, скачкообразные темпы развития цивилизации, наряду с безусловно положительным эффектом, создают серьезные проблемы для развития и функционирования психики Homo sapiens. Жизнь в стремительно разрастающихся железобетонных джунглях – городах, оторвала большую часть людей от своих природных корней. Это не могло остаться без последствий. «Цивилизованные» люди умеют изготавливать сложнейшие машины и управлять ими, но в массе своей, к сожалению, мало что знают об окружающей живой природе. Городские жители не участвуют лично в получении продуктов питания – выращивании сельскохозяйственных культур, разведении животных. Овощи и фрукты в магазинах чисто вымыты, мясо обескровлено, аккуратно нарублено, заморожено и упаковано. Стоимость продуктов питания в развитых странах Запада невелика – расходы на питание составляют не более 20% от дохода средней семьи, поэтому мысли о хлебе насущном не занимают в головах «цивилизованных» людей слишком много места. За последние пятьдесят лет в странах Запада выросло уже несколько поколений людей, никогда не знавших голода. Городские жители в повседневной жизни видят только представителей Homo sapiens и домашних декоративных животных, давно оторванных от привычной для них среды обитания. В результате всего этого закодированный в коллективном бессознательном образ особи своего вида (Homo sapiens) проецируется на всех живых существ, особенно тех, которые имеют голову с парой глаз, ушей, туловище с четырьмя конечностями. Индивидуум, подверженный подобным иллюзиям, легко может стать сочувствующим <агрессивному вегетарианству>, так как начинает принимать различных животных за особей своего вида (Homo sapiens). Надо ли удивляться тому, что такие люди могут быть шокированы, если им показать видеозапись будничной работы на бойне или звероферме? Ведь они всю жизнь воспринимали мясо как своеобразное красное мороженое."

----------


## Тала

> Такой риск недопустим. Расставьте приоритеты - у Вас ошибка в управлении рисками.
> 
> http://www.membrana.ru/lenta/?4334
> 
> *Вегетарианцы должен знать, что нехватка содержащихся в мясе питательных веществ может затронуть развитие ребёнка.*


Мой ребенок с рождения и уже 10 лет не ест мясо. И он куда активнее его сверстников, в том числе и физически. Еще с 5 лет он регулярно ходит со мной на полевые исследования. Для него пройти 20 км в день не проблема. Думаю, это говорит само за себя. И, кстати, он учится пракически на отлично в школе (ну четверки тоже бывают, конечно, но не ниже).
Так что призрачными медицинскими страшилками меня пугать не надо.

----------


## Тала

Да, и, кстати, я писала свои сообщения не с целью завязывать с вами спор. Что и кому есть - дело личное. И переубеждать никого не собиралась. Если уж  Кьябже Чатрал Ринпоче это не под силу, то куда уж мне. Просто мысли вслух высказала.

----------


## Alex-M

> Да, и, кстати, я писала свои сообщения не с целью завязывать с вами спор.


 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Контраргументы - часть спора...




> Что и кому есть - дело личное. И переубеждать никого не собиралась.


Именно. Однако многие пытаются это делать в агрессивной манере. *Вегетарианский террор - что может быть абсурднее?*




> Если уж  Кьябже Чатрал Ринпоче это не под силу, то куда уж мне. Просто мысли вслух высказала.


Дело ведь не в авторитетах и победителях, а в *идеалах свободы и справедливости*.

----------


## Alex-M

> Мой ребенок с рождения и уже 10 лет не ест мясо. И он куда активнее его сверстников, в том числе и физически. Еще с 5 лет он регулярно ходит со мной на полевые исследования. Для него пройти 20 км в день не проблема. Думаю, это говорит само за себя. И, кстати, он учится пракически на отлично в школе (ну четверки тоже бывают, конечно, но не ниже).


"Человек употребляет в пищу мясо на протяжении всей истории вида Homo sapiens, то есть десятки, если не сотни, тысяч лет. Если бы это было противоестественным, то он давно бы уже вымер. Атеросклероз, болезни сердца, язва желудка – побочный эффект цивилизации. Происходят эти болезни, прежде всего, от гиподинамии и чрезмерного потребления высококалорийных продуктов питания. Проблема не в том, что «цивилизованные» люди едят мясо, а в том, что некоторые из них едят его слишком много. Можно предположить, что это происходит из-за недостаточной адаптации «пищевых» инстинктов к современной жизни. «Цивилизованный» человек подчиняется инстинктивной формуле: «Ешь, пока есть еда, завтра ее может не быть». Такой совет внутреннего голоса хорош для «дикаря», который завтра может остаться голодным, но малопригоден для «цивилизованного» человека, живущего рядом с супермаркетом. Вегетарианцы считают, что питание исключительно растительной пищей может спасти человека от переедания. Но это тот самый случай, когда лекарство может оказаться опаснее, чем болезнь. Ампутация является эффективным, но не единственным способом терапии. Имеет смысл рекомендовать замену в рационе части высококалорийных продуктов свежими овощами и фруктами, но, к сожалению, это очень непросто сделать по экономическим причинам. Практически в каждой книге, посвященной преимуществам вегетарианства, можно встретить сообщения типа: «Группа ученых, изучив состояние здоровья группы вегетарианцев, пришла к выводу, что питание растительной пищей улучшает здоровье человека». Если верить этим сообщениям, вегетарианцы быстрее бегают, выше прыгают, меньше болеют и вообще живут лучше, чем мясоеды. Следовательно, делают вывод авторы вышеупомянутых книг, вегетарианство улучшает здоровье. Из тех же книг можно узнать, что подавляющее большинство вегетарианцев, проживающих в развитых странах, не курит, не употребляет алкоголь, регулярно занимается спортом. Это и есть причина их хорошего здоровья. Сравнивать группы людей только лишь по способу питания неверно, нужно сравнивать их по образу жизни. Если бы вегетарианцы начали есть мясо в разумных количествах, согласно потребностям организма, но в остальном сохранили свой образ жизни, обязательно ли их здоровье должно ухудшиться? Ставить знак равенства между хорошим здоровьем и вегетарианством неверно. Людей, имеющих отличное здоровье и не отказывающихся при этом от мяса, в мире намного больше, чем вегетарианцев. Полное исключение из рациона белков животного происхождения может привести к нарушению обмена веществ, так как развитие микрофлоры кишечника может просто не успевать за интенсивным расходом белка в организме. Б.Смолянский и Ю.Григоров считают: «Строгое вегетарианство нельзя считать рациональным для растущего организма. Дети и подростки из семей веганов нередко отстают от своих сверстников по физическому развитию, у них чаще наблюдаются проявления алиментарной (пищевой) недостаточности. Организм взрослого человека может адаптироваться даже к постоянному веганству и функционировать, хотя и не на оптимальном уровне. Для беременных и кормящих матерей длительное строгое вегетарианство чревато ослаблением организма, возникновением железодефицитной анемии, а также заболеванием костей – остеомаляции…"

----------


## Neroli

> Если уж Кьябже Чатрал Ринпоче это не под силу, то куда уж мне.


Вам некуда, Тала.
При всем уваженни к Кьябже Чатралу Ринпоче, я буду следовать за своим Учителем. 
Вегетарианство это хорошо, возможно это даже замечательно для здоровья, но оно в мире мало что меняет.
Вот посмотрите, если исключить мясо и рыбу, останутся молочные продукты. "Добыватся" они будут на тех же фермах, где коровы содержатся в ужасных условиях. Когда "исчерпается" коровий ресурс, они будут убиты, никто не будет их содержать просто так. Это недостаток нашего общества, а не недостаочное количество вегетарианцев в мире. 
Идем дальше, можно полностью отказаться от животной (молоко и молочные продукты) пищи и перейти к растительной. Но согласитесь это уже не каждый организм потянет. Плюс не у всех мамок есть в титьках молоко, чтобы кормить своих деток. Плюс некоторые мамки сдают деток в детский дом, где нет грудного молока по умолчанию. Очевидно, что многим деткам требуется искуственное питание. Чем их кормить, если человечество откажется от производства молока и молочных продуктов? Капустным отваром? 
Следовательно, молоко и молочные продукты нужны. Следовательно коровки будут страдать на фермах, увы.
Как им помочь? 
Спасает ли вегетарианство буренок из сансары?

----------


## Тала

> Вам некуда, Тала.
> "Добыватся" они будут на тех же фермах, где коровы содержатся в ужасных условиях. Когда "исчерпается" коровий ресурс, они будут убиты, никто не будет их содержать просто так. Это недостаток нашего общества, а не недостаочное количество вегетарианцев в мире.


Это именно недостаток нашего общества и несовершенство технологий, а не недостаток молочной пищи,как таковой. Кстати, в развитых странах существуют гуманные фермы, на которых коров не убивают, после того, как они истощают свои ресурсы. Стоит продукция этих ферм дороже, но оно того стоит.
И я не думаю, что стоит есть мясо только потому, что молочная продукция производится таким образом. 
Хотя вегетарианство - результат личного выбора. Можете следовать в вашем выборе тому, что вы считаете важным. Это ваше право.

----------


## Тала

> Мне Будда сказал ,что моя жизнь выше жизни червей. 
> Мое человеческое рождение драгоценнее!
> И тело моё отличается от червячьего  
> И совершенно не равнозначна любая жизнь!
> А вот кто себя ниже кого считает,это уже совсем другое дело


То, что существует такое понятие, как драгоценное человеческое рождение отнюдь не означает, что человеческую жизнь можно поставить выше жизни другого живого существа. Иначе не было бы историй о Ботхисаттвах, жертвующих своей жизнью ради того, чтобы накормить голодного тигра или льва, или тигрицу с детенышами, у которой из-за засухи закончилось молоко.
Безусловно, человеческое рождение очень важное и благоприятное, но это не значит, что жизнь человека важнее, чем жизнь других живых существ. Когда вы думаете, что жизнь человека важнее и главнее чем жизнь остальных живых су-ществ, в вас просто проявляется естественный животный инстинкт, который называется межвидовая борьба за существо-вание. Но это ничего общего не имеет с истинно Человеческой природой, которая отличает человека от животных и ста-вит его над его инстинктами, делая способным к самопожертвованию и заботе о видах, стоящих ниже на лестнице эво-люционного развития.

----------


## Neroli

> Это именно недостаток нашего общества и несовершенство технологий, а не недостаток молочной пищи,как таковой. Кстати, в развитых странах существуют гуманные фермы, на которых коров не убивают, после того, как они истощают свои ресурсы. Стоит продукция этих ферм дороже, но оно того стоит.


Ну вот я и хотела сказать о том, что связь между вегетарианством и пользой для буренок и прочего домашнего скота не прямая. Еще куча дополнительных условий требуется - гуманные фермы с продукцией, которую уже не все смогут себе позволить (дороже она) и т.п.



> И я не думаю, что стоит есть мясо только потому, что молочная продукция производится таким образом.


Да я вообщем не о том, что раз всё и так плохо - ешьте мясо.  Я вот мясо совсем по другой причине ем.
Хотела сказать, что вегетерианцам нет повода считать себя спасителями мира, разве что у них своя ферма и они питаются тем, что там произвели.




> Хотя вегетарианство - результат личного выбора.


Ага, но почему то именно вегеты считают нужным навязывать свое видение и понимание вопроса, как единственно верное (это не к вам претензия)
Никто не пристает к вегетарианцам с требованием есть мясо, потому что нужно устанавить связь с животным, а став буддой можно будет ему помочь благодаря этой связи, а если нет связи, то и помочь невозможно.  Правда ведь, не пристают? 
Ибо, это личное дело каждого... 
Будем же последовательны и оставим друг друга в покое.

----------


## Alex-M

> То, что существует такое понятие, как драгоценное человеческое рождение отнюдь не означает, что человеческую жизнь можно поставить выше жизни другого живого существа. Иначе не было бы историй о Ботхисаттвах, жертвующих своей жизнью ради того, чтобы накормить голодного тигра или льва, или тигрицу с детенышами, у которой из-за засухи закончилось молоко.
> Безусловно, человеческое рождение очень важное и благоприятное, но это не значит, что жизнь человека важнее, чем жизнь других живых существ.


"Попытка поставить знак равенства между животными и Homo sapiens и на основании этого обвинить его в аморальном поведении по отношению к животным, которых он употребляет в пищу, по меньшей мере, нелогична. Самые любимые «защитниками» животные – собаки и кошки, являются «прирожденными убийцами», – хищниками. Сложные инстинктивные действия по отработке приемов выслеживания, преследования и умерщвления добычи у щенков и котят способен не заметить только слепой. Все попытки перевоспитать хищника в смиренного вегетарианца обречены на провал. Если хищникам и всеядным животным позволено умерщвлять и поедать представителей других видов, то почему «защитники» отказывают в этом человеку, который физиологически приспособлен питаться смешанной (растительно-животной) пищей?"




> Когда вы думаете, что жизнь человека важнее и главнее чем жизнь остальных живых су-ществ, в вас просто проявляется *естественный животный инстинкт*, который называется межвидовая борьба за существо-вание. Но это *ничего общего не имеет с истинно Человеческой природой*, которая отличает человека от животных и ста-вит его над его инстинктами, делая способным к самопожертвованию и заботе о видах, стоящих ниже на лестнице эво-люционного развития.


Но ведь это не означает, что "естественные животные инстинкты" куда-то исчезают и не нужны.

"Найдется ли хоть один защитник прав животных, который согласится не изгонять из своего организма какого-нибудь опасного паразита по той причине, что этот паразит имеет право на жизнь?"

"Отношения в природе между различными видами разнообразны, но представители одного определенного вида ставят интересы своего вида выше, чем остальных. Это касается и вопросов питания. Когда щука проглатывает пескаря, стая шимпанзе умерщвляет и поедает молодого павиана, забойщик скота на бойне забивает барана, то это следует называть не дискриминацией одного вида другим, а элементом трофической деятельности хищного или всеядного существа, направленным на выживание своего вида. Если кто-нибудь предъявит стае шимпанзе обвинение в «убийстве с особой жестокостью несовершеннолетнего павиана» или обвинит павиана в «зверском убийстве» антилопы, то такому бунтарю здравомыслящие люди наверняка предложат воспользоваться услугами психиатра. Утверждение И.Новожиловой, что животные существуют не для того, чтобы служить сырьем для различных человеческих нужд, является таким же спорным, как и вопрос «Для чего существует мир?» Очевидно, трава растет не только для того, чтобы ее поедала корова, а микрофлора кишечника коровы существует не только для обеспечения организма коровы необходимыми аминокислотами. Наверное, животные существуют не только для того, чтобы обеспечивать человека сырьем для различных нужд. Незнание биологических законов – еще одна причина существования феномена «защитников». Многие люди, к сожалению, не знают, что реальные взаимоотношения живых организмов несколько отличаются от сценариев детских мультфильмов. Попробуйте рассказать какому-нибудь природолюбу-идеалисту, что белки не играют с птенцами, а поедают их – этим вы вызовете у него состояние, близкое к шоку."




> ...тигрицу с детенышами....


"Меня всегда слегка подташнивает, когда в журнале какого-нибудь общества защиты животных я вижу подпись: «Добрые друзья» (или еще что-нибудь в том же духе), а над ней фотографию, на которой кошка, такса или зарянка едят втроем из одной миски или – это совсем уж нестерпимо, но такую фотографию я видел совсем недавно – сиамская кошка и маленький аллигатор восседают бок о бок, равнодушно игнорируя друг друга» (Лоренц, 1991). Лоренц рассказал о случае, который хорошо иллюстрирует идеалистические представления обывателя о животных: «…Самки с вполне нормальным поведением, принадлежащие к самым разным видам млекопитающих, избавляются от мертвых или больных новорожденных, поедая их. Движения, которые они проделывают, точно совпадают с теми, к каким они прибегают, поедая плодную оболочку и плаценту, и начинают они, естественно, с пупка. Мне как-то довелось наблюдать чрезвычайно яркий пример такого поведения в Шенбруннском зоопарке, где жила чета ягуаров – оранжево-желтый самец и великолепная черная самка, которая чуть ли не ежегодно приносила прекрасных здоровых котят… в том году, о котором идет речь, у нее родился только один котенок, хилый заморыш. Тем не менее, он дотянул до двух месяцев. Как раз в это время я заглянул к профессору Антониусу, и когда мы, прогуливаясь по зоопарку, подошли к кл еткам с крупными хищниками, он сказал мне, что ягуаренок последнее время начал хиреть и вряд ли выживет. В эту минуту мать как раз «умывала» его, то есть вылизывала с головы до ног. Возле клетки стояла художница, постоянная посетительница зоопарка, очень любившая животных. Она сказала, что ее очень трогает заботливость, с какой эта большая кошка ухаживает за своим больным малышом. Но Антониус печально покачал головой и повернулся ко мне: «Вопрос на экзамене специалисту по поведению животных: что происходит сейчас с самкой ягуара?» Я сразу понял, на что он намекал. В вылизывании чувствовалась нервная торопливость и в нем проскальзывала тенденция к подсасыванию; кроме того, я заметил, как мать дважды подсовывала нос под брюхо детеныша, метясь языком в пупок. Поэтому я ответил: «Начинается конфликт между реакцией ухода за пометом и стремлением сожрать мертвого детеныша». Добросердечная художница отказалась этому поверить, но мой друг согласно кивнул, и, к несчастью, я оказался прав: наутро маленький ягуар бесследно исчез. Мать съела его» (Лоренц, 1991)."

----------


## Gaza

Тала, неужели Вы думаете, что человеку который делает вид, что не понимает нужны какие-то аргументы?  Вы думаете ему просто информации не хватает?

----------


## Gaza

Тогда Вам сейчас  Alex-M продолжит рассказы о том как жесток мир дикой природы.

----------


## Gaza

Мне казалось, что спор исчерпан, точки поставлены - какая наивность!

----------


## Аньезка

Даа, хорошо PampkinHead по личным сообщениям работает... Снабдил Алекса-М ссылочками с гнусного сайтика.  :Cool:

----------


## ullu

Не нужно конечно носить розовые очки и думать, что мир можно переделать так, что бы в нем не было "зла".
Но и нужно понимать, что  отказ от прчинения вреда живым существам это конкретная практика для обуздания своего собственнрого ума.
так же как парамита щедрости практикуется не для того, что бы накормить весь мир, так же и вегетариансвто практикуется не для того, что бы искоренить в этом мире поедание одних живых существ - другими.
Нужно осознавать, что проблема не в том, что кого-то едят. То есть если меня будут есть это не должно быть для меня ни проблемой. ни причиной страданий. 
Поскольку мир из одного "добра" не может существовать, то выход из этого положения это прекратить страдания в уме. 
Но поскольку мыс существуем в материальном мире и далеко не все реализованы, то нет никакого смысла умножать внешние страдания ни у других ни у себя. Но и в этом не нужно доходить до фанатизма, поскольку все равно искоренить внешние страдания невзможно.

----------


## Neroli

> Но и нужно понимать, что отказ от прчинения вреда живым существам это конкретная практика для обуздания своего собственнрого ума.


Ну как вот ты все-тки считаешь, есть вред в том, чтобы купить уже приготовленный труп животного и съесть его?

----------


## ullu

> Ну как вот ты все-тки считаешь, есть вред в том, чтобы купить уже приготовленный труп животного и съесть его?


Вред для кого?

----------


## Alex-M

> Мне казалось, что спор исчерпан, точки поставлены - какая наивность!


 :Big Grin:   Yes! Yes! Yes!!! Вам понравилось? Что за прелесть этот текст - "Возвращение Природы: иллюзия прав животных" - http://econatural.narod.ru/Restoring_of_the_Nature.pdf

----------


## Neroli

> Вред для кого?


Для этого конкретного животного? 
Или для любого другого, которому предстоит умереть, потому что я покупая это мясо поддерживаю мясную промышленность?

----------


## Аньезка

> Добросердечная художница отказалась этому поверить, но мой друг согласно кивнул, и, к несчастью, я оказался прав: наутро маленький ягуар бесследно исчез. Мать съела его» (Лоренц, 1991)."


Я не поняла... из этого следует резюме: давайте кушать своих детей, потому что это нормально?

----------


## ullu

> Для этого конкретного животного? 
> Или для любого другого, которому предстоит умереть, потому что я покупая это мясо поддерживаю мясную промышленность?


Для этого конкретного животного вред уже причинен. Дальше я либо делаю Ганапуджу и ем его, чем приношу ему и себе и другим пользу, либо просто ем его, чем все равно устанавливаю с ним связь , которая неизвестно каким боком и кому из нас выйдет.
Но нужно ещё понимать, что у этого существа есть карма, и она созревает и оно будет убито и съедено ,когда эта карма созреет, независимо от того ем я 
мясо или не ем. То есть вред уже заложен в его программе. Можно постараться отсрочить этот вред и как-то очистить его, или использвать его на пользу животному. 

Для любого другого ситуация похожая. Вред уже заложен в его программе.
Но и от меня кое-что зависит. Я могу не убить его, например, и отсрочить тем самым этот вред. Или я могу не есть мяса и тем самым тоже как-то минимально повлиять на отсрочку. Но я не могу вычистить этот вред из его программы.
Поэтому только не есть мяса будет недостаточно. Хотя если кроме отказа от мяса я не могу больше ничего сделать, то можно сделать хотя бы это.

----------


## Амрита

> Для этого конкретного животного вред уже причинен. Дальше я либо делаю Ганапуджу и ем его, чем приношу ему и себе и другим пользу, либо просто ем его, чем все равно устанавливаю с ним связь , которая неизвестно каким боком и кому из нас выйдет.


Признаться, я не способна понять эту философию...Если съедая тело какого-то существа мы этим приносим ему пользу, то почему тогда не едят людей? Нам же не придёт в голову съесть тело умершего родственника дабы улучшить его следующеё воплощение. Почему этой чести удостаивают только животных?

----------


## Аньезка

...И если у существа есть карма быть съеденным.. то не возникла ли она из-за того, что он когда-то кого-то съел?

----------


## Neroli

> Признаться, я не способна понять эту философию...Если съедая тело какого-то существа мы этим приносим ему пользу, то почему тогда не едят людей? Нам же не придёт в голову съесть тело умершего родственника дабы улучшить его следующеё воплощение. Почему этой чести удостаивают только животных?


Ну вообще то у родственников есть с нами связь, на то они и родственники.

----------


## Neroli

> ...И если у существа есть карма быть съеденным.. то не возникла ли она из-за того, что он когда-то кого-то съел?


Ну наверное не просто съел, а убил и съел.

----------


## Амрита

> Ну вообще то у родственников есть с нами связь, на то они и родственники.


Только поэтому бы не съели? А если это был бы не родственник?
Людей десятками каждый день убивают. Но их почему-то никто не ест и не улучшают таким образом их карму, а зачем-то хоронят  :Frown:

----------


## Neroli

> Только поэтому бы не съели? А если это был бы не родственник?
> Людей десятками каждый день убивают. Но их почему-то никто не ест и не улучшают таким образом их карму, а зачем-то хоронят


А подскажите где можно купить приготовленный труп человека? 
Дело в том что мы работаем с ситуацией, с обстоятельствами, а не создаем их.

----------


## Аньезка

> А подскажите где можно купить приготовленный труп человека? 
> Дело в том что мы работаем с ситуацией, с обстоятельствами, а не создаем их.


А почему мясом людей не торгуют, как мясом животных?
Я подозреваю, что потому, что нет спроса на такой продукт. 
Поэтому каждый и ответственен за то, что спрос есть на мясо животных...

----------


## Neroli

> А почему мясом людей не торгуют, как мясом животных?
> Я подозреваю, что потому, что нет спроса на такой продукт. 
> Поэтому каждый и ответственен за то, что спрос есть на мясо животных...


Спрос на мясо животных был еще во времена Будды Шакьямуни.
Некоторым народам просто нечего больше есть! 
Но если я виновата в этом спросе - я готова это признать.

----------


## Zom

> Безусловно, человеческое рождение очень важное и благоприятное, но это не значит, что жизнь человека важнее, чем жизнь других живых существ. Когда вы думаете, что жизнь человека важнее и главнее чем жизнь остальных живых су-ществ, в вас просто проявляется естественный животный инстинкт


Не думаю что это так. По-моему, если встанет выбор между спасением жизни червяка и жизни человека, любой человек сделает выбор в пользу человека, и не потому, что это животный инстинкт, а потому что это логично. 

А вообще по-сабжу я думаю так - если есть возможность не есть мясо живых существ, то лучше не есть. Если такой возможности нет - то нужно есть.
По-поводу "спасения" - думаю, что спасение, пусть небольшое, но имеет место быть. Ведь если бы это было не так, и отказ от мяса одним человеком не решал бы совершенно ничего, то очевидно, отказ всех людей от мяса, так же не решал бы этой проблемы, что неправда.

----------


## Калдэн

> А подскажите где можно купить приготовленный труп человека? 
> Дело в том что мы работаем с ситуацией, с обстоятельствами, а не создаем их.


 Кажется в Индонезии , на острове Калимантан , в отдалённых районах до сих пор  в порядке вещей поедание человечины (для долгой жизни и удачи) , охота за головами (для престижа) и при том есть свои понятия о добре и зле . Бабушки рассказывают внукам добрые сказки...

----------


## Калдэн

> Но если я виновата в этом спросе - я готова это признать.


 Как это легко звучит . Признание  здесь - это  отказ от умерщвлённых продуктов ! 
  Я сожалею , что ношу кожаные ботинки и у меня кожаный ремень .   :Frown:

----------


## Neroli

> Как это легко звучит . Признание  здесь - это  отказ от умерщвлённых продуктов ! 
>   Я сожалею , что ношу кожаные ботинки и у меня кожаный ремень .


А почему это должно тяжело звучать? 
Хотите, чтобы я помучилась?

----------


## Калдэн

> А почему это должно тяжело звучать? 
> Хотите, чтобы я помучилась?


Конечно не хочу !!!!!

----------


## Neroli

> Конечно не хочу !!!!!


Тогда в чем суть претензии, Калдэн?
Если ННР скажет, что мясо есть не нужно, я не буду. 
В данном вопросе я полностью полагаюсь на мудрость Учителя.
Так что давайте просто оставим друг друга в покое?

----------


## ullu

> Только поэтому бы не съели? А если это был бы не родственник?
> Людей десятками каждый день убивают. Но их почему-то никто не ест и не улучшают таким образом их карму, а зачем-то хоронят


Потому что жрать людей это поведение безумного йогина. Для этого нужна очень высокая реализация. Особенно она понадобится когда нас всех упекут в психушку или в тюрьму.

----------


## ullu

К тому же у человека есть возможность слушать Дхарму и практиковать. И эта возомжность более ценная, чем быть сожранным на Ганапудже.
А у животных такой возможности нет.

----------


## ullu

> Признаться, я не способна понять эту философию...Если съедая тело какого-то существа мы этим приносим ему пользу, то почему тогда не едят людей? Нам же не придёт в голову съесть тело умершего родственника дабы улучшить его следующеё воплощение. Почему этой чести удостаивают только животных?


Хм. Польза это же не какое-то понятие которое не имеет градаций.
Если вы съелдите члеовека, который мог бы послушать учение то этим вы ему навредите. Потмоу что у него была лучшая возможность, а вы его её лишили.
Но у животного этой возомжности нет. Даже если животное услышит учение оно все равно не сможет его практиковать и понять. 
Кроме того у человека нет кармы быть съеденым. В этом мире люди не едят людей. Хотя некоторых едят, вот от них было бы не плохо кусочек на Ганапуджу. А у животного выращенного на убой такая карма есть, и от нее оно не может убежать. Вы можете отсрочить это или использовать это для его пользы.

----------


## ullu

> Нам же не придёт в голову съесть тело умершего родственника дабы улучшить его следующеё воплощение.


Ну лично мне приходила в голову мысль подсунуть Ринпоче кусок своего мяса на Ганапудже )

----------


## Neroli

> Ну лично мне приходила в голову мысль подсунуть Ринпоче кусок своего мяса на Ганапудже )


А смысл? Связь и так есть. 
Зачем к благой добавлять неблагую?

----------


## ullu

Ну и ещё ганапуджа имеет и другой смысл, мы учимся наслаждаться без отвлечений. Поэтому на ганапудже должны быть продукты которыми человек способен наслаждаться.

----------


## Амрита

> А подскажите где можно купить приготовленный труп человека? 
> Дело в том что мы работаем с ситуацией, с обстоятельствами, а не создаем их.


В том то и дело, что если бы поедание чужой плоти действительно бы приносило большую пользу существам, то наверняка такую практику создали бы и в отношении людей. И были бы места где можно было бы приобрести человечину. А поскольку этого нет, то возникают вопросы...




> Спрос на мясо животных был еще во времена Будды Шакьямуни.
> Некоторым народам просто нечего больше есть! 
> Но если я виновата в этом спросе - я готова это признать.


В те далёкие времена и рабовладение существовало и многое другое. Но какие-то люди решили: нехорошо это людей мучить. И постепенно таки искоренили это нехорошее явление.

А вообще, не секрет, что всё имеет значение и все наши поступки, мысли и каждодневный выбор влияют на окружающий мир. Всё находится в тесной взаимосвязи. Если наша позиция это одобрение убийства животных, например, на мясо, то она наверняка добавляет поддержки этому явлению.

----------


## ullu

> А смысл? Связь и так есть. 
> Зачем к благой добавлять неблагую?


А почему она неблагая то?
Связь есть, но хочется же БОЛЬШЕБОЛЬШЕБОЛЬШЕ!))))
что бы самой вообще ничего не делать ) ну типа отрезал себе ногу, поднес учителю и пинаешь дальше ))))

----------


## Neroli

> А почему она неблагая то?


Ну насколько я пониманию - съедание трупа - это неблагая связь. Но неблагая типа лучше чем никакая.

Хотя ты вроде живая... )))




> что бы самой вообще ничего не делать ) ну типа отрезал себе ногу, поднес учителю и пинаешь дальше ))))


Совсем ничего не делать не получится, ногу придется приготовить. )))

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> наверняка такую практику создали бы и в отношении людей. И были бы места где можно было бы приобрести человечину.


Тю! А пять видов мяса и пять видов нектара? Правда, как говаривал один мой ваджрный брат, "пять видов мяса я попробовал бы, но до пяти нектаров ещё не домедитировался".  :Cool:

----------


## Neroli

> В том то и дело, что если бы поедание чужой плоти действительно бы приносило большую пользу существам, то наверняка такую практику создали бы и в отношении людей. И были бы места где можно было бы приобрести человечину. А поскольку этого нет, то возникают вопросы...


Откуда у вас вообще идеи о поедании людей? Мне такое даже в голову бы не пришло. :-/
Людей не едят - значит не нужно их есть. Помоему это очень просто.
Амрита, я доверяю своему Учителю и всё тут.

Всё, больше я на тему веджа не разговариваю!
Это мой обет отныне и напомните мне если я его нарушу.

----------


## Калдэн

> Совсем ничего не делать не получится, ногу придется приготовить. )))


 Нафига наша  нога Учителю . Подношение надо  преобразить.  :Wink:

----------


## ullu

> Нафига наша  нога Учителю . Подношение надо  преобразить.


Ему ни нафига ) Это из эгоистических соображений )

----------


## ullu

> Ну насколько я пониманию - съедание трупа - это неблагая связь. Но неблагая типа лучше чем никакая.


Ну почему трупа?  :Smilie: 
Вот вот. Я живая же ) Хотя он может и быть недовольен, что без его спросу чего-то отрезают от уже поднесенного ему тела )



> Совсем ничего не делать не получится, ногу придется приготовить. )))


Мне кажется что научится готовить как-то проще , чем ...))))))))

----------


## Neroli

> Мне кажется что научится готовить как-то проще , чем ...))))))))


1) обрабатываем ногу эпилятором СилкЭпил.
2) замачиваем в уксусе
3) запекаем в анасах
соль и перец по вкусу.

Ужос!

----------


## Калдэн

> 1) обрабатываем ногу эпилятором СилкЭпил.
> 2) замачиваем в уксусе
> 3) запекаем в анасах
> соль и перец по вкусу.
> 
> Ужос!


 Ну почему же ужос !  :Smilie:

----------


## Neroli

> Ну почему же ужос !


Да нет, всё замечательно. 
И пальчики такие аккуратные... пять... свежеотпедикюренные.

----------


## Калдэн

> Да нет, всё замечательно. 
> И пальчики такие аккуратные... пять... свежеотпедикюренные.


 Сестра , я бы выразил бы вам и вашему подношению  своё восхищение известной нам мантрой , только не здесь, на открытом форуме !

----------


## Neroli

> Сестра , я бы выразил бы вам и вашему подношению своё восхищение известной нам мантрой , только не здесь, на открытом форуме !


Ну вообще это ножка Уллы. Ей и восхищение!  :Smilie:

----------


## Амрита

> Откуда у вас вообще идеи о поедании людей? Мне такое даже в голову бы не пришло. :-/


Интересно, откуда могли взяться идеи о поедании животных... Мне бы такое тоже в голову не пришло.  :Smilie:  
Правда в этом случае это, к сожалению, не только идеи.

----------


## Калдэн

> Интересно, откуда могли взяться идеи о поедании животных... Мне бы такое тоже в голову не пришло.  
> Правда в этом случае это, к сожалению, не только идеи.


  Однако набось сперва ели , а уже потом задумались...
  На самом деле в нашем измерении это не только идеи , но и давняя практика...

----------


## Gaza

> Если ННР скажет, что мясо есть не нужно, я не буду


 А что он говорит об этом?

----------


## Амрита

> Однако набось сперва ели , а уже потом задумались...
>   На самом деле в нашем измерении это не только идеи , но и давняя практика...


Ну да, задумалась. И поняла что и поедание животных и канибализм, всё это из одной серии. Только первый случай рассматривается со знаком плюс, а за второй - наказание и порицание.

Давняя практика...есть и древнейшая профессия. И войны ведутся издавна. Слово "давний" не всегда несёт положительное значение.

----------


## Аньезка

> А что он говорит об этом?


А он говорит, что если ешь мясо пребывая в отвлечении, то лучше - не ешь.

----------


## Neroli

> А он говорит, что если ешь мясо пребывая в отвлечении, то лучше - не ешь.


По большому счету в Дзогчен ничего нельзя делать, пребывая в отвлечении.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

И что, не едят?  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex-M

> ...неужели Вы думаете, что человеку который делает вид, что не понимает нужны какие-то аргументы?  Вы думаете ему просто информации не хватает?


 :Big Grin:  Вот! В десятку! Спасибо, что поддержали - хорошо, что есть единомышленники. Думаю, что информация поможет.

"Американский писатель Э.Синклер не ел мяса и увлекался сыроедением, но его трудно отнести к «анти»: «Я не поддерживаю моральную сторону вегетарианства. Мне всегда казалось, что человек имеет право есть мясо, ибо это необходимо для его умственного и физического развития. И у меня никогда не вызывала симпатии идея гуманизации, которая учит нас относиться к свиньям и цыплятам, как к братьям, хотя и меньшим. Однажды я услышал, как один из энтузиастов вегетарианства разглагольствовал о том, что у него есть огород, где живут *кролики*. Они будто бы *не испытывают никакого страха перед людьми и со зверским аппетитом поедают капусту*. Тот человек описывал, как он счастлив видеть этих нежных животных, которые резвятся вокруг его капусты и ничего не боятся. Тогда я подумал: «Это хорошо, когда речь идет об одной ферме. Но как быть с другими? Позвольте таким вот гуманистам развить свое дело в целом штате, и *очень скоро кролики размножатся до кошмарных количеств*. Они будут резвиться вокруг капусты, а сами хозяева встанут перед выбором: *либо перестрелять кроликов, либо забыть об этом овоще*» Если идеи подобного гуманизма овладеют миром, то, очевидно, когда- нибудь наступит время, когда *люди будут тратить свою энергию* на разведение садов и огородов *для выращивания кроликов*. При этом еще останутся совы, ястребы, лисы и другие твари» (Синклер, 1999)."

----------


## Аньезка

> Вот! В десятку! Спасибо, что поддержали - хорошо, что есть единомышленники.
> 
> "Американский писатель Э.Синклер не ел мяса и увлекался сыроедением, но его трудно отнести к «анти»: «Я не поддерживаю моральную сторону вегетарианства. Мне всегда казалось, что человек имеет право есть мясо, ибо это необходимо для его умственного и физического развития. И у меня никогда не вызывала симпатии идея гуманизации, которая учит нас относиться к свиньям и цыплятам, как к братьям, хотя и меньшим. Однажды я услышал, как один из энтузиастов вегетарианства разглагольствовал о том, что у него есть огород, где живут *кролики*. Они будто бы *не испытывают никакого страха перед людьми и со зверским аппетитом поедают капусту*. Тот человек описывал, как он счастлив видеть этих нежных животных, которые резвятся вокруг его капусты и ничего не боятся. Тогда я подумал: «Это хорошо, когда речь идет об одной ферме. Но как быть с другими? Позвольте таким вот гуманистам развить свое дело в целом штате, и очень скоро кролики размножатся до кошмарных количеств. Они будут резвиться вокруг капусты, а сами хозяева встанут перед выбором: либо перестрелять кроликов, либо забыть об этом овоще» Если идеи подобного гуманизма овладеют миром, то, очевидно, когда- нибудь наступит время, когда люди будут тратить свою энергию на разведение садов и огородов для выращивания кроликов. При этом еще останутся совы, ястребы, лисы и другие твари» (Синклер, 1999)."


Вы, простите, вообще - буддист? Что-то я начинаю сомневаться.

----------


## Gaza

> А он говорит, что если ешь мясо пребывая в отвлечении, то лучше - не ешь


 Я не силён в дзогченской терминологии . Что значит в "отвлечении"? То есть если ты присутствуешь "здесь и сейчас" то можно? А убить животное в "неотвлечении" можно?
   Аня тогда мне странно почему Вы вегетарианка если Ваш учитель фактически благословляет Вас есть мясо?

----------


## Alex-M

> ...рассказы о том как жесток мир дикой природы.


"Homo sapiens действительно не хищное существо, но и не растительноядное. Подразделять живые организмы только на две группы – растительноядные и хищные, могут только далекие от биологии люди. Homo sapiens – это существо, для которого характерно смешанное питание, как растительной, так и животной пищей. Зубы. Если *здоровый взрослый человек* подойдет к зеркалу и рассмотрит свои зубы, то он обнаружит у себя *на верхней и нижней челюстях две пары остроконечных зубов – клыки*. Они практически бесполезны при питании овощами, фруктами, семенами, орехами. Бесполезны они для самообороны и нападения – у человека для этого слишком плоское лицо и маленький рот. Главное *предназначение этих зубов* – образовывать *надежный захват куска эластичного, вязкого вещества, – мяса*, чтобы оторвать его от большого куска, зажатого в руках, или от туши. Второе назначение клыков – умерщвление некрупных животных путем прокусывания черепа или позвоночника. Может быть, вегетарианцам есть смысл сходить к стоматологу и попросить его исправить досадную ошибку природы – спилить клыки до уровня коренных зубов или резцов?"

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня тогда мне странно почему Вы вегетарианка если Ваш учитель фактически благословляет Вас есть мясо?


В смысле "мой учитель"? Котрый из..? ННР сказал "лучше не есть, если не можешь..."; Кармапа сказал: "Не есть!"
И НИ ОДИН не говорит: "Есть мясо необходимо!"

----------


## Alex-M

> Мне казалось, что спор исчерпан, точки поставлены...


"Часто книги и статьи по вегетарианству просто кишат иррациональными рассуждениями. Особенно впечатляет то, что рассуждения о биополях, космических энергиях, астралах и т.д. чередуются с такими терминами, как аминокислоты, витамины, энзимы, хлорофилл, вибрация. Это помогает идеологам вегетарианства оказывать влияние на некоторых некомпетентных людей, не знающих основ физиологии и биохимии, но согласных компенсировать нехватку знаний мистикой. С такими убежденными приверженцами вегетарианства довольно легко спорить, так как среди подобных «желудочно-кишечных» мистиков мнений столько же, сколько людей. В ответ на уверенное утверждение, что употребление в пищу мяса вредно для биополя, можно так же уверенно ответить, что совсем наоборот, для этого самого биополя мясо очень даже полезно и необходимо. При этом можно сослаться на *«Аюрведу» (древнеиндийский медицинский канон)* или на *«Грихъясутры» (древнеиндийские наставления по ведению домашнего хозяйства)*, – эти источники *рекомендуют употребление мяса*."

----------


## Gaza

Аня, я имею в виду ННР, конечно. Вот эта фраза 



> А он говорит, что если ешь мясо пребывая в отвлечении, то лучше - не ешь


 как-то непонятна.

----------


## Gaza

Модератор, может обратите внимание на Alex-M.
 По-моему он просто придуривается - ему наверное кажется, что это весело.

----------


## Аньезка

> Аня, я имею в виду ННР, конечно. ВОт эта фраза 
> 
>  как-то непонятна.


ННР на одной из последних трансляций сказал так: "Если ты ешь для себя, получая удовольствие, то лучше быть вегетарианцем, т.к. так будет проявляться твое сострадание". "Если ешь мясо - делай это в присутствии"...и далее шло объяснение, как делать Ганапуджу. Т.е. если ты ешь мясо надо, как минимум, перед принятием пищи сделать ганапуджу. Может быть это и будет - еда в присутствии, с осознанностью... Я не знаю, мне проще - не есть, т.к. я не в присутствии - это точно.

----------


## Alex-M

> ...буддист...


 :EEK!:  ох...  :Stick Out Tongue:   ...  :Embarrassment:  

"Проблема тут в том, что буддизм не имеет четкого канона, такого как Библия или Коран. Собрание священных текстов буддистов – Палийский канон, написан через 200 лет после смерти Будды. Интересно, что в одной из частей этого канона (Брахмаджала-сутта), отвечая на вопрос, за что люди воздают ему честь, Будда говорит: «Отшельник Готама не принимает необработанного хлеба. Отшельник Готама не принимает необработанного мяса» (Пименов, 1998). Из этого высказывания можно заключить, что отшельник Готама (Гаутама) принимал обработанные хлеб и мясо. Ф.Капло в своей книге «Буддизм и вегетарианство» пытается доказать следующее: Палийский канон многократно редактировался, и поэтому главы о запрете на употребление мяса исчезли. Капло ссылается на известных буддологов (Вальдшмидт, Ольденбург, Дэвидс и др.), которые полагали, что канон претерпел некоторые изменения (Капло, 2001). Однако, то, что вышеупомянутые исследователи признавали существование изменений, еще не означает того, что первоначальный текст содержал запрет на употребление в пищу мяса. Современные монахи-буддисты на самом деле ограничивают себя в пище, но это не самоцель. К.Эррикер в своей книге «Буддизм» приводит следующее рассуждение тибетского ламы: *«Позволительно ли есть мясо?»* – спросил я у *святейшего ученого тибетского ламы*. «Да, конечно, хотя, если вы практикуете медитацию, направленную на выработку сострадания, то это, возможно, помешает вам». «Правда ли, что тот, кто ест мясо, несет ответственность за убийство?» Святой человек посмотрел на меня с удивлением и терпеливо объяснил мне основные буддистские истины, которые я должен был усвоить уже несколько жизней назад: «Конечно, нет… Тот, кто ест мясо, во-первых, имеет намерение, а может не иметь намерения утолить голод при помощи мяса. *Мясо – это, фактически, пища. И у нашего мясоеда, нашего гурмана, вы не обнаружите намерения убивать*» (Эррикер, 1998). Вот что говорит в этой же книге монах-буддист об употреблении мяса: «В соответствии с Винайей, монах не должен есть мясо. Но большинство тибетских монахов едят мясо, я подпал под их влияние и тоже ем мясо. Вначале, когда я только принял монашеский обет и жил в монастыре в Непале, большую часть времени я проводил в изучении священных книг и в медитации, поэтому не ел мяса. У нас был обычай утром рано вставать и вечером рано ложиться, а вегетарианская диета способствовала тому, что сон делался более легким, разум же – более ясным, что и требовалось для медитации. Но когда я начал путешествовать и вести обычный образ жизни – начал работать, – вдруг понял, что по ночам страдаю от голода и не чувствую в себе достаточно сил. *Вот так я начал есть мясо*» (цит. по: Эррикер, 1998)."

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Я не знаю, мне проще - не есть, т.к. я не в присутствии - это точно.


респект и уважуха

----------


## Alex-M

> респект и уважуха


"

Люди говорят: "Сколько бы Саваки ни говорил, это нисколько не воодушевляет меня!". Это само собой разумеется. Я и сам не воодушевлён. Учение Будды пытается заманить нас на место, на котором нет "ничего особенного". 

    Некоторые говорят: "Когда я слышу Саваки, моя вера охлаждается". Я скоро совсем добью их веру! Такая вера не больше чем суеверие. Другие говорят: "Речи Саваки не вселяют в меня веру". Не вселяют суеверие, только и всего. 

    Нет ничего более смешного, чем старые бабушки, ищущие "воодушевление". Для них всё воодушевляюще, хотя оно и ни на что не годно. "Воодушевление" - это причина всех ошибок: разве мы тогда не делаем себя критерием "воодушевления"? Мы полагаемся на Будду в надежде на лакомый кусочек. 

    Какую бы сутру ты не читал, везде говорится о том, что ты должен полностью отдавать себя пути: почему же все считают, что религия означает просить Будду о здоровье или прибыли? 

    Сколько бы ты ни помышлял хорошего о том, что ты делаешь - всё, что делает человек - плохо. Если ты чего-нибудь подаришь, то думаешь потом день за днём: "Я ему это подарил!". Если ты практикуешь, то говоришь: "Я практикую, я практикую!". Означает ли это, что мы лучше должны делать плохое? Нет, если мы делаем хорошее - это плохо, а если мы делаем плохое, то это ещё хуже. 

    "Берегись делать хорошее!" Тот, кто делает хорошее, думает, что он сделал хорошее, поэтому он хуже, чем тот, кто делает плохое. Поверь мне, сладок тот, кто делает плохое, потому что внутри он весь становится малюсеньким-малюсеньким. 
    "Означает ли это, что я должен делать плохое?" 
    "Оставь даже хорошее, а уж плохое и подавно!" (перефразировка Синрана, основателя буддизма Дзёдо-Син). 

    Если ты делаешь хорошее, то сразу начинаешь беситься из-за плохого, которое вдруг замечаешь в других. Если ты делаешь плохое, то сидишь спокойно, потому что у тебя самого задница в грязи. Люди начинают считать не только, когда речь идёт о деньгах. Всегда и везде они пытаются подороже продать и подешевле купить. Это происходит потому, что их тело и ум ещё не отпали. Только когда тело и ум отпадают, эти расчёты не играют больше никакой роли. Отпадший тело-ум безразмерен и безграничен. 

    Когда кто-нибудь завернёт какую-нибудь крутую фразу, я говорю: "Там готовится рисовая каша!". Этим я имею в виду, что с полным животом легко толкать большие речи. 

    Ссора, секс, жадность и ложь - одним словом: человек. 

    Ты ошибаешься, потому что ты думаешь обо всём как человек из мяса. 

    "Луг зелен, цветы красны" - Учение Будды - это само собой разумеющееся. Но люди сыплют на него кучу лишнего: хорошее, плохое, полезное, бесполезное и так далее. 

    Вместо того чтобы просто сидеть дзадзэн, люди пытаются внести туда какую-нибудь мелодию. Так они поют свои буддистские хвалебные песни и чувствуют себя при этом как-то воодушевлённо. 

    Прежде чем мы оглянёмся, мы упадём обратно в человеческое счастье и несчастье, любовь и ненависть, добро и зло. 

    "Делай хорошее, оставь плохое". В этом никто не сомневается, но разве точно известно, что плохо, а что хорошо? Хорошее и плохое идут рука об руку. 

    Дзадзэн находится по ту сторону от добра и зла. Здесь речь идёт не о морали. Дзадзэн там, где конец коммунизма и капитализма. 

    Если бы что-то вроде пустоты или ничто "существовало", это была бы не пустота и не ничто. "Познать пустоту" означает, что там нет даже пустоты, которую можно было бы познать. 

    Пока ты не болен, ты не вспоминаешь о своём теле. И я забыл свои ноги, пока они были ещё здоровы, всё равно шёл я или бежал. В последнее время они кажутся мне такими важными, потому что они больны. Кто здоров, работает, не осознавая своё здоровье. Тебе мешают твои недостатки. Когда ни одна мысль не появляется, это ничего особенного. 

    Буддизм должен учить освобождению, которое не имеет никакого отношения к словам и договорам. Это только то, что рассказывают друг другу Будда и Будда. Если обе стороны не поняли этого с самого начала, то этого не понять никогда. 

"

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Alex-M

многабукв, ни одной от тебя

----------


## Gaza

Что-то кажется мне, что такими туманными формулировками ННР фактически разрешает мясо. Потому и возникает такой бесконечный спор по такому простому вопросу.

Это напоминает мне ситуацию с кораном. У меня много друзей мусульман. Там говорят такая формулировка что ты можешь лгать если есть угроза жизни или имуществу(!). Не могу этого понять. Это фактически отсутствие запрета на ложь. Мне ближе жесткие недвусмысленные христианские формулировки: ты не можешь лгать НИКОГДА И НЕ ПРИ КАКИХ ОБСТАЯТЕЛЬСТВАХ. 
 Другое дело, что реально без лжи ни один человек обойтись не может. Но всё равно формулировка должна быть простой и жёсткой чтобы человек знал что он делает и не впадал в самобман. Он и так живёт в самообмане не стоит ему помогать в этом. 
Слова о том что истина лежит посередине придумали недалёкие и трусливые люди. По своей недолёкости наверное думали что так всем будет легче и спокойней. Неужели полумеры куда-нибудь могут привести?

----------


## Калдэн

> Слова о том что истина лежит посередине придумали недалёкие и трусливые люди. По своей недолёкости наверное думали что так всем будет легче и спокойней. Неужели полумеры куда-нибудь могут привести?


 Далёкому и храброму !
 - А куда может привести радикализм ? И как же срединный путь ?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Что-то кажется мне, что такими туманными формулировками ННР фактически разрешает мясо.


Просто Аня выбрала формулировку, позволяющую не есть мясо.  :Smilie:  Оттого она так туманна. Ринпоче сам ест мясо и другим не запрещает. Цитат в своё время (в аналогичных темах) было валом.

----------


## Alex-M

> ...многабукв, ни одной от тебя...


 :Smilie:  Слова - чудеснейшие из чудесных...

----------


## Tiop

> недвусмысленные христианские формулировки: ты не можешь лгать НИКОГДА И НЕ ПРИ КАКИХ ОБСТАЯТЕЛЬСТВАХ.


Gaza, а где такие формулировки в христианстве?

----------


## ullu

В буддизме нет запретов. В конце концов буддизм это практика личного освобождения, а не строительство светлого будущего.
Зачем вам запрет, если совершая неблагие действия вы вредите только себе?

Ну и ещё вот мне хочется узнать, вот предположим есть живые существа. для которых все что хорошо для людей дляних это просто невыносимо отвратительно. Они может страшно страдают когда человек не врет, не убивает и так далее.
Вы кого выберете - свои моральные принципы или счастье этого живого существа?

----------


## Gaza

> Ринпоче сам ест мясо и другим не запрещает. Цитат в своё время (в аналогичных темах) было валом.


Я не знал. Тогда вообще говорить не о чем. Тут половина участников дзогченцы - у них есть живой пример.

----------


## Gaza

> В буддизме нет запретов


Запретов нет наверное только в анархизме, а в любой религии они есть и очень похожи и просты.




> Зачем вам запрет, если совершая неблагие действия вы вредите только себе


.

 Чтобы я мог отличить благое от неблагого.
Если я буду сам решать то я сочту, что иногда можно и соврать, например во благо чьё-то - почему нет?
 Или вот когда я был помоложе меня особенно раздражал запрет на внебрачные половые контакты. Я не мог понять если мне нравится женщина и я ей нравлюсь почему бы нам не вступить в этот контакт без всяких формальностей и оглядок на свой статус. Особенно если мы оба неженаты. Вроде бы плохо никому не будет.

Я и сейчас не очень эти запреты понимаю. Но я чувсвую что в них есть какая-то важная, но пока недоступная мне правда и отдаю себе отчёт что не понимаю всего лишь в силу своего скудоумия.

----------


## Gaza

> Gaza, а где такие формулировки в христианстве?


 Это что новость для Вас? На моисеевых скрижалях ещё начертаны.

----------


## Gaza

> И как же срединный путь ?


Думаю название срединный путь - это неудачная метафора. Не кидайтесь камнями. 
 Буддизм призывает нас отказаться от всех желаний и привязанностей. О какой середине здесь может идти речь? 
 Бодхидхарма просидел девять лет перед стеной, его ученик отрезал себе руку только чтоб его пустили в монастырь. Банкей, кажется, сидел так долго и неподвижно, что пролежни начались. Да вы лучше и больше меня примеров крайней самоотверженности Учителей приведёте. А кто хочет быть посередине так там и останется и никуда не придёт.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я и сейчас не очень эти запреты понимаю. Но я чувсвую что в них есть какая-то важная, но пока недоступная мне правда и отдаю себе отчёт что не понимаю всего лишь в силу своего скудоумия.


Запреты важны именно для тех, кто на данном этапе не понимает как поступать, не создавая кармы или не создавая плохой кармы.
С практикой, такое понимание усиливается.
Поэтому, кому-то нужны запреты, а кому-то они уже не нужны.

ННР, в таком случае, часто приводит такой пример:

Допустим, имеется чашка со смертельным ядом - одному индивиду нужно запретить прикасаться к ней под страхом смертной казни, ибо только такая мотивация на него действует (иначе всё-равно выпьет  :Smilie: ).
Другому достаточно сказать, что в чашке смертельный яд и он поверит этому и поймёт.
А третий сам без чужих подсказок понимает, что в чашке яд.

----------


## Gaza

> Поэтому, кому-то нужны запреты, а кому-то они уже не нужны


 Ну-ну. Наверное есть мудрецы выше всяких запретов. Сергей, не подскажете где на них можно полюбоваться?

----------


## Грег

> Это что новость для Вас? На моисеевых скрижалях ещё начертаны.


Вообще-то, моисеевы скрижали соотносятся с Ветхим Заветом.
Христианство основывается на Новом Завете.

----------


## Калдэн

> Банкей, кажется, сидел так долго и неподвижно, что пролежни начались.


 Договаривайте же дальше , к какому выводу пришёл Банкэй.
 Так же и к чему пришел Гаутама Шакьямуни после своей аскезы ...

"Сознание будды является Нерождённым . Если вы живёте в согласии с ним , то с самого начала нет различия между соблюдением [предписаний] , ибо это всего лишь обозначения , возникающие вследствие [недостойного поведения] .Они удалены от места [пребывания] Нерождённого ."

----------


## Грег

> Ну-ну. Наверное есть мудрецы выше всяких запретов. Сергей, не подскажете где на них можно полюбоваться?


Без понятия, но попробуйте оглянуться  :Smilie: .

А вы верите в то, что вокруг только ничего не понимающие глупцы, которые нуждаются в указании каждого шага?  :Smilie: 
А как же Будды и Бодхисаттвы?

----------


## Gaza

> Христианство основывается на Новом Завете.


 Дорогой Сергей, буду вежливым, и терпеливым. :Smilie:  
 Христианство "основывается" на Библии, которая состоит из Ветхого и Нового заветов. Ветхий зовет написан до Христа но является для всех христиан священным текстом и неотъемлемой частью Библии. "Не нарушить закон пришёл я, но исполнить" Это Христос о Моисеевом законе.

----------


## Грег

> ...
>  Дорогой Сергей, буду вежливым, и терпеливым.


Ну это уж ваше личное дело - быть или не быть.  :Smilie: 
Если для  того, чтобы быть вежливым, и терпеливым вам нужно определённое усилие воли, то наверное лучше иметь какие-то запреты для взращивания вежливости, и терпения. 



> Христианство "основывается" на Библии, которая состоит из Ветхого и Нового заветов. Ветхий зовет написан до Христа но является для всех христиан священным текстом и неотъемлемой частью Библии. "Не нарушить закон пришёл я, но исполнить" Это Христос о Моисеевом законе.


Так ли уж для всех?  :Smilie: 
Спросите об этом у Дмитрия Кармапенко. Он вам и ссылочку даст на иную точку зрения.

PS. Насколько я помню, в скрижалях есть пункт о побитии камнями (и даже не один, кажись). Об исполнении этого закона говорил Христос? Именно к этому он призывал?

----------


## Калдэн

> Дорогой Сергей, буду вежливым, и терпеливым. 
>  Христианство "основывается" на Библии, которая состоит из Ветхого и Нового заветов. Ветхий зовет написан до Христа но является для всех христиан священным текстом и неотъемлемой частью Библии. "Не нарушить закон пришёл я, но исполнить" Это Христос о Моисеевом законе.


  Ну ну . "Око за око" ...( Ветхий Завет).
   Новый Завет : суть - "Заповедь даю вам новую - Да любите друг друга."

----------


## Tiop

> Это что новость для Вас? На моисеевых скрижалях ещё начертаны.


Для меня это новость. В Законах и Второзаконии очень методично прописаны правила "искупления" нарушений этих запретов (жертвами, ритуальным очищением и т.д.). Если бы дело обстояло так, как Вы говорите, то в Пятикнижии не могло быть этих важнейших разделов.

________


"9. Не произноси ложного свидетельства на ближнего твоего." (Синодальный перевод).

Это не есть запрет на ложь, насколько я могу судить.

----------


## Gaza

> Ну ну . "Око за око" ...( Ветхий Завет).
> Новый Завет : суть - "Заповедь даю вам новую - Да любите друг друга."


 Да, там есть противоречия. И внутри Ветхого и Внутри Нового заветов и между ними. Но если мы туда углубимся это будет чрезмерный офтоп.

----------


## Грег

> Да, там есть противоречия. И внутри Ветхого и Внутри Нового заветов и между ними. Но если мы туда углубимся это будет чрезмерный офтоп.


Если их считать напрямую взаимосвязанными, тогда этих противоречий будет полно.
Но если вы сами признаёте эти противоречия, то зачем тогда ссылаться на такую противоречивую взаимосвязь и приводить её как пример?

----------


## Gaza

> Если для того, чтобы быть вежливым, и терпеливым вам нужно определённое усилие воли, то наверное лучше иметь какие-то запреты для взращивания вежливости, и терпения.


 Да мне нужно много сил приложить чтобы быть вежливым с человеком который Библию не открывал, но берётся поправлять кого-то по теме.

----------


## Аньезка

> Что-то кажется мне, что такими туманными формулировками ННР фактически разрешает мясо.


А на мой взгляд, фактически запрещает.  :Smilie:  




> Ринпоче сам ест мясо и другим не запрещает.


Как говорит один наш общий знакомый: "ННР может и не человек уже..."

А про то, что в буддизме нет запретов.... А как же не заниматься любовью перед алтарем, например?  :Wink:  
И вообще не спорьте с Сергеем Ракитиным, а то тема будет похерена....

----------


## Грег

> Да мне нужно много сил приложить чтобы быть вежливым с человеком который Библию не открывал, но берётся поправлять кого-то по теме.


Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что я именно тот "человек, который Библию не открывал, но берётся поправлять кого-то по теме"? Так?  :Smilie: 
Ну пусть будет так  :Smilie: . Вы, вероятно, обо мне больше знаете, чем я сам.

----------


## Грег

> А на мой взгляд, фактически запрещает.
> ...


Это уж кому что видится...



> И вообще не спорьте с Сергеем Ракитиным, а то тема будет похерена....


Я в чём-то соврал? Кого-то обманул? Высказал ложные ничем не подтверждённые тезисы, к тому же не относящиеся к произнесённому в теме?  :Confused: 
 :Smilie:

----------


## Gaza

> Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что я именно тот "человек, который Библию не открывал, но берётся поправлять кого-то по теме"? Так?


Нет-нет, ну что Вы. Это я на совсем другого человека намекаю. Его вообще на этом форуме нет.  :Big Grin:

----------


## ullu

> Запретов нет наверное только в анархизме, а в любой религии они есть и очень похожи и просты.


В буддизме нет запретов. 
Если вы утверждаете что есть, то назовите хоть один.




> Чтобы я мог отличить благое от неблагого.


Что бы научится отличать благое от не благого нужно думать, а не соблюдать запреты.
Когда вы соблюдаете запрет вы не умеете отличать благое от не благого, вы умеет отличать разрешенное от запрещенного. 
Что бы научится отличать благое от неблагого нужно понять что такое благое и что такое неблагое и в чем их отличия. Если вы этого не знаете, то вы не умеет различать их все равно. Если вы это знаете то зачем вам заперты?




> Если я буду сам решать то я сочту, что иногда можно и соврать, например во благо чьё-то - почему нет?
>  Или вот когда я был помоложе меня особенно раздражал запрет на внебрачные половые контакты. Я не мог понять если мне нравится женщина и я ей нравлюсь почему бы нам не вступить в этот контакт без всяких формальностей и оглядок на свой статус. Особенно если мы оба неженаты. Вроде бы плохо никому не будет.


В буддизме внебрачные половые контакты не считаются неблагим поведением, если вы не спите при этом с женатой женщиной, монахиней, своей матерью, сестрой или другой женщиной, половые отношения с которой порицаются общественностью, в неподходящие дни, в неподходящих местах, например перед алтарем и не совершаете половые акты в неподходящие отверстия.
Но это не важно.

Так а что на счет счастья живых существ вы мне ответите? 
вы предпочтете их счатью свои моральные принципы или все же наоборот?

----------


## Gaza

> А про то, что в буддизме нет запретов.... А как же не заниматься любовью перед алтарем, например


 Неужели в те давние времена люди так развлекались? Всё-таки есть прогресс у человечества.  Сейчас как-то люди другие места для любви выбирают, даже не зная про запрет.

----------


## ullu

> Буддизм призывает нас отказаться от всех желаний и привязанностей. О какой середине здесь может идти речь?


Не призывает. Буддизм вообще никого никуда не призывает. Буддизм указывает на причину страданий и предлагает способы освобождения.
Дальше же человек ПО СОБСТВЕННОМУ желанию налагает на себя ограничения и в силу собственного понимания и желания. 
Если человек не соблюдет эти ограничения его НИКТО ЗА ЭТО не накажет. Потмоу что во-первых, некому и во-вторых , незачем. 
В буддзиме каждый сам себе злобный буратино.

Середина же сотстоит в том, что от желаний и привязанностей невозможно отказаться все равно. Сколько бы вы неотказывались от них они все равно продолжают возникать и так будет до тех пор, пока вы не поймете их истинную природу и не выйдете за раммки ограниченности привязанностями ижеланиями, оставив их в покое наконец уже и дав им спокойно существовать без ваших за них цепляний.

----------


## Gaza

ullu, а на убийство человеков нет запрета?

----------


## Аньезка

Обеты - форма запретов...

----------


## ullu

> Т.е. вы хотите сказать, что я именно тот "человек, который Библию не открывал, но берётся поправлять кого-то по теме"? Так? 
> Ну пусть будет так . Вы, вероятно, обо мне больше знаете, чем я сам.


раньше Сергея обвнияли в черезмерной христианизированности )))
теперь Сергея обвинили в противоположном )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) ( ржет )  :Smilie: ))

----------


## ullu

> Обеты - форма запретов...


Разьве? Кто же запрещает что-то тому, кто принимает обеты?
не сам ли человек добровольно принимает эти обеты на себя, ещё и выпрашивает их, ведь их надо просить долго.
Получается что человек приходит к другому человеку и говорит - запретите мне пожалуйста, ну пожалуйста, запретите мне... :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> ullu, а на убийство человеков нет запрета?


Запрета нет ни на что.
Кто вам что-то может запретить?

----------


## Грег

> раньше Сергея обвнияли в черезмерной христианизированности )))
> теперь Сергея обвинили в противоположном )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))) ( ржет ) ))


 :Smilie: 
Да его много в чём обвиняли (да и обвиняют, наверное...) - в христианобуддизме, интернетбуддизме, солипсизме, ракитинизме, дзогченоненавистничестве и ещё в чём-то...
Жаль, что все эпитеты не влезают ни в подпись, ни в традицию.  :Smilie: 
Людям свойственно ярлыки вешать, по типу - ЭТИ - мясоеды, а вот МЫ - вегетарианцы и т.д.
 :Smilie: 
В общем-то, это их проблема...

----------


## ullu

> А про то, что в буддизме нет запретов.... А как же не заниматься любовью перед алтарем, например?


Это не запрет. Это рекомендации по тому, как избежать неблагих перерождений. Метод для накопления заслуг. Инструкция по правильному поведению. 
Не говорится в буддизме - нельзя заниматься любовью перед алтарем. Говорится : заниматься любовью перед алтарем неблагое действие потому что оно приводит к накоплению неблагой кармы. если хочешь хорошего перерождения старайся избегать неблагих дейсвтий.
Где же запрет? В буддизме всегда выбор за самим человеком. 
Человеку объясняют ситуацию и предлагают выходы из этой ситуации. Так же объясняют последствия тех или иных его решений. Дальше человек всегда решает сам что делать, а чего не делать.

----------


## Gaza

> Что бы научится отличать благое от не благого нужно думать, а не соблюдать запреты.
> Когда вы соблюдаете запрет вы не умеете отличать благое от не благого, вы умеет отличать разрешенное от запрещенного. 
> Что бы научится отличать благое от неблагого нужно понять что такое благое и что такое неблагое и в чем их отличия. Если вы этого не знаете, то вы не умеет различать их все равно. Если вы это знаете то зачем вам заперты?


ullu, пожалуйста научите меня "думать и отличать благое от неблагого" я правда не умею. Серьёзно. Как Вы это делаете?

----------


## Аньезка

Уллу, это все вопрос терминологии.
Так мы можем сказать, что запретов нет вообще. Нигде. Например: за воровство могут посадить. Но негде не написано: запрещено воровать. Сказано: украдешь - будет такое наказание. Все равно каждый в принципе свободен сделать выбор: украсть, убить, изнасиловать и т.д. Нарушишь самаи - попадешь в ады.

----------


## Грег

> Уллу, это все вопрос терминологии.
> Так мы можем сказать, что запретов нет вообще. Нигде. Например: за воровство могут посадить. Но негде не написано: запрещено воровать. Сказано: украдешь - будет такое наказание. Все равно каждый в принципе свободен сделать выбор: украсть, убить, изнасиловать и т.д. Нарушишь самаи - попадешь в ады.


Так и делают - крадут, убивають, насилуют. И все знают, что "могут наказать", но надеются, что их это не коснётся.

----------


## Gaza

ullu, я понял, Вам очень слово "запрет" не нравится. Вам хочется заменить его словами " рекомендации по тому, как избежать неблагих перерождений". Так удобнее?

----------


## Грег

> ullu, пожалуйста научите меня "думать и отличать благое от неблагого" я правда не умею. Серьёзно. Как Вы это делаете?


Буддийская практика.
Годы и годы, а может жизни и жизни практики.

----------


## Грег

> ullu, я понял, Вам очень слово "запрет" не нравится. Вам хочется заменить его словами " рекомендации по тому, как избежать неблагих перерождений". Так удобнее?


Всё зависит от уровня понимания.
Как в примере с чашкой яда - кто-то видит запрет, кто-то рекомендацию...

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, это все вопрос терминологии.
> Так мы можем сказать, что запретов нет вообще. Нигде. Например: за воровство могут посадить. Но негде не написано: запрещено воровать. Сказано: украдешь - будет такое наказание. Все равно каждый в принципе свободен сделать выбор: украсть, убить, изнасиловать и т.д. Нарушишь самаи - попадешь в ады.


Нет, это не вопрос терминологии.
Это вопрос наличия личной отвественности за свои собственные действия и наличия понимания , что практика тебе именно нужна и что она нужна именно тебе и наличия понимания зачем ты вообще все это делаешь и почему.
Почему я не убиваю? Потому что на это запрет или потому что я не могу убить другое существо . Зачем я не убиваю, затем что бы накопить себе благую карму или затем что бы спасти живое существо?
Это две разные позиции. 

Разница между запретом и осознанным ограничением в том ещё, что когда запрет то нарушая его ты виноват перед другим, тем, кто тебе запрещал и обязан перед ним очистить это.
А когда запрета нет, то ты не перед кем ни виноват. И ты не обязан ни перед кем это очищать, если ты понял что сделал неправильно ты просто это исправляешь . Ты сам должен признать перед самим собой, что ты сделал не правильно, ты сожалеешь об этом перед самим собой и исправляешь это наедине с самим собой, а не чувствовать вину перед кем-то другим.
Кроме того посредством запретов ты можешь стать хорошим. если ты соблюдаешь запреты - ты хороший. Ведь ты делаешь так, как сказано.
А если запретов нет, то у тебя нет возможности быть хорошим посредством практики. Это только твое личное дело что ты сделал или не сделал.
Это бьет по самому больному, по желанию эго быть чем-то значимым в этом мире. Ты не можешь стать значимым за счет практики, потому что вся практика происходит внутри тебя один на один с самим собой и отчет ты даешь только самому себе об этом.
В общем если это хорошенько ковырнуть то можно очень здорово проверить свою мотивацию )

----------


## ullu

> ullu, я понял, Вам очень слово "запрет" не нравится. Вам хочется заменить его словами " рекомендации по тому, как избежать неблагих перерождений". Так удобнее?


да, так удобнее. 
Так в том сообщении и сказали - Ринпоче не рекомендует есть мясо, если у вас нет достаточной осознанности, но если она есть, то рекомендует есть мясо.

----------


## ullu

> ullu, пожалуйста научите меня "думать и отличать благое от неблагого" я правда не умею. Серьёзно. Как Вы это делаете?


Не может такого быть, что бы вы этого не умели.

----------


## Gaza

> да, так удобнее


 Конечно удобнее. Поддерживает иллюзию что вы осознаны и сами что-то там решаете.

----------


## ullu

> Конечно удобнее. Поддерживает иллюзию что вы осознаны и сами что-то там решаете.


А кто же решает за меня?

----------


## ullu

А вобще я опять стала делать безаппеляционные заявления ) Я очень извиняюсь, то что я пишу это не руководство к действию,а информация к размышлению, если кому-то захочется поразмышлять.
Я оыбчно пишу в таком стиле, не обращайте на стиль внимания, пожалуйста.
Это так, по-ходу, уточнение )

----------


## Gaza

> то что я пишу это не руководство к действию


 У-у-ф. Спасибо. Сразу полегчало как-то.

----------


## ullu

> У-у-ф. Спасибо. Сразу полегчало как-то.


так а кто же решает за меня все-таки?

----------


## Gaza

Знаю, но не скажу. 

 Вы ещё недостаточно осознаны для такой инфы. Тренеруйтесь.
 И поздно уже и офтоп.

----------


## ullu

> Знаю, но не скажу. 
>  Вы ещё недостаточно осознаны для такой инфы. Тренеруйтесь.
>  И поздно уже и офтоп.


ууууу...как все плохо то оказывается.....
ок. мне это не нужно.

----------


## Gaza

> ууууу...как все плохо то оказывается


ullu, да всё очень,очень плохо. Давайте на этой грустной ноте завершим? А то мы как-то совсе-совсем не по теме.

----------


## Gaza

> ок. мне это не нужно


 :Smilie:   :Smilie:   :Smilie:  

ullu, ну не будьте же вы такой отчаянно серьёзной.
 Что я там в самом деле могу знать и не сказать. Смешно же ей Богу.

----------


## Gaza

Спасибо Вам за беседу, буду рад как-нибудь ещё о чём-нибудь с Вами поспорить.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Разница между запретом и осознанным ограничением в том ещё, что когда запрет то нарушая его ты виноват перед другим, тем, кто тебе запрещал и обязан перед ним очистить это.


Касательно принятых самай, так оно и есть, по сути. Только слово "виноват" выкинуть.

----------


## Нандзед Дорже

> Разница между запретом и осознанным ограничением в том ещё, что когда запрет то нарушая его ты виноват перед другим, тем, кто тебе запрещал и обязан перед ним очистить это.


Обет - это запрет, наложенный на человека им самим перед свидетелями (Буддами и бодхисаттвами). Обет должен приниматься максимально осознанно, собственно, он и есть проявление осознанности. Если это не так, то он ничего не стоит, даже если тупо соблюдается.

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

Все слишком увлеклись. То мясоедов порицают, то вегетарианцев.
Действительно. успокойтесь и не парьтесь.
Вегетарианство и мясоедство личный выбор и не стоит настаивать.
Наставления Чатрала Ринпоче действительно глубоки и им по возможности необходимо следовать.
Убийство животных действительно отвратительная вещь. Но посокльку наша кармическая ситуация такова, что мы не можем в данный момент всем запретить употреблять мясо и переделать мир.То хотя бы сохраняйте благое намерение работать в этом направлении, что когда-то, в перспективе, живые существа не будут так поступать.

Я ем мясо. Но стараюсь при этом сохранять внимание в этот момент и молюсь за благое перерождение съеденных мною животных... это относиться и к животным что стали колбасой, консервами, выпечкой и т.п.
По возможности, если это зависит от Вас избегайте отнятия жизни у животных. Выкупайте и даруйте им жизнь.
Мне в молодости пришлось несколько раз самому зарезать овцу. Сейчас я не делаю этого. Однажды я видел как убивали корову и долго не мог есть говядину.
Ешьте мясо как источник поддержания жизни, но не как источник наслаждения этой съедаемой плотью. Только для поддержания жизни (вынужденно).

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Мне в молодости пришлось несколько раз самому зарезать овцу.


Дорже, а с Дхармой тогда вы не были знакомы вообще?

----------


## Gaza

> Ешьте мясо как источник поддержания жизни


 Опять двадцать пять.  Эх-эх.  Ненужно оно для поддержания жизни.  Миллион раз показано. 
 Лучше просто оставить тему без заключительных наставлений.
 Хотя когда один лама выкупает и отпускает рыбу, а другой чуть ниже по реке её ловит - чего ждать от их паствы?

----------


## Амрита

> Убийство животных действительно отвратительная вещь. Но посокльку наша кармическая ситуация такова, что мы не можем в данный момент всем запретить употреблять мясо и переделать мир.То хотя бы сохраняйте благое намерение работать в этом направлении, что когда-то, в перспективе, живые существа не будут так поступать.


Сделать мир полность счастливым мы действительно не можем. Но мы можем хотя бы не поддерживать жестокие явления и не вносить в них свою лепту. Поскольку она только добавляет им поддержки.

Если мы знаем что какую-то "пищу" получают жестоким, кровавым путём, зачем её систематически приобретать, поощряя "отвратительную вещь"?

Чтобы когда нибудь в перспективе живые существа перестали бы так поступать, надо начинать уже сейчас, хотя бы от каждого понемногу, в меру его возможностей  :Smilie:

----------


## Alex-M

> ...мы не можем в данный момент всем запретить употреблять мясо и переделать мир. То хотя бы сохраняйте благое намерение работать в этом направлении, что когда-то, в перспективе, живые существа не будут так поступать. ...


 :EEK!:  Потрясающе... 

 :Confused:   Как может быть благим намерение-иллюзия "работать" в направлении, которое невозможно? Такова суть природы - живые существа всегда будут употреблять мясо по той простой причине, что они живые.

 :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  Куды-поштО-и-наштО нагромождать иллюзии? Их и так понастроено достаточно.  Что: так легче?  Или может быть приятней тешить себя? Смешно, ей богу. Сколько можно. 

 :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
>   Как может быть благим намерение-иллюзия "работать" в направлении, которое невозможно? 
> ...


Возможно, вот так:
Шарден Таши Гьялцен. Капли сердца Дхармакаи
комментарий Лопона Тензина Намдака




> Цитата из того же текста: "Все видения происходят из самих себя и видятся собою же. Все является своим собственным отражением. Объекты не имеют никакого неотъемлемого существования. Все является "Великим Видением"; поэтому нет никакого пути помощи другим".
> 
> Вопрос: Если ты осознаешь, что все является твоим собственным видением, тогда как ты можешь помогать другим существам? Как ответить на этот вопрос?
> Ответ таков: ты можешь помогать им, поскольку они являются твоим собственным видением(*6). Существа тоже являются твоим видением. Помощь им как имеющим неотъемлемое существование невозможна.
> 
> (*6). Иногда говорится, что ты воспринимаешь лишь собственную карму. Комментарий Лопона: если ты прекращаешь помогать существам, это означает, что другие существа имеют неотъемлемое существование. Но если вы верите в это, вы не можете в действительности помогать другим. Помощь другим существам является частью вашего собственного видения в пределах Естественного Состояния Спонтанного Самовозникновения.

----------


## Alex-M

> ...Возможно вот так...


 :Big Grin:  да, да, "пустота" и всё такое... 

 :Smilie:  Вы никогда не задумывались, что чтобы понять что-то, а тем более давать оценки, а тем паче что-то менять, да менять ещё и на противоположное, то желательно рассматривать "картину" целиком и учитывать все "за" и "против"? Вы уверены, что сделали это?

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Вы уверены, что сделали это?


А я-то здесь при чём?  :Smilie:  Разве в цитате речь обо мне?

Вы спросили "как может..." - я дал вам вариант ответа. В чём проблема?

PS. Позволю себе дать совет на будущее - составляйте предложения во фразах попроще.
А то очень сложно проникать в суть сказанного - толи вы что-то перечисляете, толи просто запятых много...
Иногда по нескольку раз приходится перечитывать.
Совершенно необязательно в одном предложении говорить обо всём, что вы хотели сказать.

PPS. Я так и не понял в чём я должен быть уверен и что я сделал.

----------


## Alex-M

> А я-то здесь при чём?  Разве в цитате речь обо мне? ... Я так и не понял в чём я должен быть уверен и что я сделал.


 :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  в точку! славно повеселились!  :Big Grin:

----------


## GROM

Тем кто упрекает меня и др. в самообмане по поводу поедания мяса,дескать я поддерживаю забой животных.
Порвите свой паспорт!
Не платите налоги!
Ведь на ваши налоги,ведутся войны,убиваются люди!
Ведётся имперская политика,поддерживаются ложные взгляды,ведётся государственная дотация мясокомбинатов....и т.д и т.п.
Не пользуйтесь автомобилем,ведь из-за бензина происходят нефтяные войны!
Вполне возможно обойтись без транспорта,у нас есть ноги!
бугагага!  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

А как насчёт медицины? Не тибетской, а современной западной, где все препараты и операции сначала испытываются на животных?

Если вы делаете операцию на глазах (любую - лазерную операцию по коррекции близорукости, факоэмульсификацию при глаукоме и т.д.), знайте, что хирурги тренируются на свиных глазах, которые поставляют с мясокомбинатов. Если вы капаете в глаза капли (практически любые), знайте, что до того их закапывали кроликам породы шиншилла. В разных количествах и с разными результатами.

----------


## Аньезка

> А как насчёт медицины? Не тибетской, а современной западной, где все препараты и операции сначала испытываются на животных?
> 
> Если вы делаете лазерную операцию по коррекции близорукости, знайте, что хирурги тренируются на свиных глазах, которые поставляют с мясокомбинатов. Если вы капаете в глаза капли (практически любые), знайте, что до того их закапывали кроликам породы шиншилла. В разных количествах и с разными результатами.


Ну, и очень плохо. Надо искать другие методы.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

ОК, давайте. Хирург будет набивать руку на ваших глазах. Кто первый в очередь?

----------


## Аньезка

> ОК, давайте. Хирург будет набивать руку на ваших глазах. Кто первый в очередь?


Глаза не дам. А вот кожу могу предоставить под опыты косметики. 
Вообще, думаю, что есть такие защитники животных, что и глаза свои дадут под опыты.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Глаза не дам.


То-то! Страшно? Сколько людей пришлось бы ослепить, прежде чем выработать методику факоэмульсификации?

----------


## Аньезка

> То-то! Страшно? Сколько людей пришлось бы ослепить, прежде чем выработать методику факоэмульсификации?


И что? К чему все это? 
Люди, вы поймите, что когда вы ставите в один ряд такие вещи и поедание мяса городским человеком - это некорректно. Потому что в одном случае на кону жизнь/здоровье человека, а на другом - угода своему желудку.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет. На кону тоже здоровье человека. :Р
Я как-то прожил больше года практически без мяса. И помню, что у меня было с работоспособностью и жизненным тонусом. Очень может быть, что полезно питаться творогом, фруктами и орехами, живя на лоне природы и занимаясь медитацией.

Кроме того, извини, но в Москве для меня овощи и фрукты куда менее доступный товар, чем курятина.

----------


## Аньезка

> Нет. На кону тоже здоровье человека. :Р
> Я как-то прожил больше года практически без мяса. И помню, что у меня было с работоспособностью и жизненным тонусом. Очень может быть, что полезно питаться творогом, фруктами и орехами, живя на лоне природы и занимаясь медитацией.


Я правда удивляюсь, как я жива до сих пор, и откуда энергия бьет ключом... когда слышу такие рассказы. :-) Как Анна Большова (вегетарианка) в "Звездах на льду" пируэты выдавала... Как..(да много примеров тут можно вставить). 
Может, проблема была в том, что, живя без мяса, ты питался неправильно?




> Кроме того, извини, но в Москве для меня овощи и фрукты куда менее доступный товар, чем курятина.


Хм. Странно. На рынках вроде все доступно и по низким ценам.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Предлагаю открыть просветительскую тему: правильное вегетарианское питание. С подробным бюджетом и раскладом цен. Особенно по Москве, где все продукты питания в 2-3 раза дороже, чем на Украине. Если долларов в 100-120 уложимся, готов попробовать.  :Smilie: 

Но опять-таки временно.  :Smilie:  По опыту знаю, что мне мясо нужно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я правда удивляюсь, как я жива до сих пор, и откуда энергия бьет ключом... когда слышу такие рассказы.


А ты в зеркало посмотри. Рост, вес, конституция.
Меня раза в два больше.

----------


## Аньезка

> А ты в зеркало посмотри. Рост, вес, конституция.
> Меня раза в два больше.


Ацки ржу. :Big Grin:   Ты Пэму Бензу видел?

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Нет. А он, пардон, за счёт каких тканей большой?

----------


## Gaza

Дмитрий, я не раз писал - гречка, ячка, пшено, капуста, морковь, свекла.... всё это копейки стоит - почти даром.  Если реально будешь пробовать -  маленький совет. Я сам готовлю топлённое масло (гхи) по аюрведическому рецепту, добавляю во все каши столовую ложку - очень вкусно и питательно.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я не маленький, знаю. Пробовал сидеть на гречке и капусте. Пройденный этап жжизни.

----------


## Gaza

Вообще-то если ты пробовал и стал хуже себя чувствовать то, конечно, не нужно себя мучить. Значит не твоё. По-моему это вообще не очень важно - точно не стоит стольких споров.

 Я, например, совсем не строгий вегетарианец. Если попадаю в ресторан, в гости, в компанию ем всё что дают и водки ещё выпью грамм 200-300. :Smilie: . Но я отдаю себе отчёт в том, что дело это не благое, что это просто моя слабость и недисциплинировавнность и со временем нужно будет и от этого отказаться.

Сам никогда мясное домой не покупаю и дома не ем.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Приветствую,

Ну, как тут не писать на форум. Да уж, я вам не какой-нибудь субтильный юнош с конституцией куцой - мужчина в теле. Вот пришел домой, поел вегетарианского рассольника и блинов - вполне доволен жизнью.
Вкратце о себе - я мяса не ем с детства, прожил уже 38 лет и прекрасно себя чувствую. Супруга у меня ест мясо, но мне готовит самую разнообразную вегетарианскую еду. Список бесконечен - все, что едите вы, только без мяса.
Если же супруга путешествует, то я человек не привередливый, могу аки митек питаться плавлеными сырками и кабачковой икрой.
По поводу самой дискуссии - удивляет, как некоторые люди расставляют акценты. Никто же не идет с хоругвями на священную войну с мясоедами. Это личный выбор каждого. Я ни к кому не заглядываю в тарелку и уж тем более не одеваю мясоедам на голову их тарелку с солянкой или рагу. Просто есть вполне конкретные указующие наставления учителей - они не едят мясо, чтобы показать другим, что не надо его употреблять. Поэтому каждый может на досуге проанализировать все ли в порядке с его мотивацией - ведь как пишет тот же Шабкар - если практика лочжонга доведена до совершенства и практик живо прочувствовал, что все существа были добры по отношению к нему, как нынешние родители, питаться их плотью невозможно. И во главу угла он ставит не мясо как таковое, а существ, которых мучили и убивали ради получения мяса. В любом случае, радует что люди расширяют кругозор по данному вопросу. Например, лет пять назад я слышал повсеместно, что вегетарианство - удел практиков низших колесниц, а уж в ати-йоге без мясоедства никак не обойтись. Теперь же очевидно, что и в Ваджраяне есть достаточно великих учителей-вегетарианцев (можно ознакомиться с подробным списком на сайте www.shabkar.org).
И не стоит заниматься мифотворчеством :Smilie:  Всегда честнее сказать, что я ем мясо, потому что я его ем, чем выдумывать очередные нелепые аргументы и быть ханжой.

----------


## Норбу

Я ем мясо, потому что я считаю его вкусным и питательным.....мне нравится употреблять его в пищу!

----------


## Аньезка

Пэма Бэнза, спасибо большое за ссылку. Оказывается мой учитель... учитель, у которого я принимала Прибежище и считаю своим, - вегетарианец. А я и не знала.  :Smilie:

----------


## Yanglesho

Но уже за последние годы ученые-медики обнаружили, что существует непосредственная связь между употреблением в пищу мяса и такими болезнями, как рак, сахарный диабет, сердечно-сосудистые заболевания. Это заставило их в корне изменить свое отношение к мясной пище. Проводимые исследования неопровержимо доказали, что после алкоголизма и курения употребление в пищу мяса является главной причиной смертности. Человеческий организм не в состоянии справиться с избытком жиров и холестерина. Опрос 214 ученых в 23 странах мира показал, что все они согласны с тем, что существует зависимость между употреблением в пищу мяса и мясных продуктов, уровнем холестерина в крови и сердечно-сосудистыми заболеваниями. Избыток холестерина, откладываясь на стенках кровеносных сосудов, может стать причиной повышений кровяного давления, сердечно-сосудистой недостаточности, инсультов.
С другой стороны, ученые Миланского университета доказали, что белок растительного происхождения нормализует уровень холестерина в крови. Что касается раковых заболеваний, то согласно исследованиям последних лет, существует прямая зависимость между употреблением в пищу мяса и раком толстой кишки, молочных желез и матки.
Каковы же причины того, что люди, употребляющие в пищу мясо, склонны к этим заболеваниям? Одна из причин, по мнению биологов и диетологов, заключается в том, что пищеварительный тракт человека не приспособлен к перевариванию мяса. По своим анатомическим и физиологическим характеристикам желудочно-кишечный тракт человека имеет больше сходства с травоядными животными, чем с плотоядными. Человек (как и травоядное животное) имеет длинный кишечник, поэтому в результате переваривания мясной пищи и длительного нахождения ее в кишечнике образующиеся токсины и шлаки выводятся из организма крайне медленно. Частично они всасываются в кровь и отравляют весь организм, а частично, как накипь на чайнике, откладываются на стенках кишечника. Последнее затрудняет работу почек, способствует развитию подагры, артритов, опухолей, в том числе и рака.
Кроме того, на мясокомбинатах мясо обрабатывается нитритами и нитратами, которые придают мясу красный цвет и защищают от инфекций. Если этого не делать, то мясо через несколько минут после забоя животного вследствие процессов разложения приобретает отвратительный серо-зеленый цвет. Однако не секрет, что нитриты и нитраты в результате биохимических процессов переходят в N-нитрозосоединения, способствующие образованию раковых опухолей ("Общая онкология", под ред. Акад. Н.П. Напалкова, Л., 1989 Г.; "Профилактика рака в повседневной жизни", М.К. Левенштейн, М., 1996 г.).
Кроме того, в книге "Яды в вашем организме" американский ученый Г. Налл пишет следующее: "Убойных животных откармливают, добавляя им в корм транквилизаторы, гормоны, антибиотики и 2700 других препаратов". Уже это должно заставить людей задуматься, прежде чем купить очередной кусок мяса или ветчины.
Основываясь на результатах подобных исследований, Американская, а вслед за ней и Российская Академия Наук сообщила, что "люди могут избежать многих раковых заболеваний, исключив потребление в пищу мяса и употребляя в пищу больше фруктов, овощей и злаков".

----------


## Амрита

> Тем кто упрекает меня и др. в самообмане по поводу поедания мяса,дескать я поддерживаю забой животных.
> Порвите свой паспорт!
> Не платите налоги!
> Ведь на ваши налоги,ведутся войны,убиваются люди!
> Ведётся имперская политика,поддерживаются ложные взгляды,ведётся государственная дотация мясокомбинатов....и т.д и т.п.
> Не пользуйтесь автомобилем,ведь из-за бензина происходят нефтяные войны!
> Вполне возможно обойтись без транспорта,у нас есть ноги!
> бугагага!


Давайте не будем лукавить. В оплате налогов нет прямой поддержки какого-то конкретного явления. На налоги ещё школы и больницы строят.
Автомобили также напрямую не связаны с убийством.

А когда из своего кармана спонсируешь конкретно производство мяса...

Ну мы же не станем поддерживать что-то, что связано, например, с причинением страданий голодающим детям Африки. Кушать хлеб, испеченный из зерна, отобранного у них.

GROM, а кто конкретно вас в чём-то упрекал? Назовите имя этого нечестивца. Или хотя бы ник  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

> Давайте не будем лукавить. В оплате налогов нет прямой поддержки какого-то конкретного явления. На налоги ещё школы и больницы строят.
> Автомобили также напрямую не связаны с убийством.
> 
> А когда из своего кармана спонсируешь конкретно производство мяса...
> 
> Ну мы же не станем поддерживать что-то, что связано, например, с причинением страданий голодающим детям Африки. Кушать хлеб, испеченный из зерна, отобранного у них.
> 
> GROM, а кто конкретно вас в чём-то упрекал? Назовите имя этого нечестивца. Или хотя бы ник


Вот и я про то,давайте не будем лукавить.
Автомобиль заправляется бензиной,бензина нефть однако...нефть причина современных войн.
То что бензин течёт из колонки,вовсе не означат что он оттуда и берётся.

А вот станем или не станем есть хлеб отобранный  у детей Африки...а откуда мы знаем ,что у нас за хлеб?
Кстати покупая хлеб и вега-продукты вы поддерживаете криминал который получает свою долю от торговли,а они знаете ли тоже убивают.
Нет прямой связи?
Так и у пельменей нет прямой связи с убийством животных,они же в магазине.
Говорите на налоги больницы строят!?
Так и на деньги вырученные от продажи мяса утепляют (иногда )фермы и лечат живых скотинушек от всякой хвори.
Действительно если не лукавить,святость улетучивается сама собой.
Поразмыслите(глубоко) ,действительно ли много пользы вы приносите умершей корове,если не едите то что осталось от нее.

псы:ник искать мне в лом..ищите сами кто там меня упрекал,были такие ..

----------


## GROM

Кстати,ещё одно немаловажное наблюдение:
Иногда товарищи мясоеды предлагают-угощают например рыбой которую сами выловили.Я отказываюсь .
Они удивлены;"-как мол так?Ты же ешь мясо!"
Далее как правило следует очень полезный разговор о том,что такое убийство,и что такое просто мясо...Люди получают ещё один шанс поговорить о карме,хотя совсем не собирались этого делать.
Ничего особенного ,скажете вы!Нет!Есть очень большая польза,рыбаки перестают получать удовольствие от процесса,их гложет сомнение.
Некотрые и вовсе сокращают свои рыбалки.Зачем им рисковать,когда рыбу можно купить  в магазине.
Далее цепочка положительных размышлений у людей продолжается...
Так что пользы куда больше,нежели просто не есть мясо.
Когда то я месяцев 8 или более не ел мясо.Друзья говорили; -"А ,вегетарианец,понятно.!" И улыбались ,иногда добавляя "харе кришна",на этом всё и заканчивалось.

----------


## Амрита

> Вот и я про то,давайте не будем лукавить.
> Автомобиль заправляется бензиной,бензина нефть однако...нефть причина современных войн.
> То что бензин течёт из колонки,вовсе не означат что он оттуда и берётся.
> 
> А вот станем или не станем есть хлеб отобранный  у детей Африки...а откуда мы знаем ,что у нас за хлеб?
> Кстати покупая хлеб и вега-продукты вы поддерживаете криминал который получает свою долю от торговли,а они знаете ли тоже убивают.
> Нет прямой связи?
> Так и у пельменей нет прямой связи с убийством животных,они же в магазине.
> Говорите на налоги больницы строят!?
> ...


В перечисленных вами примерах я не вижу прямой связи с убийством. Может я тупая... Но поддерживать войны с помощью автомобилей это очень мудреная цепочка. А уж про вег продукты и криминал... Так можно с чем угодно соединить. Мясо - это убийство. Здесь нет ничего притянутого за уши. Где бы это мясо ни находилось, в магазине, на рынке. Если вы этой прямой связи видеть не хотите, то в общем-то у меня нет намерения кого-то конкретного переубеждать.
Про святость я не поняла, ну да не важно.




> Поразмыслите(глубоко) ,действительно ли много пользы вы приносите умершей корове,если не едите то что осталось от нее.


Пользы? тут хотя бы не вредить. И не приобщаться к этому явлению, не добавлять от себя и не укреплять его своим голосом в пользу мяса. Поскольку каждый голос имеет значение. Это как в голосовании. Кажется мой голос ни на что не повлияет. Но из голосов каждого складывается перевес в ту или иную сторону.




> А вот станем или не станем есть хлеб отобранный у детей Африки...а откуда мы знаем ,что у нас за хлеб?


Мы не знаем. А если б знали? Разве стали бы именно его покупать? 
Про мясо вроде как всё известно. Откуда берётся.




> рыбаки перестают получать удовольствие от процесса,их гложет сомнение.
> Некотрые и вовсе сокращают свои рыбалки.Зачем им рисковать,когда рыбу можно купить в магазине.
> Далее цепочка положительных размышлений у людей продолжается...
> Так что пользы куда больше,нежели просто не есть мясо.


Важно всё: и ваша стратегия с рыбаками и личный отказ от мяса. Иначе Кьябдже Чатрал Ринпоче к пустому бы не призывал.

----------


## Won Soeng

Амрита, в жизни все действительно связано и сплетено куда теснее, чем хотелось бы. Думать: "я не ем мясо, это благая заслуга достаточна для того, чтобы не замечать как существование моего тела и моего ума связано со страданиями бесчисленного множества живых существ" - это заблуждение.
К чему заслоняться от страданий, придумывая ложное убежище? Принятие убежища в Будде, Дхарме и Сангхе - это буддизм, а вовсе не принятие убежища в вегетарианстве. 
Почему Вы просто отметаете то, что даже нажатия пальцами на клавиатуру явлюятся следствием страданий множества живых существ? 
Почему-то часто делают легкий вывод - поедание мяса это причина страданий живых существ, совершенно отметая более глубокое понимание закона кармы: поедание мяса это следствие страданий живых существ. 
Тот мир, который обнаруживается существующим, есть круговорот непрерывных страданий живых существ, и новые страдания являются результатом прежних страданий значительно больше, чем результатом отдельных выдернутых действий, вызванных этими же прежними страданиями. Пытаясь выкорчевать явление следует обратить внимание на причину. Иначе это будет все равно, что пытаться убежать от собственной тени.

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Я вот что подумал: чем так мучится веджам с практикой аннутары\маха\ану, не проще ли объединиться в центр и бухнуться в ноги на ближайшем семинаре к авторитетному Наставнику, попросить ванги *крийя-йоги*? Вот вам сразу будет и ведж, и ежедневное омовение. Одним словом все, что ваша душа страждет! Это проще, чем изобретать вегетарианские ганапуджи, термины в стиле most-time-vedg, заниматься подлогами и все такое.
> 
> P.S. www.shabkar.org - фейк.


Приветствую, а можно полюбопытствовать, а ганапужда с изысканном филе и отборным бургундским в продвинутом случае и докторской колбасой и пивом "Балтика" в непродвинутом - не чье-то изобретение? Это реальная ганачакра с подношением пяти видов мяса и пяти нектаров, где на объекты пяти самай принятия не смотрят, как на чистое и на нечистое? 
И поводу fake - если сказал А, говори Б. В чем там подлог или фальшивка?

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

> Кстати,ещё одно немаловажное наблюдение:
> Иногда товарищи мясоеды предлагают-угощают например рыбой которую сами выловили.Я отказываюсь .
> Они удивлены;"-как мол так?Ты же ешь мясо!"
> Далее как правило следует очень полезный разговор о том,что такое убийство,и что такое просто мясо...Люди получают ещё один шанс поговорить о карме,хотя совсем не собирались этого делать.
> Ничего особенного ,скажете вы!Нет!Есть очень большая польза,рыбаки перестают получать удовольствие от процесса,их гложет сомнение.
> Некотрые и вовсе сокращают свои рыбалки.Зачем им рисковать,когда рыбу можно купить  в магазине.
> Далее цепочка положительных размышлений у людей продолжается...
> Так что пользы куда больше,нежели просто не есть мясо.
> Когда то я месяцев 8 или более не ел мясо.Друзья говорили; -"А ,вегетарианец,понятно.!" И улыбались ,иногда добавляя "харе кришна",на этом всё и заканчивалось.


Приветствую,
Среди нас - просто мастер упаи. Представляю, что будет с беспечными рыбаками, когда ты сможешь оживить невинно убиенных рыбок!

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Че за мода пошла тыкать друг другу несовершенством реализации тантрических методов? Чуть что - а у тебя ведж пуджа, а у тебя, а у тебя пятого мяса нет  :Smilie: ))

Че-то веет от этого всего неблагими последствиями зело

----------


## Тала

Люди, не теряйте в поисках Дхармы своего Сердца.

----------


## andykh

> А как насчёт медицины? Не тибетской, а современной западной, где все препараты и операции сначала испытываются на животных?
> 
> Если вы делаете операцию на глазах (любую - лазерную операцию по коррекции близорукости, факоэмульсификацию при глаукоме и т.д.), знайте, что хирурги тренируются на свиных глазах, которые поставляют с мясокомбинатов. Если вы капаете в глаза капли (практически любые), знайте, что до того их закапывали кроликам породы шиншилла. В разных количествах и с разными результатами.


Дмитрий, вы не понимаете  :Smilie:  Вегетерианцам не нужна медицина, они питаются единственно правильным образом и поэтому никогда не болеют.

----------


## Ондрий

> Зачем им рисковать,когда рыбу можно купить  в магазине.


напоминает аналогию со скупкой краденного - быстро/удобно/безопасно, а главное не сам фомкой орудовал

----------


## Амрита

> Амрита, в жизни все действительно связано и сплетено куда теснее, чем хотелось бы. Думать: "я не ем мясо, это благая заслуга достаточна для того, чтобы не замечать как существование моего тела и моего ума связано со страданиями бесчисленного множества живых существ" - это заблуждение.


А это благая заслуга? Вот не знала  :Smilie:   Если моя жизнь доставляет какие-то страдания другим существам, которые я не могу контролировать, значит можно и осознанно добавлять им страданий? 




> Тот мир, который обнаруживается существующим, есть круговорот непрерывных страданий живых существ, и новые страдания являются результатом прежних страданий значительно больше, чем результатом отдельных выдернутых действий, вызванных этими же прежними страданиями.


Да, наше равнодушие и жестокость к другим существам, тоже запускает этот механизм и продолжают замкнутый круговорот страданий. 
Когда люди в беде мы стараемся им помочь. Когда речь заходит о животных - то сразу вспоминают, что "всё есть страдание и все страдают". 
Никто бы не стал говорить про узников концлагерей - это их карма, любые попытки вызволить их оттуда это отдельно выдернутые действия, без учёта глубинной причины. С такой философией легко можно съехать к пофигизму.

----------


## Gaza

PampKin Head, а откуда столько кипучей злобы против вегетарианцев, не понимаю. Какие-то жалкие и нелепые обвинения то ли  в подлоге то ли в поджоге. Следующим, похоже будет обвинение в растлении малолетних. Вегетарианцы ведут себя на форуме предельно корректно и и мягко (кроме меня разве что) - зачем так злиться и стулья ломать? Какую-то смешную информацию против вегетарианцев на разных сайтах собирать? Как-то странно это. Обычно человек жуёт своё мясо в удовольствие и над замороченными вегетерианцами добродушно посмеивается - и правильно делает. А у Вас какая-то суета непонятная.

----------


## GROM

> Приветствую,
> Среди нас - просто мастер упаи. Представляю, что будет с беспечными рыбаками, когда ты сможешь оживить невинно убиенных рыбок!


Отвечу как мастер упаи  :Big Grin:  
Внемли,О Махасаттва!
Невинно убиенных не бывает!
Это у христиан и др. есть невинные и винные.
Ежели меня грохнули,видимо я как то связан с подобным отношением к убийцам.

А ваще рыбаки с пониманием относятся ко всему.
Прошлым летом находясь на велопрогулке с другом,мы располагали некотрым количеством денег и веры.
Катались вдоль водохранилищ.
Увидали как на крючке засверкала  рыбка,и решили выкупить.
Выкупили всех(штук 8,правда одна была дохлой),и прямо при рыбаке их обратно в воду выпустили.
Рыбак выглядел так,как будто это с ним каждый день происходит.  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

> напоминает аналогию со скупкой краденного - быстро/удобно/безопасно, а главное не сам фомкой орудовал


Таких аналогий можно найти очень много.
Кто то вместо нас стреляет,убивает,поджигает и т.д.
А мы скромно пользуемся плодами чужой испорченной кармы.
Но Будда сказал,что все существа пожинают результаты своих поступков,никто не испытывает последствий от действий им не совершённых.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Я счастлив тем, как сложилось все,
Даже тем, что было не так.
Даже тем, что ветер в моей голове,
И в храме моем бардак.
Я просто пытался растить свой сад
И не портить прекрасный вид;
И начальник заставы поймет меня,
*И беспечный рыбак простит.*
(БГ)
 :Smilie: 
Дело было лет 7 назад. Мой товарищ по церковному хору, по совместительству скрипач из оркестра харьковской оперы, собрался на рыбалку и довольно мне об этом сообщил. Я посетовал, что он ради развлечения собирается убивать бедных рыбок. "Ты чё, какое развлечение? - ответил Владик. - Это выживалово, а не развлечение. И вообще, как там у БГ: "И начальник заставы поймёт меня, и беспечный рыбак простит!"

Встречаемся через неделю на хорах. Владик мрачный как ночь, с перевязанной правой рукой. После моего "просветлённого" напутствия человек, не успев поймать ни одной рыбины, упал на скользком берегу и сломал правую руку. Месяц или сколько там в гипсе, в опере пришлось взять больничный. С той поры я очень осторожно веду воспитательные беседы.

ЗЫ. Великий учитель Исус Христос не был вегетарианцем. Вот.  :Smilie:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Какую-то смешную информацию против вегетарианцев на разных сайтах собирать?


Не смешно, особенно когда Вы перечисляете, какой букет болезней нас ожидает. Пампкин привёл интересную ссылку, стоит почитать.
А Вы считаете, что вы не смешны со своими обличениями и грозными посулами?

----------


## Ондрий

> Таких аналогий можно найти очень много.
> Кто то вместо нас стреляет,убивает,поджигает и т.д.
> А мы скромно пользуемся плодами чужой испорченной кармы.


не все так просто... кушать/не кушать мясо - это фактор личной практики ахимсы, а не косение от армии, где "нас защищают". Разные вещи - тут есть свобода воли делать или не делать самому, т.е участвовать или не участвовать...

сам я ем мясо. но вегетов уважаю.

----------


## Gaza

> А Вы считаете, что вы не смешны со своими обличениями и грозными посулами?


Где? Ссылку пожалуйста.

----------


## GROM

> не все так просто... кушать/не кушать мясо - это фактор личной практики ахимсы, а не косение от армии, где "нас защищают". Разные вещи - тут есть свобода воли делать или не делать самому, т.е участвовать или не участвовать...
> 
> сам я ем мясо. но вегетов уважаю.


дык а хто не уважает?  :Smilie:  
и я тоже уважаю!
Но когда вег начинает размахивать своим вегетарианством как великим жезлом спасения,приходится немножечко заземлять.
ахимса-непричинение вреда,тут так и не доказали в чём причинение вреда от употребления мяса  :Wink:

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Но уже за последние годы ученые-медики обнаружили, что существует непосредственная связь между употреблением в пищу мяса и такими болезнями, как рак, сахарный диабет, сердечно-сосудистые заболевания. Это заставило их в корне изменить свое отношение к мясной пище.


Вот Вам ссылка. А другие учёные пишут совсем другие вещи.

----------


## Gaza

Дмитрий зачем мне ссылки? У меня резоны очень простые.  Авторитетные для меня авторы не рекомедуют мясо. Я попробовал отказаться - это вышло очень легко и гармонично. И почувствовал себя намного лучше. Вот и всё. У какого-то другого может быть по-другому.

----------


## Gaza

В разных постах про разные ссылки говорю. Боюсь запутаю  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> ахимса-непричинение вреда,тут так и не доказали в чём причинение вреда от употребления мяса


в соучастии "в скупке краденного"... по аналогии тобишь...

вот если бы мясоеды поедали имнно ТРУПЫ животных, умерших "самостоятельно" (старость/болезни), - другой разговор.. дело то не в мясе как объекте, а в убийстве.

----------


## Gaza

Ну это врачи пугают - у них работа такая.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

По-моему не смешно уже. Формирование спроса - и есть причинение вреда. Опосредованное.

Зато кармическая связь с убитым животным - непосредственная. Готовы? Вперёд  :Smilie: 

"вегам" хватает пудж

про махасидхов вообще речи нет  :Smilie:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Не будем наступать дважды на одни и те же грабли.
Конечно, ганачакра и ганапужда - разные вещи. В любом случае, по моему мнению, то, что мы называем ганапуджой весьма далеко от истинного значения этого слова, независимо от того присутствует там колбаса и пиво или нет.
Далее, пожалуйста, не надо меня никуда записывать. Личная практика - дело сугубо индивидуальное. Что дает тебе право постоянно мне советовать практиковать крия-йогу, сделать нёндро и т.п. Ты разве знаешь, что я практикую? Или считаешь себя самого большим авторитетом в области Тантры?
Чатрал Ринпоче и Друбванг Ринпоче - величайшие йогины Дзогчена. И Джигмэ Лингпа, и Патрул Ринпоче, и Шабкар Ринпоче тоже были йогинами Дзогчена. Так что, кто из нас передергивает?
По поводу сайта - каждый видит, что он хочет видеть. Больше нечего сказать.
Давайте уж закругляться, сколько можно? Я откликнулся на сообщение, только потому что меня упомянули в треде. Тебя не упомянули, но не откликнуться ты не мог.
Все равно у каждого из нас найдутся еще тысячи и тысячи аргументов и самооправданий. И благодарные слушатели даже поблагодарят нас за эти сообщения.

----------


## Ондрий

> PampKin Head, а откуда столько кипучей злобы против вегетарианцев, не понимаю.


если бы мне каждый день готовили морковные котлеты, я б не так ругался  :Wink:

----------


## andykh

http://www.korrespondent.net/main/183542/

"....
Секретный рецепт аптекаря из Атланты Джона Пембертона, по словам собеседника агентства, включает: сахар (%10,58 W/V), фосфорную кислоту (0:544 G/ L), кофеин (150 MG/L), карамель (%0,11), двуокись углерода (7,5 G/l) и экстракт Coca-Cola (%0,015 W/V).

"Ранее в прессе появлялась информация о составе напитка, однако она не была столь подробной и не содержала точных сведений об экстракте. Сообщалось, в частности, о том, что в Coca-Cola присутствуют экстракт разных листьев, корней дерева мимозы и ароматические добавки", - продолжил Карабулут.

"Между тем по результатам проведенного нами исследования было установлено, что этот экстракт является натуральным красителем "кармин" или пищевой добавкой "кошениль", добываемой из кошенильных червецов. В пищевой промышленности он также известен как карминовая кислота, которой присвоен международный индекс Е-120", - сказал собеседник, не уточнив, какое именно исследование было проведено.

Как известно, сырье изготовленное из кошенильных червецов является не кошерным продуктом.

"В турецких законах нет запрета на использование натуральных красителей для производства прохладительных напитков", - отметил Карабулут. В то же время он добавил, что некоторые религии считают грешным употребление в пищу насекомых, а также напитков, содержащих экстракты из них..."

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Пампкин, всего еще один тебе совет.
Выходи из виртуала, живи реальной жизнью.
5000 сообщений до добра не доведут.

Насчет абонемента - сходи-ка лучше сам, тоже ведь типа Дхарма. Не такая конечно, как у видьядхар кагью и нингма, но тоже приносит блага освобождения.

----------


## GROM

> в соучастии "в скупке краденного"... по аналогии тобишь...
> 
> вот если бы мясоеды поедали имнно ТРУПЫ животных, умерших "самостоятельно" (старость/болезни), - другой разговор.. дело то не в мясе как объекте, а в убийстве.


Мы уже упоминали способ и мотивы убийства.
Например если ты приехал в гости к человеку у которого домашнее хозяйство ,скот  и т.д. Ты должен быть очень осторожен и категоричен,потому что иначе дабы тебя порадовать он убьёт то,что по крайней мере не собирался убивать сегодня.

Другое дело те кто работают на мясокомбинатах.
Они убивают не для вас,а ради денег.
На мой взгляд  есть разница.Они всё равно убьют,будет это кто либо есть или нет,ничего не поменяет в их поведении.
Так что прямого соучастия  нет ,в случае с магазином.
И конечно оно есть,когда для тебя приготовили,забили.
Знакомые рассказывали,что  в Израиле куриц покупают живых,выбирают бегающую,а продавец тебе её забивает и т.д.Вот это и есть то,отказавшись от чего принесёшь благо.
СКолько ещё раз повторить?

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Другое дело те кто работают на мясокомбинатах.
> Они убивают не для вас,а ради денег.
> На мой взгляд  есть разница.Они всё равно убьют,будет это кто либо есть или нет,ничего не поменяет в их поведении.


То есть, сам факт убийства приносит баблосы:? Кучеряво  :Smilie: 
А я думал продажа мяса  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> Другое дело те кто работают на мясокомбинатах.
> Они убивают не для вас,а ради денег.
> На мой взгляд  есть разница.Они всё равно убьют,будет это кто либо есть или нет,ничего не поменяет в их поведении.


противоречите в одном предложении - "они работают за деньги" и "им все равно кого убивать" - как вытекает одно из другого? Люди там работают - потому что работают, семью кормят.. работа такая.. это как могилы копать.. 




> Так что прямого соучастия  нет ,в случае с магазином.


никто и не говорит что прямое - косвенное соучастие не означает полное его отсутвие.

прямое соучастие - это когда я за голову поросенка держу, пока его режут....




> Знакомые рассказывали,что  в Израиле куриц покупают живых,выбирают бегающую,а продавец тебе её забивает и т.д.Вот это и есть то,отказавшись от чего принесёшь благо.
> СКолько ещё раз повторить?


попытаюсь опять таки напомнить - что это индивидуальная практика, а не помощь циплятам забиваемым в пром. масштабе. Никто из циплят не спасется, если лично я перестану их покупать...

Аналогия с пЕрацким софтом - все в РФ его воруют (98%), но распространенность нарушения не избавляет от *личной* отвественности.
Понимаете - личной! Если вы не срисуете перацкую вянду у кореша на болванку по цене 10руб за носитель, то воровать в стране не перестанут.. но своровали то вы.. и только вы.. 

Сколько еще раз повторить?  :Wink: 

Сейчас вам по сценарию нужно сказать, что эта аналогия не катит..

----------


## GROM

> Аналогия с пЕрацким софтом - все в РФ его воруют (98%), но распространенность нарушения не избавляет от *личной* отвественности.
> Понимаете - личной! Если вы не срисуете перацкую вянду у кореша на болванку по цене 10руб за носитель, то воровать в стране не перестанут.. но своровали то вы.. и только вы.. 
> 
> Сколько еще раз повторить? 
> 
> Сейчас вам по сценарию нужно сказать, что эта аналогия не катит..


Позже про остальное...Ща про софт! :Big Grin:  
Дело в том,что при срисовывании винды ,софтины какой либо другой,данный предмет не исчезает у владельца  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  ,так что вроде как акта воровства нет!
Если машину угнать,то тот у кого она была её лишится,а софтина как была так и будет!
Я очень против этих буржуазных тем про авторские права и всё такое.
Скоро они лицензируют воздух и будут привлекать за то что не платишь им за его очистку,минерализацию и т.п.Уже недолго осталось ждать.

----------


## Норбу

такие косвенные переплетения и соучастия в плохих делах можно придумать и логически построить практически по любому поводу.... поедания мяса это лишь один из них...  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Я очень против этих буржуазных тем про авторские права и всё такое.
> ...


Против вы лично или нет, но факт нарушения закона (уже существующего и утверждённого) налицо.  :Wink: 
В лицензионном соглашении софта конкретно написано, что именно является нарушением этого закона.

----------


## GROM

> Против вы лично или нет, но факт нарушения закона (уже существующего и утверждённого) налицо. 
> В лицензионном соглашении софта конкретно написано, что именно является нарушением этого закона.


Тук тук!Мы тут не о конституции говорим,ага? :Mad:

----------


## andykh

> Я очень против этих буржуазных тем про авторские права и всё такое.
> Скоро они лицензируют воздух и будут привлекать за то что не платишь им за его очистку,минерализацию и т.п.Уже недолго осталось ждать.


Нарушают ли мясоеды авторские права животных на свой генотип? Ведь они фактически проводят reverse-engineering животных белков и встраивают их в свой организм! Без ведома правообладателей, заметьте.

Причем вы тут не отвертитесь своим утверждением, что мол , "данный предмет не исчезает у владельца"  :Big Grin:  Нельзя так безответственно подходить к животрепещущей проблеме охраны интеллектуальной собственности!

----------


## Грег

> Тук тук!Мы тут не о конституции говорим,ага?


Тогда, к чему рассуждения о софте?  :Smilie: 
Тук, тук...

----------


## Ондрий

> Позже про остальное...Ща про софт! 
> Дело в том,что при срисовывании винды ,софтины какой либо другой,данный предмет не исчезает у владельца  ,так что вроде как акта воровства нет!


Не передергивайте....

Акт нарушения лицензионного соглашения, которое гласит, что программый продукт вам не отдается на правах собственности, как купленная лопата, а лицензия лишь регулирует *ограничения* на использование вами этой системы.  Нажимая кнопарь "агримент" - вы соглашаетесь с ее содержимым. Если вы не оплатили право ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЯ этого продукта на *условиях*, оговоренных лицензией, с которой вы согласились - вы совершили нарушение закона о лицензировании. 

Софт - не есть материальный объект, понятие классического "воровства" тут имеет иные акценты. Это лопата продается без агримента.

Не нравится софт - Ок.. Нарушение ПДД.. все нарушают (почти).. но это опасно не с точки зрения штарфов, а с точки зрения опасности для собственной безопасности/жизни и безопасности/жизни других.

Если вы перестанете нарушать ПДД от этого я вас уверяю на дорогах безопаснее не станет.. Но вы сведете свой собственный лишний риск... Фирштейн?  :Wink:

----------


## Ондрий

> Я очень против этих буржуазных тем про авторские права и всё такое. Скоро они лицензируют воздух и будут привлекать за то что не платишь им за его очистку,минерализацию и т.п.Уже недолго осталось ждать.


Извините - менталлитет босяцкий.. (сорри, ничего личного). Программеры работали-пахали, им платили з.п., босс организовывал труд и всю остальную техн. цепочку. Не хотите - не покупайте софт... кто вас заставляет его использовать? 

Буханку хлеба вы сами выращиваете, или в магазине покупаете? Вы же не тырите с полку краюху за пазуху, мотивируя это "буржуазными темами"???

м?

----------


## PampKin Head

Слава Трем Драгоценностям, сейчас выбор есть между пропреитарными системами с закрытыми кодами  и  системами\софтом, который распространяется по лицензии GPL v1\v2.

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8658

----------


## GROM

> Не передергивайте....
> 
> Акт нарушения лицензионного соглашения, которое гласит, что программый продукт вам не отдается на правах собственности, как купленная лопата, а лицензия лишь регулирует *ограничения* на использование вами этой системы.  Нажимая кнопарь "агримент" - вы соглашаетесь с ее содержимым. Если вы не оплатили ИСПОЛЬЗОВАНИЕ этого продукта на условиях, оговоренных лицензией, с которой вы согласились - вы совершили нарушение закона о лицензировании. 
> 
> Софт - не есть материальный объект, понятие классического "воровства" тут имеет иные акценты.
> 
> Не нравится софт - Ок.. Нарушение ПДД.. все нарушают (почти).. но это опасно не с точки зрения штарфов, а с точки зрения опасности для собственной безопасности/жизни и безопасности/жизни других.
> 
> Если вы перестанете нарушать ПДД от этого я вас уверяю на дорогах безопаснее не станет.. Но вы сведете свой собственный лишний риск... Фирштейн?


Слушайте,какая мне разница что и где гласит акт?Мне глубоко наплювать на любые акты принятые хапугами,программы пишут программисты а продают менеджеры.Они и заботятся о лицензировании,и слава КПСС у нас они пока не очень активны.Можно назвать ворами тех кто продаёт пиратские копии,но никак не тех кто юзает.
Очень рекомендую посмотреть мультик Южный Парк,о том как сильно страдали владельцы авторских прав когда их музыку дети скачали из интернета. :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:  Чесслово,лучшего по этой теме  ещё никто не сделал!
Так что я не считаю нужным заботиться о дядюшке Гейтсе и им подобных,ну не получат они с один миллиард,ну и чё теперь?

ПДД,вожу велосипед :Big Grin:  
Но по опыту общения с теми кто водит,(да и на велике тоже)скажу.
В некотрых случаях нарушение ПДД спасёт вашу жизнь,и чужую.
Например классика:водитель  первого ряда пропускает пешехода на переходе,а по второму в это время гонит другой и никого не пропускает...пешеход идёт ,второй ряд закрыт и...хорошо если жив останется.

На том же велике,если ехать по дороге всё время согласно ПДД,много шансов умереть/разбиться.
Примеров могу наприводить много,если интересно.Могу ссылки дать на обсуждения этих тем :Smilie:

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

Go vegetarian, симпатишная  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

Понятно.. 

отменим ПДД - оно мешает безопасности.

а про лицензирование - таки босцкое отношение, ничем не могу помочь.. не работали вы в IT явно видно.

катайтесь на велике дальше и смотрите мультики...

----------


## Ондрий

> Слава Трем Драгоценностям, сейчас выбор есть между пропреитарными системами с закрытыми кодами  и  системами\софтом, который распространяется по лицензии GPL v1\v2.
> 
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=8658


гы  :Smilie: 

как платный разработчик в этой самой сфере GPL (Linux) - скажу вам, что GPL еще не совсем законен в РФ, на него просто не распространяются нормативные акты.. Дело временное, но пока так...

и кроме того - GPL-софт далеко не всегда покрывает потребности пользователей. Ваши - да, покрывает, но есть и "другой мир".

----------


## GROM

> Извините - менталлитет босяцкий.. (сорри, ничего личного). Программеры работали-пахали, им платили з.п., босс организовывал труд и всю остальную техн. цепочку. Не хотите - не покупайте софт... кто вас заставляет его использовать?


не хочу и не покупаю,совершенно верно!
Про менталлитет не совсем понял..Вы что то хотели сказать про меня ?(вроде в скобках ничего личного,тогда про кого?)
[/QUOTE]

Буханку хлеба вы сами выращиваете, или в магазине покупаете? Вы же не тырите с полку краюху за пазуху, мотивируя это "буржуазными темами"???

м?[/QUOTE]
Буханка хлеба - весчь!
Если я её с прилавка снесу,её там не будет.
Прога  будет даже если её "стырят" 10000000человек.Дяди всегда будут при лаве,потому что ради этого они не перед чем не остановятся.Тем более что они в большинстве своём монополисты и глобалисты,так что фак им.

----------


## Zodpa Tharchin

> Дяди всегда будут при лаве,потому что ради этого они не перед чем не остановятся.Тем более что они в большинстве своём монополисты и глобалисты,так что фак им.


Несколько экстремально, все таки, выражаетесь. В IT не все так просто.
________________
работаю в IT

----------


## GROM

> Понятно.. 
> 
> отменим ПДД - оно мешает безопасности.
> 
> а про лицензирование - таки босцкое отношение, ничем не могу помочь.. не работали вы в IT явно видно.
> 
> катайтесь на велике дальше и смотрите мультики...


А никто не говорил про отмену ПДД,но в них есть много недоработок.
Да я не работал в сфере IT ,это мой недостаток ,простите .Ну пожалуйста простите!А?

Огромное вам спасибо,что разрешаете мне кататься на велике "дальше".
И спасибо что можно мультики смотреть!
Уже только за это зрю  вас благодетелем своим,потому что остальные мне не разрешают сиих радостей. :Big Grin:

----------


## GROM

> Нарушают ли мясоеды авторские права животных на свой генотип? Ведь они фактически проводят reverse-engineering животных белков и встраивают их в свой организм! Без ведома правообладателей, заметьте.
> 
> Причем вы тут не отвертитесь своим утверждением, что мол , "данный предмет не исчезает у владельца"  Нельзя так безответственно подходить к животрепещущей проблеме охраны интеллектуальной собственности!


 :Big Grin:

----------


## PampKin Head

> гы 
> 
> как платный разработчик в этой самой сфере GPL (Linux) - скажу вам, что GPL еще не совсем законен в РФ, на него просто не распространяются нормативные акты.. Дело временное, но пока так...
> 
> и кроме того - GPL-софт далеко не всегда покрывает потребности пользователей. Ваши - да, покрывает, но есть и "другой мир".


Мне кажется, что официально заверенный у нотариуса перевод GPL-лицензии вполне прокатит. 

http://www.rfsi.ru/node/79

"Другой мир" вполне способен заплатить за Wine или за разработку софта, если что...

----------


## Аньезка

> Мне кажется, что официально заверенный у нотариуса перевод GPL-лицензии вполне прокатит. 
> 
> http://www.rfsi.ru/node/79
> 
> "Другой мир" вполне способен заплатить за Wine или за разработку софта, если что...


ой 
кто это? :Cool:

----------


## Пэма Бэнза

Хочу привести в некотором роде уравновешивающую цитату из "Драгоценный груды" - комментария на текст Потовы (dpe chos):

«Позволение есть мясо и рыбу – это учение, которое нуждается в толковании. Потому что Будда сказал, что если бы он запретил мясо с самого начала, то некоторые никогда не вступили бы на Путь. Поэтому постепенное исключение мяса – проявление его искусности. С другой стороны, в качестве противоядия от тех, кто заявляет, что одно лишь воздержание от мяса является великой и самодостаточной практикой, Будда заявил противоположное, сказав, что употребление мяса не является преградой на Пути. Он сказал это, чтобы заставить замолчать тех, кто считал, что из-за вегетарианства они превосходят всех остальных. Однако, на самом деле, употребление мяса осуждается как в Хинаяне, так и в Махаяне. Оно одинаково запрещается там по той простой причине, что влечет за собой действие, которое сродни убийству. Особенно Будда подчеркивал, что Бодхисаттвы должны воздерживаться от мяса».

----------


## GROM

> Будда заявил противоположное, сказав, что употребление мяса не является преградой на Пути. .


О!Я в общем то об этом всё время  :Smilie:  
Конечно же самоограничение   в угоду существам это благо.

----------


## andykh

> Go vegetarian, симпатишная


Гламур плосковат, да и дискурс не наш какой-то  :Smilie:

----------


## Аньезка

> Гламур плосковат, да и дискурс не наш какой-то


Фу!
Из КК небось?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Ондрий

> Мне кажется, что официально заверенный у нотариуса перевод GPL-лицензии вполне прокатит. 
> 
> http://www.rfsi.ru/node/79
> 
> "Другой мир" вполне способен заплатить за Wine или за разработку софта, если что...


Нет, Пампкин.. к сожалению ЛОРовские "юристы" не очень петрят в теме.

кроме того вайн совсем не все может, весьма далеко не все.. причем использование даже того же IE6 под вайном - требует лиц. на винду проще купить винду за 1.5т.р.

я не агитирую за винду (я сам работаю на лине уже 12лет примерно как) - я озвучиваю реальные проблемы законов РФ. Опять таки - танцы с ЖПЛом - временное явление.

И речь вообще не о том что лучше - винда или лин.. Пахать надо на тракторах а летать на самолетах, а не наоборот.

Тема ушла в IT-оффтоп. ну его нафиииг!  :Smilie:  - я и так по 12 часов этим IT занимаюсь!!! 

Придешь домой - там ты сидишь (С)  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

так чтоже все-таки с индивидульным соучастием и кармой? Забивается также как и на буржуазные тлетворные законы о лицензиях?  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

мой последний в топике IT-взбрык:

выпустит вам Столлман ЖПл-v3 - то-то сразу щастье настанет.. особено с поддержкой девайсов проприетарными модулями ядра.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А это благая заслуга? Вот не знала   Если моя жизнь доставляет какие-то страдания другим существам, которые я не могу контролировать, значит можно и осознанно добавлять им страданий?


Если осознаете - то не будете добавлять, верно? Но если осознаете неверно - то будете думать, что не добавляете, понимаете?




> Да, наше равнодушие и жестокость к другим существам, тоже запускает этот механизм и продолжают замкнутый круговорот страданий. 
> Когда люди в беде мы стараемся им помочь. Когда речь заходит о животных - то сразу вспоминают, что "всё есть страдание и все страдают". 
> Никто бы не стал говорить про узников концлагерей - это их карма, любые попытки вызволить их оттуда это отдельно выдернутые действия, без учёта глубинной причины. С такой философией легко можно съехать к пофигизму.


Вы говорите, что равнодушие и жестокость запускают этот механизм. Пожалуйста, ответьте, какой механизм запускает равнодушие и жестокость?

Вы говорите об одном виде равнодушия и жестокости, который Вы осознаете. Но что делать с теми видами равнодушия и жестокости, которые Вы не осознаете?

По какой причине Вы свободны от равнодушия и жестокости к убиваемым ради пищи животным, а другие на Ваш взгляд несвободны?

Вы полагаете, что в теме идет защита равнодушия и жестокости, в то время, как в теме идет взвешивание, какие виды равнодушия и жестокости более равнодушны и жестоки. 

В то время как необходимо освободиться от всех видов. 
Просто указывая - ты не свободен от такого, ты не свободен от такого - недостаточно. Как помочь друг-другу?

Вы говорите, что равнодушие и жестокость запускают этот механизм. Пожалуйста, ответьте, какой механизм запускает равнодушие и жестокость?
Ответьте и Вы спасете бесчисленное множество живых существ от страданий

----------


## PampKin Head

> мой последний в топике IT-взбрык:
> 
> выпустит вам Столлман ЖПл-v3 - то-то сразу щастье настанет.. особено с поддержкой девайсов проприетарными модулями ядра.


http://www.informationweek.com/story...leID=198002077
>>>
Линус о GPLv3
Группа Linux General
6 марта Линус ответил на письмо редактора InformationWeek Charles Babcock'а, ответив на несколько вопросов о GPLv3, тем самым развёрнуто высказав свою _текущее_ отношение к этой лицензии.

Вот несколько наиболее интересных моментов: "Я даже не знаю, что GPLv3 из себя представляет, и я бы был сумасшедшим, если бы применял её для своего кода. Я думаю, что люди, которые пишут в своём коде 'GPLv2 или выше' не достаточно заботятся о лицензии на свой код. Прежде чем я скажу: 'да, вы можете использовать мой код под лицензией X', я узнаю *что* лицензия X из себя представляет."

"Причина, по которой linux имеет лицензию 'GPLv2 only' проста: я не хочу зависеть от кого-либо, когда речь идёт о лицензии, которую я выбрал для своего кода. Я всецело независим от этого. И я вдвойне счастлив, сделав такой выбор, тк черновики GPLv3 были намного хуже GPLv2. В них присутствовали очевидные технические проблемы('размножение' лицензий не только по чистой GPLv3, но и по "GPLv3 с различными дополнительными правами и различными дополнительными ограничениями"), и я надеюсь, что конечный вариант лицензии будет лишён этих проблем."

"... Например FSF рассматривает проприетарное ПО как что-то злое и аморальное. А лично мне наплевать на проприетарный софт. Он не зло, он не аморален, он просто не имеет значения. Я просто думаю, что Open Source лучше, и я готов вкладывать свои деньги в работу над Open Source, но это не крестовый поход - это просто лучший способ работать вместе и писать код."

"... Я люблю GPLv2 потому, что она отлично воплощает 'открытую модель разработки'.... Но FSF, кажется, хочет изменить эту модель, и в черновиках GPLv3 не говорилось о разработке открытого кода, в них говорилось о том, что ты можешь сделать с этим кодом. Возвращаясь к предыдущему примеру, это как если бы наука была бы не только открытой и свободной, но также имела бы ограничение, о невозможности использования оной для создания бомбы."

"... Я вынужден говорить об этом потому, что глупцы спорили о том, что я должен перейти на GPLv3, конечный результат которой пока не ясен, и я естественно думаю, что это идиотизм". 

P.S. Про Потову... Мне не стыдно, потому что я в одной компании по этому вопросу со своими Учителями, Далай Ламой и т.д. наверно, мы еще коллективно не дозрели до высот.

----------


## andykh

> Фу!
> Из КК небось?


Аня, не стОит. Вот конкретно вот в этой теме только КК ещё и не хватало  :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Так что я не считаю нужным заботиться о дядюшке Гейтсе и им подобных,ну не получат они с один миллиард,ну и чё теперь?
> ...


 :Smilie: 
Придёт время и у нас сажать начнут за Гейтсову и им подобных продукцию. Обождите немного.
Но у нас есть выбор - мы можем сознательно не пользоваться этой продукцией, а пользоваться альтернативной, тем более, что она имеется.
А так можно и любое воровство оправдать - типа - мне кушать хотелось, а буржуи хлеб только продают.
 :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Фу!
> Из КК небось?


Вообще-то из Пелевина. "Ампир В"  :Smilie:  Но тоже - офтопик.

----------


## GROM

> Придёт время и у нас сажать начнут за Гейтсову и им подобных продукцию. Обождите немного.
> Но у нас есть выбор - мы можем сознательно не пользоваться этой продукцией, а пользоваться альтернативной, тем более, что она имеется.
> А так можно и любое воровство оправдать - типа - мне кушать хотелось, а буржуи хлеб только продают.


сорри за явный оффтоп.
дык уже какого то школьного учителя в России судили,не знаю посадили или нет,но суд был.(учитель деревенский)винду видишь ли пиратскую установил ...
такая скользкая тема,но вот кто вирусы пишет? я почему то думаю ,что это создатели антивирусных систем  :Smilie:    .Сегодня написал вирус,завтра продал несчастным антивирусную систему. Спайвар всякий и т.д и т.п.тоже корпорации строгают :Frown:  
Неужели не видно,что мы совершенно неравны с Гейтсами и им подобными?
Они акулы,хищники,они пишут законы что бы круче драть себе баблоса.Мы для них как батарейки ...и аналогии с хлебом тут никакой.
Нету глобальных хлебных корпораций!Как нету хлебозавода с амбициями мирового господства.

----------


## Грег

> сорри за явный оффтоп.
> дык уже какого то школьного учителя в России судили,не знаю посадили или нет,но суд был.(учитель деревенский)винду видишь ли пиратскую установил ...
> такая скользкая тема,но вот кто вирусы пишет? я почему то думаю ,что это создатели антивирусных систем    .Сегодня написал вирус,завтра продал несчастным антивирусную систему. Спайвар всякий и т.д и т.п.тоже корпорации строгают


Дело прекратили за незначительностью. Microsoft, как говорит, к открытию дела отношения не имеет. Это инициатива прокуратуры. Показательные дела-то нужны.

А вот про вирусы не стоит говорить. Лучше оперировать известной информацией. - не пойман - не вор.
А то у кого-то жыды виноваты, у кого-то буржуи и т.д., а он тут не при чём, как бы...  :Smilie: 



> Неужели не видно,что мы совершенно неравны с Гейтсами и им подобными?
> Они акулы,хищники,они пишут законы что бы круче драть себе баблоса.Мы для них как батарейки ...и аналогии с хлебом тут никакой.
> Нету глобальных хлебных корпораций!Как нету хлебозавода с амбициями мирового господства.


Это называется зависть. Хорошо ещё, если она приведёт в мир асуров, но может и в ...

Зачем равняться с теми, кто нам не равны?
Разве не наша карма причина этого неравенства?
Равняйтесь с теми, кто равен вам и радуйтесь за тех, кто вам не чета - прекрасная практика, ИМХО!

PS. Почему-то, многим хочется равняться с теми у кого унитаз из золота...  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Хочется спросить - а карму мы для этого наработали?

----------


## GROM

> Дело прекратили за незначительностью. Microsoft, как говорит, к открытию дела отношения не имеет. Это инициатива прокуратуры. Показательные дела-то нужны.
> 
> А вот про вирусы не стоит говорить. Лучше оперировать известной информацией. - не пойман - не вор.
> А то у кого-то жыды виноваты, у кого-то буржуи и т.д., а он тут не при чём, как бы... 
> 
> Это называется зависть. Хорошо ещё, если она приведёт в мир асуров, но может и в ...
> 
> Зачем равняться с теми, кто нам не равны?
> Разве не наша карма причина этого неравенства?
> ...



Речь о равенстве пошла как отклик на упоминание законов.
Пришлось напомнить кто законы пишет.

----------


## Грег

> Речь о равенстве пошла как отклик на упоминание законов.
> Пришлось напомнить кто законы пишет.


А кто их пишет?
Наше общество и пишет.
Мы живём в обществе? В обществе.
Мы от него зависим? Зависим.
Так почему мы хотим, чтобы это общество всё нам давало нахаляву? Может и нам что-то заплатить за эту халяву нужно?

Вообще говоря, какая-то не очень здоровая картина складывается. Ладно ещё, когда речь о халяве по-поводу передачи Дхармы, вроде бы как не хорошо за неё деньги брать.
Но когда индивидуумы переносят такое понимание на всю свою остальную жизнь... как-то нехорошо это - это потребительская позиция, типа - мне все должны, и я принципиально ни за что платить не буду.
Может и компы нужно нахаляву раздавать?
И бриллианты с золотом раздавать всем людям сразу там, где их добывают.
А что? Ведь их носят те, у кого денег куры не клюют, и я хочу!
Стоит задуматься, ИМХО, - в отсутствии ли денег на Дхарму дело или в жизненной позиции?...

Софт - это не предмет первой необходимости, без него прекрасно можно жить.
А если хочешь, чтобы он у тебя был - купи! Тем более, что есть альтернативный, на который либо нужны малые средства, либо вообще не нужны.

----------


## Legba

Да, ничего себе, ребята....
Как говорилось в анекдоте про боксера, убившего тещу:
"И тут она раскрылась..."

----------


## Амрита

BTR, у вас философский склад ума. Читать ваши посты одно удовольствие  :Smilie:  И в каких-то вещах я с вами согласна.      


> Вы говорите, что равнодушие и жестокость запускают этот механизм. Пожалуйста, ответьте, какой механизм запускает равнодушие и жестокость?
> Ответьте и Вы спасете бесчисленное множество живых существ от страданий


Я не смогу спасти бесчисленное множество существ от страданий. Но я могу хотя бы не причинять им какие-то страдания, которые я осознаю. Ну или помочь в какой-то малости. Спасти от страданий в принципе невозможно и у меня такой задачи нет, да я и не способна на это, для этого надо спастись самой. Спасись сам и вокруг тебя спасутся тысячи, - сказал Христос. (над этим работаем  :Wink:  )

Какой механизм запускает равнодушие и жестокость? Наверное наше духовное невежество и как следствие отсутствие любви. Там где есть Любовь там нет места равнодушию. Но возможно другой человек ответил бы на этот вопрос по-другому.




> Вы полагаете, что в теме идет защита равнодушия и жестокости, в то время, как в теме идет взвешивание, какие виды равнодушия и жестокости более равнодушны и жестоки. 
> 
> В то время как необходимо освободиться от всех видов. 
> Просто указывая - ты не свободен от такого, ты не свободен от такого - недостаточно. Как помочь друг-другу?


Да, этого недостаточно. Чтобы освободиться самому и освободить других нужно достичь уровня Будды  :Smilie:  
И тем не менее, необходимы какие-то действия на физическом плане. Или отказ от каких-то действий  :Wink:    Великий мудрец Махатма Ганди возглавлял движение за освобождение Индии, причём руководствуясь принципом ненасилия. И наверняка занимался этим не потому что был во власти иллюзии и хотел избавить всех индийцев от страданий. Это ведь был просветленный человек. Просто приходит время и какое-то явление на Земле становится отжившим, нам множество факторов намекают на то что пора от него избавляться. Также и с мясоедением. Сейчас уже столько появилось людей, питающихся праной, "солнцеедов". Мир нам показывает людей будущего, которым никакая пища вообще не нужна будет. А мы всё цепляемся за первобытное мясоедение. 

Так что, те кто хочет чтобы животных перестали в будущем убивать на мясо, могут стать вегетарианцем сейчас. Процитирую того же Махатму Ганди "Если ты хочешь перемен в будущем, стань этой переменой в настоящем".

----------


## Won Soeng

Амрита, в том то и ошибка, что нет такой связи 


> Так что, те кто хочет чтобы животных перестали в будущем убивать на мясо, могут стать вегетарианцем сейчас


Это не значит, что не нужно становиться вегетарианцем. Это значит, что неосознанные действия плодят новые сомнения и ошибки. Жизнь даже одного человека знает много циклов, когда он пытается заставить себя соответствовать нравственным ценностям, а после, не понимая ни их истоков, ни ценности, ни смысла, срывается и совершает поступки куда более опасные по своим последствиям, чем если бы он не пытался быть нравственнее, чем он есть по своему осознанию и пониманию.
Не следует смешивать Дхарму Будды и вегетарианство. Эти учения похожи по некоторым действиям, но различны в своем источнике. Понимаете? Не место спорам о мясоедстве и вегетарианстве на Буддийском форуме. Относительное сострадание очень легко становится источником гневного возмущения. Необходимо обнаружить источник безграничного, абсолютного сострадания.
Неведение этого источника и порождает равнодушие и жестокость. 
Сострадая только животным порождаются условия для равнодушия и жестокости по отношению к тем, кто питается плотью животных. 
Сострадание и к тем и к другим в равной мере открывает путь к постижению безграничной реальности, таковой как она есть, без приписывания ей оценок, качеств и суждений - то есть к состоянию Будды.

----------


## Alex-M

> ...Сострадание и к тем и к другим в равной мере открывает путь к постижению безграничной реальности, таковой как она есть, без приписывания ей оценок, качеств и суждений - то есть к состоянию Будды....


 :Big Grin:  
"
	Как-то раз один колдун - врун, болтун и хохотун,- 
	Предложил ей, как знаток бабских струн: 
	Мол, русалка, все пойму и с дитем тебя возьму. 
	И пошла она к нему, как в тюрьму.
"

----------


## GROM

> А кто их пишет?
> Наше общество и пишет.
> Мы живём в обществе? В обществе.
> Мы от него зависим? Зависим.
> Так почему мы хотим, чтобы это общество всё нам давало нахаляву? Может и нам что-то заплатить за эту халяву нужно?
> 
> Вообще говоря, какая-то не очень здоровая картина складывается. Ладно ещё, когда речь о халяве по-поводу передачи Дхармы, вроде бы как не хорошо за неё деньги брать.
> Но когда индивидуумы переносят такое понимание на всю свою остальную жизнь... как-то нехорошо это - это потребительская позиция, типа - мне все должны, и я принципиально ни за что платить не буду.
> Может и компы нужно нахаляву раздавать?
> ...


Пардон,я и предположить не мог,что разговариваю  с людьми которые законы пишут.1000 извинений,я вам больше не оппонент.
Одно радует,что вы с Легбой таки нашли удобную позицию. :Big Grin:

----------


## Амрита

> Амрита, в том то и ошибка, что нет такой связи 
> Это не значит, что не нужно становиться вегетарианцем. Это значит, что неосознанные действия плодят новые сомнения и ошибки. Жизнь даже одного человека знает много циклов, когда он пытается заставить себя соответствовать нравственным ценностям, а после, не понимая ни их истоков, ни ценности, ни смысла, срывается и совершает поступки куда более опасные по своим последствиям, чем если бы он не пытался быть нравственнее, чем он есть по своему осознанию и пониманию.


А почему вы считаете что стать вегетарианцем это непременно неосознанное действие? И далее по сценарию, который вы описали непременно заставляет себя соответствовать чему-то...и не осознает истоков, ценности, смысла и опять же непременно срывается и т. д.? Почему такой пессимистичный сценарий? Другого варианта вегетарианства вы не видите? Осознанный вегетарианец это по вашему из разряда фантастики? Давайте не будем принижать многих великих учителей, в том числе и Кьябдже Чатрала Ринпоче, Далай Ламу и многих других.




> Не следует смешивать Дхарму Будды и вегетарианство. Эти учения похожи по некоторым действиям, но различны в своем источнике. Понимаете? Не место спорам о мясоедстве и вегетарианстве на Буддийском форуме.


Вообще-то я не рассматриваю вегетарианство как учение и тем более не соответствующее Дхарме Будды. Вегетарианство это не более учение чем "не едение" людей. Если я не ем людей это не значит что я исповедаю какое-то учение, у которого даже источник есть. Это просто естественное состояние человека, пребывающего в ахимсе.
Дискуссий о вегетарианстве и мясоедстве на БФ больше чем на любом другом форуме. Столько тем я нигде не видела. Это значит что людям не всё равно. Ничего плохого в этом нет.




> Относительное сострадание очень легко становится источником гневного возмущения.


Опять вы видите только какой-то негативный вариант - вегетарианство источник гневного возмущения? С чего вы это взяли? Вы мыслите по трафарету - если он/она защищает животных то непременно агрессивно, гневливо и вообще готов убить за них. А другого варианта вы не видите? Я не случайно привела вам пример с Махатмой Ганди и его принципом ненасилия в "борьбе" за освобождение Индии.




> Необходимо обнаружить источник безграничного, абсолютного сострадания.


Да, необходимо. А кто с этим спорит?




> Сострадая только животным порождаются условия для равнодушия и жестокости по отношению к тем, кто питается плотью животных.


Почему *только* животным? Похоже на речи православных священников, клеймящих вегетарианство: типа вегетарианцы беспокоятся только о животных, зато ненавидят людей и мать родную продадут. Что-то в этом духе.
BTR, отойдите от стереотипа в отношении вегетарианства и тогда возможно увидите, что вегетарианство не подразумевает непременное сострадание *только* животным и жестокость  :EEK!:   в отношении мясоедов. Мне честно говоря смешно такое читать. 




> Сострадание и к тем и к другим в равной мере открывает путь к постижению безграничной реальности, таковой как она есть, без приписывания ей оценок, качеств и суждений - то есть к состоянию Будды.


Да, всё так. Только кто утверждал обратное? Именно об этом тут и говорят.

----------


## Won Soeng

> А почему вы считаете что стать вегетарианцем это непременно неосознанное действие?


Потому что это ложное воззрение на причину страданий, заблуждение в истинном сострадании.
Нет никаких проблем в том, чтобы не есть мясо. Есть проблема с тем, чтобы распространять ложную идею, что отказ от мяса является действием освобождающим от страданий. Жажда такого распространения опирается на непонимание что такое страдания, что является причиной страданий, и что является освобождением от страданий. Деяния по распространению ложных воззрений являются неблагим действием и создают карму для снижения способностей и смирения с низкими способностями и относительным состраданием. Более того, такое смирение ввергает так же в гордыню и распространение идей о том, что и другие должны отказаться от достижения все более высоких способностей вплоть до состояния Будды.

----------


## Амрита

> Потому что это ложное воззрение на причину страданий, заблуждение в истинном сострадании.


Ох, как всё оказывается печально. Православие ещё называет вегетарианство бесовской доктриной. Они бы с вами согласились.




> Деяния по распространению ложных воззрений являются неблагим действием и создают карму для снижения способностей и смирения с низкими способностями и относительным состраданием. Более того, такое смирение ввергает так же в гордыню и распространение идей о том, что и другие должны отказаться от достижения все более высоких способностей вплоть до состояния Будды.


Значит Кьябдже Чатрал Ринпоче с Далай Ламой мало того что оказывается страдают гордыней ещё и распространяют ложное учение и неблагие действия совершают...

BTR, у нас с вами просто разные взгляды на то что такое ложное учение. Ну и на вегетарианство, соответсвенно, тоже. Ничего страшного, бывает  :Smilie:

----------


## Won Soeng

> Значит Кьябдже Чатрал Ринпоче с Далай Ламой мало того что оказывается страдают гордыней ещё и распространяют ложное учение и неблагие действия совершают...


Не значит. Если Вы обратите внимание, они не уделяют подобным дискуссиям много времени, в отличие от проповедников вегетарианства.

Вы понимаете только связь между мясной пищей и смертью животных.
Скажите, какова связь между смертью и страданием, пожалуйста.

----------


## Амрита

> Вы понимаете только связь между мясной пищей и смертью животных.
> Скажите, какова связь между смертью и страданием, пожалуйста.


Возможно, никакой. Только при чём тут это? Есть убийство без причинения страданий. С помощью яда. Съел и умер. Вся загвоздка в страданиях? Или может в том чтобы не отнимать чужую жизнь, так как не имеешь на это никакого права?




> Если Вы обратите внимание, они не уделяют подобным дискуссиям много времени, в отличие от проповедников вегетарианства.


BTR, а вы хорошо знаете сколько они уделяют времени подобным дискуссиям?
Касательно Далай Ламы: во первых он активно ведёт миротворческую деятельность, ездит по разным странам, призывая людей не убивать друг друга. 
А во вторых, он активно пропагандирует этичное отношение к животным и в том числе опять же активно призывает к вегетарианству, отказу от убийства животных не только на мясо, но и ради шкур. Часто проводит разные мероприятия по этой теме. 
Посмотрите хотя бы эту ссылку
http://savetibet.ru/2006/03/20/tigers.html

А потом, зачем тогда вы сами уделяете подобным дискуссиям столько времени? Или диспуты с вегетарианцами дабы вразумить их о ложности их воззрений не являются неблагими действиями?  :Frown:

----------


## Won Soeng

Амрита, непонимание огорчает Вас. Не расстраивайтесь. Есть много причин не употреблять мясо. Пусть вегетарианство лишь не заслоняет от Вас необходимости постичь Истину о страдании. Если бы Далай Лама поставил вегетарианство и миротворчестве перед Истиной о страдании - это было бы величайшем мошенничеством, понимаете? 
Но не останавливайтесь в изучении Дхармы и в практике Дхармы только потому, что кто-то еще ест мясо, не делайте из этого препятствия. Иначе у Вас уже рождаются защитные идеи о праве на убийство и вот для Вас уже понимание страдания на втором плане, и размышления о праве подменяют проявление сострадания. 
Если Вы все еще не понимаете, то попробуйте осознать разницу между отказом от мяса и продолжением практики и между пропагандой учения отказа от мяса, без способности объяснять точные причины необходимости этого.
Если Вы все еще не понимаете в чем заблуждение пропаганды того, что не понимаешь до конца сам, то вот Вам простой пример.
Ребенку запрещали прикасаться к чему бы то ни было опасному, особенно, к электрическим приборам. Ребенок никогда не понимал с чем это связано и однажды обнаружил, прикоснувшись к слабому источнику тока, что в этом запрете нет смысла. Через неделю ребенка убило высоковольтным разрядом в трансформаторной будке. 
Если Вы хотите привести еще какие-нибудь оправдания в пользу того, что можно без понимания вести споры и агитацию в защиты "правильных идей", вспомните этого ребенка, пожалуйста и будьте внимательны к способу, которым передаете относительные истины.

----------


## Aleksey L.

никакое это не ложное воззрение. не все так очевидно прямо логически связано. стоит лишь расширить рамки умозаключений ... 

получается картина - человек здоров изначально. затем, когда подрастает, ребенка отравляют, родители или окружение, страдающие существа (говорить об _осознанном_ употреблении ими мяса ... да и не только, вряд ли уместно за редким исключением). Каждый кормит _своей_ едой, к которой у них самих (возможно) 'иммунитет', ввиду кармически сложившихся причин. то есть для них это лекарство от _сугубо их_ болезней. но ребенок еще не болеет. но обязательно (!) заболеет со временем. и все будет повторяться. 

в любом случае человек ставится перед лицом последствий, но никак не причин. тогда как в силу привычно выработанных схем, в отсутствии знания и свободы выбора, практически любой человек зачастую не в силах отказаться от выработанных привычек, зависимостей, _предпочтений окружения_. 

Индустрия же работает как маховик, связка шестеренок без выхода. Подобно ипподрому, где загоняют живых существ... крысиные бега, где ставка - жизни/судьбы детей. 

убивать, быть убитым или выходить-таки из этого порочного круга накопления неблагих действий тела-речи-ума. 

есть грамотные книги на тему здоровья . есть знания о строении тонких тел человека и предпочтительного питания в той или иной ситуации. почему-то подобные вполне практически обоснованные издания не находят широкого читателя. не потому ли что индустрия убийства и насилия приносит ощутимые деньги, на которые можно развязать очередную войнушку или исследовать даааальние космосы ... вбухивая под это дело многомиллиардные бюджеты. держа под рукой очередное поколения мяса для бойни. право, смешно. 

впрочем, что-то я заговорился ... вобщем, суть в том, что совет сокращать употребление мяса - способствует сокращению страданий, принимающих форму основных недугов человека ... и не зря Учителя об этом говорят прямым языком. 
__________________________
при всем уважении, за Дхармой Будд обращусь к буддам и Учителям. В данном случае - к Будде медицины и Кьябдже Чатралу Ринпоче.

----------


## Грег

> Пардон,я и предположить не мог,что разговариваю  с людьми которые законы пишут.1000 извинений,я вам больше не оппонент.


Да, понятно.  :Big Grin: 
У кого-то виноваты жиды, у кого-то те, кто пишет законы. Все, кроме их самих.  :Smilie: 



> Одно радует,что вы с Легбой таки нашли удобную позицию.


Да нет, GROM, удобная позиция тут как раз у индивидов с потребительской позицией (назовём их любителями халявы) и в некоторой степени зависти к тому, что у людей есть то, чего нет  у меня.  :Smilie: 

Позиция, в данном случае проста, но в некоторой степени зависит от назначения софта:

- если софт нам нужен для развлечений, то игрушки, к примеру, продаются за деньги и за аттракционы люди деньги тоже платят.
- если софт нам нужен для обучения, то его наличие должна обеспечить обучающая организация. В нашей стране, обучение - это бюджетная гос. задача - именно оно должно обеспечить софтом школы.
- если софт нужен для занятия бизнесом, то уж извините - "любите кататься, любите и саночки возить". И деньги на халяву зарабатывать хочется?  :Smilie: 
- если же софт нужет для того, чтобы быть как все, от уж извините  :Smilie: , этим нас никто не обязан обеспечивать, ориентируйтесь лучше на программу "компьютер за $100".  :Smilie: 

*PS. В дополнение к вышесказанному, опять повторю - почти всему платному софту, нужному для выполнения повседневных задач, есть бесплатная альтернатива.*

PPS. не вытравить из людей совковый менталитет - "всё народное", "обеспечьте меня всем мне нужным".
Раньше так же с заводов всё тащили домой - типа - "а чо, это ж всё наше, народное!"

----------


## andykh

> ....
> PPS. не вытравить из людей совковый менталитет - "всё народное", обеспечте меня всех мне нужным.
> Раньше так же с заводов всё тащили домой - типа - "а чо, это ж всё наше, народное!"


Вот в этой вот аналогии позвольте усомниться. Что, "нелицензионный" софт только в постсоветских странах? Да в той же Америке его значительно больше, если посчитать в абсолютном выражении. Но с софтом это еще такой себе пример, рынок (пока?) не монополизирован окончательно. Давайте на CD/DVD посмотрим - вот где картельный сговор производителей в полный рост. Знаете, сколько людей, имеющих интернет в США, качают музыку и видео по peer-to-peer? 90%. Это всё "совки" по вашему? В Канаде это даже не считается нелегальным, согласно решению Верховного суда, запрещен только аплоад материалов, защищенных авторскими правами без согласия правообладателей. Налицо дисбаланс в потребностях потребителей и тем, что предлагается, и по какой цене. Законы, по понятным причинам, несбалансированы и имеется сильный перекос в сторону защиты "прав" корпораций. Хотя по идее, верно, "законы пишет общество", и если 90% общества отказывается выполнять какой-либо закон, то самым разумным решением будет его отменить. Что и сделали в Канаде.

----------


## Грег

> Вот в этой вот аналогии позвольте усомниться. Что, "нелицензионный" софт только в постсоветских странах?
> ...


Хм... 
Что, будем считать у кого больше воруют?  :Smilie: 

PS. Я говорил о "совковом" потребительском менталитете.
И как оказалось, есть примеры даже на БФ.
Я говорил о наших людях, а не канадских.  :Wink: 




> Хотя по идее, верно, "законы пишет общество", и если 90% общества отказывается выполнять какой-либо закон, то самым разумным решением будет его отменить. Что и сделали в Канаде.


Так создайте справедливый, на ваш взгляд, закон - делов-то!  :Smilie: 
Пусть по нему всё отдают за бесценок.
А пока у нас есть другие законы.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Опять вы видите только какой-то негативный вариант - вегетарианство источник гневного возмущения? С чего вы это взяли? Вы мыслите по трафарету - если он/она защищает животных то непременно агрессивно, гневливо и вообще готов убить за них. 
> ...


Отнюдь!  :Smilie: 
Это всего лишь выводы из гневных и поучающих (по типу - вот ТАК надо, а ТАК не надо  :Smilie:  и более никак) сообщений вегетарианцев на форуме.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> А во вторых, он активно пропагандирует этичное отношение к животным и в том числе опять же активно призывает к вегетарианству, отказу от убийства животных не только на мясо, но и ради шкур. ...(


Призывать и убеждать - ИМХО, это разные вещи.

----------


## Ондрий

коллеги.... вы вообще о чем? о законах которые можно менять/отменять или о карме??

у вас пройдет в 3м чтении законопроект о послаблениях в карме и Яма Дхармараджа его подпишет? .. угу-мс..   :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## GROM

> Да, понятно. 
> У кого-то виноваты жиды, у кого-то те, кто пишет законы. Все, кроме их самих. 
> 
> Да нет, GROM, удобная позиция тут как раз у индивидов с потребительской позицией (назовём их любителями халявы) и в некоторой степени зависти к тому, что у людей есть то, чего нет  у меня. 
> 
> Позиция, в данном случае проста, но в некоторой степени зависит от назначения софта:
> 
> - если софт нам нужен для развлечений, то игрушки, к примеру, продаются за деньги и за аттракционы люди деньги тоже платят.
> - если софт нам нужен для обучения, то его наличие должна обеспечить обучающая организация. В нашей стране, обучение - это бюджетная гос. задача - именно оно должно обеспечить софтом школы.
> ...


Я не очень то понимаю ,о какой виноватости вы ведёте речь,законотворец?
У меня полностью легальный софт! :Big Grin:  
На коробке с виндой так и написано; русская версия, не требует активации. :Big Grin:  
Я купил свой софт в магазине,за деньги которые заработал.
Так что за халявищика ответите по всей строгости совкового менталитета при встрече!

----------


## GROM

> коллеги.... вы вообще о чем? о законах которые можно менять/отменять или о карме??
> 
> у вас пройдет в 3м чтении законопроект о послаблениях в карме и Яма Дхармараджа его подпишет? .. угу-мс..


по моему это с вашей подачи разговор ушёл в это направление :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Я не очень то понимаю ,о какой виноватости вы ведёте речь,законотворец?
> У меня полностью легальный софт! 
> На коробке с виндой так и написано; русская версия, не требует активации. 
> Я купил свой софт в магазине,за деньги которые заработал.


Знакомый подход  :Smilie:  - раз я купил в магазине, значит ничего не нарушил.
Вы купили винду за ту цену, за которую её предлагает Microsoft (более $250)?
Тогда прошу прощения. Да я и не говорил конкретно, что GROM - вор и халявщик.  :Smilie: 

PS. Есть такой сериал - "Следствие ведут знатоки".
В советские времена там переодически показывали комиссионки, в которых продавали краденое. И люди покупали в них это краденое за деньги которые заработали.  :Smilie: 



> Так что за халявищика ответите по всей строгости совкового менталитета при встрече!


Ответ достойный буддиста.  :Smilie: 
Морду что ли набьют?  :Smilie: 
А с кем у меня будет встреча?

----------


## andykh

> Хм... 
> Что, будем считать у кого больше воруют? 
> 
> PS. Я говорил о "совковом" потребительском менталитете.
> И как оказалось, есть примеры даже на БФ.
> Я говорил о наших людях, а не канадских. 
> 
> 
> Так создайте справедливый, на ваш взгляд, закон - делов-то! 
> ...


Вообще-то, я просто хотел показать две вещи:
- сомнительность тезиса, что корень проблемы с "интеллектуальной собственностью" - в менталитете людей. Он в другом.
- зависимость законов от многих факторов, их относительность  :Smilie: 

ЗЫ. Будем считать, что перехода на личности я не заметил, угу?

----------


## GROM

> Знакомый подход  - раз я купил в магазине, значит ничего не нарушил.
> Вы купили винду за ту цену, за которую её предлагает Microsoft (более $250)?
> Тогда прошу прощения. Да я и не говорил конкретно, что GROM - вор и халявщик. 
> 
> PS. Есть такой сериал - "Следствие ведут знатоки".
> В советские времена там переодически показывали комиссионки, в которых продавали краденое. И люди покупали в них это краденое за деньги которые заработали. 
> 
> Ответ достойный буддиста. 
> Морду что ли набьют? 
> А с кем у меня будет встреча?


Слушайте,а в некотрых вопросах вы очень быстро сообржаете. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Что касается сериалов,я уже говорил,мне ближе "южный парк",в данном контексте та серия где Бритни Спирс вынуждена понизить класс личного "боинга" из-за халявщиков которые незаконно получили её творения.
И где другие бедные обворованные звёзды не купили своему сыну на день рождения остров в Палинезии.

----------


## Грег

> Вообще-то, я просто хотел показать две вещи:
> - сомнительность тезиса, что корень проблемы с "интеллектуальной собственностью" - в менталитете людей. Он в другом.
> - зависимость законов от многих факторов, их относительность


Да я, в общем-то, и не пытался найти корень проблемы с раскрытием зависимости законов от многих факторов и относительности.
Я не утверждал, что причина только в этом.
Но когда кто-то ещё и оправдывает своё поведение тем, что он, грубо говоря, плевал, на всё, что ему не близко (причём прослеживается сходность поведения в различных ситуациях), то ... это наводит на некоторые размышления (имею право!).



> ЗЫ. Будем считать, что перехода на личности я не заметил, угу?


Оставляю за собой право обобщать и делать выводы без конкретных указаний личностей.

----------


## Грег

> Слушайте,а в некотрых вопросах вы очень быстро сообржаете.


Вам что, адрес сообщить?
Приехать хотите?
ИМХО, лучше тренировать выдержку и терпимость к отличному от своего мнения. Кстати, очень неплохая мысль в контексте данной темы.



> Что касается сериалов,я уже говорил,мне ближе "южный парк",в данном контексте та серия где Бритни Спирс вынуждена понизить класс личного "боинга" из-за халявщиков которые незаконно получили её творения.


Это ваше личное дело что вам ближе или дальше.
А закон - есть закон. Это, так сказать, данность, на данный момент. 
Хоть у нас он пока и не соблюдается.
Хотите улучшить законы - учавствуйте в их разработке и принятии.

Кто-то может считать, что убийство ему гораздо ближе, чем человеколюбие.
С такими размышлениями, ИМХО, можно очень далеко зайти.



> И где другие бедные обворованные звёзды не купили своему сыну на день рождения остров в Палинезии.


Зависть - не поощряется в буддийском учении.
Лучше, ИМХО, думать о своей жизни, а не рассуждениями о чужой и подсчётами кто чего за сколько купил.

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

Не совсем о софте, но очень близко:

http://www.bulvar.com.ua/arch/2007/8/45dd86f553f82
"Если устроители концерта не задирают бессовестно цены на билеты, зал, как правило, полон".
"Если лицензионный компакт стоит пятнадцать долларов, а нелицензионный два, всем рекомендую покупать за два".
http://www.opec.ru/news_doc.asp?d_no=61459
«Когда у нас будут получать, скажем, по 3 тысячи долларов в месяц, тогда и не будет никаких «пиратов». Пока же эти «пираты» выполняют необходимую функцию — снабжают людей дешевой и качественной музыкой».
*Борис Гребенщиков*

----------


## Амрита

> Амрита, непонимание огорчает Вас. Не расстраивайтесь. Есть много причин не употреблять мясо. Пусть вегетарианство лишь не заслоняет от Вас необходимости постичь Истину о страдании. Если бы Далай Лама поставил вегетарианство и миротворчестве перед Истиной о страдании - это было бы величайшем мошенничеством, понимаете? 
> Но не останавливайтесь в изучении Дхармы и в практике Дхармы только потому, что кто-то еще ест мясо, не делайте из этого препятствия. Иначе у Вас уже рождаются защитные идеи о праве на убийство и вот для Вас уже понимание страдания на втором плане, и размышления о праве подменяют проявление сострадания. 
> Если Вы все еще не понимаете, то попробуйте осознать разницу между отказом от мяса и продолжением практики и между пропагандой учения отказа от мяса, без способности объяснять точные причины необходимости этого.
> Если Вы все еще не понимаете в чем заблуждение пропаганды того, что не понимаешь до конца сам, то вот Вам простой пример.
> Ребенку запрещали прикасаться к чему бы то ни было опасному, особенно, к электрическим приборам. Ребенок никогда не понимал с чем это связано и однажды обнаружил, прикоснувшись к слабому источнику тока, что в этом запрете нет смысла. Через неделю ребенка убило высоковольтным разрядом в трансформаторной будке. 
> Если Вы хотите привести еще какие-нибудь оправдания в пользу того, что можно без понимания вести споры и агитацию в защиты "правильных идей", вспомните этого ребенка, пожалуйста и будьте внимательны к способу, которым передаете относительные истины.


BTR, оказывается я огорчаюсь и чего-то не понимаю, что понимаете вы. Спасибо что сказали, а то я не знала  :Smilie:  
У вас какая-то своя теория собственного сочинения , поэтому даже не хочу её комментировать. Рассуждая о чём-то вы начинаете копать так глубоко и пространно, что теряется сама суть рассматриваемого вами вопроса. 
Да, и всё-таки как ни крути, получается по вашей загадочной теории, что Далай Лама распространяет ложные воззрения, совершает неблагие действия и вообще ничего не понимает в Дхарме Будды, потому как призывает людей стать вегетарианцами из простого и незатейливого сострадания к животным...Наверное он тоже чего-то непонимает, чего понимаете вы.

----------


## Won Soeng

Амрита, всегда когда дело касается ложных заблуждений, это вызывает защитные эмоции. Будьте внимательны к тому, что испытываете, разве Вы не видите, что я не спорю с Вами?

----------


## andykh

> .....
> Но когда кто-то ещё и оправдывает своё поведение тем, что он, грубо говоря, плевал, на всё, что ему не близко (причём прослеживается сходность поведения в различных ситуациях), то ... это наводит на некоторые размышления (имею право!).


Ну я вот в такой ситуации делаю вывод - "Людям свойственно стремиться к свободе."  :Smilie:  А плевал он при этом, не плевал... так опять же смотря на что плевать-то  :Smilie:  Сколько вон плюют на Билла Гейтса со времен его исторического письма в 70х, и что? И людям неплохо, да и он сам как-то не сказать чтоб сильно проиграл от этого.  Видать его "и в три дня не обгадишь"  :Big Grin:

----------


## Амрита

BTR, будте осторожны, разбрасываясь ярлыками вроде "ложных заблуждений", а то это чревато негативной кармой и вряд ли основано на "понимании" о котором вы так много рассуждаете. 
Спорьте на здоровье. В этом ничего плохого нет. Если только не испытываете негативных эмоций.

----------


## Грег

> Ну я вот в такой ситуации делаю вывод - "Людям свойственно стремиться к свободе."  А плевал он при этом, не плевал... так опять же смотря на что плевать-то  Сколько вон плюют на Билла Гейтса со времен его исторического письма в 70х, и что? И людям неплохо, да и он сам как-то не сказать чтоб сильно проиграл от этого.  Видать его "и в три дня не обгадишь"


Свободе от чего?  :Smilie: 
Т.е. дайте мне то, что у вас есть и я буду свободен от вас?  :Big Grin: 
Свобода, ИМХО, - это когда у тебя ничего нет, а не когда имеется что-то, что даёт почувствовать себя свободным.
Не зря, наверное, монахам разрешено иметь только 13 (кажись) личных вещей.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Дабы меня не обвинили в глобализме и не дали ещё один "достойный" титул  :Smilie: , замечу, что:

Я не говорил, что все обязаны пользоваться платным софтом.
Я не защищаю ни Б.Гейтса, ни Б. Спирс  :Smilie: , хотя и не выступаю против них.
Я не говорил ни то, что такой софт - это плохо, ни то, что это хорошо.
Я сам пользуюсь пиратским софтом. Это тот же софт, что люди покупают на свои деньги на 5 копеек. К тому же, я его даже не покупаю и за эти деньги. Я им просто пользуюсь, пока пользуюсь...
Но я пользуюсь пиратским софтом, пока. Я готов это признать.
Я готов уважать труд тех, кто создал то, чем я пользуюсь

*Тем более, что у меня есть выбор не пользоваться тем, что мне не близко!*

----------


## Дмитрий Певко

> Я сам пользуюсь пиратским софтом. Это тот же софт, что люди покупают на свои деньги на 5 копеек. К тому же, я его даже не покупаю и за эти деньги. Я им просто пользуюсь, пока пользуюсь... Но я пользуюсь пиратским софтом, пока. Я готов это признать. Я готов уважать труд тех, кто создал то, чем я пользуюсь
> Тем более, что у меня есть выбор не пользоваться тем, что мне не близко!


Это было супер!!!  :Big Grin:  Спасибо, посмеялсо.

----------


## PampKin Head

"Я готов уважать труд тех, кто создал то, чем я пользуюсь", но уважать рублем не могу... )

----------


## Грег

> "Я готов уважать труд тех, кто создал то, чем я пользуюсь", но уважать рублем не могу... )


Позиция Пампкина?
 :Smilie:

----------


## Грег

> Это было супер!!!  Спасибо, посмеялсо.


 :Big Grin:  
На работе уже начали закупаться.
А дома... будем сворачивать это дело постепенно...
Есть пока ещё незаменимый софт.

----------


## Ондрий

> по моему это с вашей подачи разговор ушёл в это направление


я вам аналогию привел с законами и их нарушениями, в софт ушли вы -




> Позже про остальное...Ща про софт!

----------


## GROM

> я вам аналогию привел с законами и их нарушениями, в софт ушли вы -


ну хорошо,пусть буду я.
Полегчало? :Smilie:

----------


## andykh

> Свободе от чего? 
> Т.е. дайте мне то, что у вас есть и я буду свободен от вас?


Не "от чего", а "чего" в данном случае. Свободе выбора  :Smilie: 




> Дабы меня не обвинили в глобализме и не дали ещё один "достойный" титул , замечу, что:
> 
> Я не говорил, что все обязаны пользоваться платным софтом.
> Я не защищаю ни Б.Гейтса, ни Б. Спирс , хотя и не выступаю против них.
> Я не говорил ни то, что такой софт - это плохо, ни то, что это хорошо.
> Я сам пользуюсь пиратским софтом. Это тот же софт, что люди покупают на свои деньги на 5 копеек. К тому же, я его даже не покупаю и за эти деньги. Я им просто пользуюсь, пока пользуюсь...
> Но я пользуюсь пиратским софтом, пока. Я готов это признать.
> Я готов уважать труд тех, кто создал то, чем я пользуюсь


Звучит весьма самоотреченно  :Big Grin:  Прям расцвет "свобод и возможностей".
Не хватает еще обещания никогда не есть мяса  :Smilie:

----------


## Ондрий

> ну хорошо,пусть буду я.
> Полегчало?


вы не представляете какой камень с души у меня сняли!!  :Big Grin: 

а про мясо то будем??

(все по фрейду, я вот есть щас  хочу.. с утра 2 сладкие булки из буфета и ни  одного хотя б самого завалящего кусочка колбасы!!!!)

----------


## Грег

> Не "от чего", а "чего" в данном случае. Свободе выбора


Так он всегда есть - пользоваться, или не пользоваться, или пользоваться альтернативным.
Пока у нас ещё такая возможность выбора есть.
Только мало кто этим выбором пользоваться хочет.
Обязательно хочется именно то, что просто так не дают.  :Smilie: 



> Звучит весьма самоотреченно  Прям расцвет "свобод и возможностей".
> Не хватает еще обещания никогда не есть мяса


Я ни от чего не отрекался .  :Smilie: 
Не вижу ничего плохого, что живя в обществе, чел старается соблюдать законы этого общества.

В обществе никогда не будет полных "свобод и возможностей", которые бы удовлетворяли всех.
На всех не угодишь. Можно, ИМХО, только постараться как-то более-менее учесть интересы как можно большего числа членов этого общества. Насколько это вообще  возможно.
Либо жить одному, в пещере или лесу, и зависеть только от себя и милостей природы.  :Smilie: 
Так я думаю.

----------


## GROM

> вы не представляете какой камень с души у меня сняли!! 
> 
> а про мясо то будем??
> 
> (все по фрейду, я вот есть щас  хочу.. с утра 2 сладкие булки из буфета и ни  одного хотя б самого завалящего кусочка колбасы!!!!)


В принципе,я буду всё время повторяться про мясо.
Не потому что я хочу отстоять какую то свою позицию,просто я действительно так понимаю буддизм,а доводы призванные меня изменить ранее уже обдуманную точку зрения по этому вопросу ,оказались не убедительными.
Касательно данного треда,кто в первую очередь должен прислушаться и отказаться от мяса?
1.Ламы.
2.Ученики Чатрала ринпоче.(те которые получали от него учения)
3.Люди живущие в таких же условиях как Ринпоче в Индии и Непале.
т.е. те которые сами либо убивают скот,либо каким либо образом заказывают такое действие.
Лам тут нет,а учеников Чатрал ринпоче не из тибетцев как мы знаем не очень жалует.
Может есть кто нибудь из деревень ?

Ещё посетителям рестораций нужно быть осторожным,если вы заказываете раков или им подобных,очень может быть,что их грохнут для вас.
Бывает так,что жители пригорода предлагают купить у них мясо.У меня такое бывало,приходили ,предлагали прямо домой.Тоже лажа,надо избегать.
Вот правда есть очень тяжёлый вопрос,в жировке за квартплату есть такой пункт "уничтожение грызунов и бытовых насекомых",как с ним быть ?

----------


## GROM

> Так он всегда есть - пользоваться, или не пользоваться, или пользоваться альтернативным.
> Пока у нас ещё такая возможность выбора есть.
> Только мало кто этим выбором пользоваться хочет.
> Обязательно хочется именно то, что просто так не дают. 
> 
> Я ни от чего не отрекался . 
> Не вижу ничего плохого, что живя в обществе, чел старается соблюдать законы этого общества.
> 
> В обществе никогда не будет полных "свобод и возможностей", которые бы удовлетворяли всех.
> ...


Если завтра выйдет закон согласно которому я должен буду пинать под зад старушку укравшую хлеб - я не буду его соблюдать!
Законы у нас пишут не Чакравартины и Дхармараджи,а упыри ,кровососы ,бандюки и жульё.
Те части законов которые отражаются непосредственно на людях,соблюдаются большинством.
Я так понимаю ,Ракитин - Павлик Морозов  :Big Grin:  
Видимо нужно быть очень осторожным в общении с вами,одно не верное движение и вы обратитесь к закону. :Big Grin:

----------


## Alexeiy

> 3.Люди живущие в таких же условиях как Ринпоче в Индии и Непале.
> т.е. те которые сами либо убивают скот,либо каким либо образом заказывают такое действие.
> Лам тут нет,а учеников Чатрал ринпоче не из тибетцев как мы знаем не очень жалует.
> Может есть кто нибудь из деревень ?
> 
> Ещё посетителям рестораций нужно быть осторожным,если вы заказываете раков или им подобных,очень может быть,что их грохнут для вас.
> Бывает так,что жители пригорода предлагают купить у них мясо.У меня такое бывало,приходили ,предлагали прямо домой.Тоже лажа,надо избегать.


Это аналогично вопросу "Зачем идти на выборы, если из-за меня одного ничего не изменится?".

Раку всё равно, кстати, для кого погибать - для Вас или следующего посетителя - жизнь именно ему Вы не спасёте.
А вот если рака (замороженного или живого - не важно) не купить, то большая вероятность, что в будущем на одного рака выловят меньше (предложение зависит от спроса).


Не в пользу вегетарианства, а в пользу здравого смысла, так сказать =)





> Вот правда есть очень тяжёлый вопрос,в жировке за квартплату есть такой пункт "уничтожение грызунов и бытовых насекомых",как с ним быть ?


Уничтожение грызунов - может быть необходимостью, с которой ничего не поделаешь. Так же как убийство насекомых, бактерий, вирусов и т.п.
Мясоедство иногда так же, но имхо намного реже и в меньшей степени.

P.S. Сам на выборы не хожу =) Но по конкретной причине - ехать далеко.
Мясо ем, редко и никак не колбасу =)

----------


## Грег

> Если завтра выйдет закон согласно которому я должен буду пинать под зад старушку укравшую хлеб - я не буду его соблюдать!


Хорошо, я повторю, мне не сложно - софт - это не предмет первой необходимости, это не еда, не вода и не воздух, без которых нельзя прожить.
Ваше сравнение некорректно.
Софт - это то, в чём индивид не нуждается непосредственно.



> Законы у нас пишут не Чакравартины и Дхармараджи,а упыри ,кровососы ,бандюки и жульё.


Ну это уж кто как видит.
Кто-то видит Будд и бодхисатв, а кто-то упырей и кровососов. Называется это - кармическое вИдение.  :Smilie: 
Вы видите упырей ,кровососов, бандюков и жульё, так вам и никому другому в этом мире и жить. :Wink:  
Что вижу, в том и живу!
Я думаю, для буддиста более важно научиться терпению, успокоению ума и умению жить в согласии с окружающей обстановкой в соответствии с наработанной кармой, без посягательств на не принадлежащие нам сансарные вещи, которые мы не произвели, которых у нас никогда не было, но которые нам очень бы хотелось иметь. Причём, иметь бесплатно.



> Я так понимаю ,Ракитин - Павлик Морозов


Благодарю, вы мне дали ещё один титул от скорых на навешивание ярлыков форумчан!  :Smilie: 
Я запишу в копилочку дабы сохранить на память.

PS. Кстати,  :Smilie:  а вы себя не Робин Гудом ли ощущаете?



> Видимо нужно быть очень осторожным в общении с вами,одно не верное движение и вы обратитесь к закону.


Не утрируйте, я не занимаюсь ни законотворчеством, ни надзором за соблюдением законов.
Мне до вас дела нет.
Да и живём мы с вами, как я понимаю, в разных странах.

PS. Но вот если я когда-нидь (чисто теоретически) организую какой-нидь ритрит  :Smilie: , и вы попроситесь без денег, то будете на нём работать.
Можете начинать сжимать кулаки, чтобы потом набить морду.  :Wink:

----------


## GROM

> Хорошо, я повторю, мне не сложно - софт - это не предмет первой необходимости, это не еда, не вода и не воздух, без которых нельзя прожить.
> Ваше сравнение некорректно.
> Софт - это то, в чём индивид не нуждается непосредственно.
> 
> Ну это уж кто как видит.
> Кто-то видит Будд и бодхисатв, а кто-то упырей и кровососов. Называется это - кармическое вИдение. 
> Вы видите упырей ,кровососов, бандюков и жульё, так вам и никому другому в этом мире и жить. 
> Что вижу, в том и живу!
> Я думаю, для буддиста более важно научиться терпению, успокоению ума и умению жить в согласии с окружающей обстановкой в соответствии с наработанной кармой, без посягательств на не принадлежащие нам сансарные вещи, которые мы не произвели, которых у нас никогда не было, но которые нам очень бы хотелось иметь. Причём, иметь бесплатно.
> ...


Коли уж мне достался компутер,софт - предмет первой необходимости.
Был такой эпизод в фильме Хоттабыч,когда главному герою для поиска денег совет поступил - компютер продать.На что он ответил,что лучше почку продаст :Big Grin:  
У меня конечно не так всё сильно,но от компютера и софта я завишу  .
Т.е.XP винда мне нужна для выхода в интернет и т.п.Lan у меня,вот и нет другого способа.


Я не могу ощущать себя Робин Гудом,потому что всё что мне достаётся из материальных ценностей,это мой труд.(весьма нелёгкий)
Ракитин я не буду у вас проситься бесплатно на ретрит  :Smilie: 
Если вы хотите опять вернуться к темам оплаты учений,проявите внимательность!

----------


## Грег

> Коли уж мне достался компутер,софт - предмет первой необходимости.


Хм... а откуда он вам достался? Из воздуха что ли материлизовался?



> У меня конечно не так всё сильно,но от компютера и софта я завишу сильно.


И что дальше?  :Smilie: 
А я вот завишу от еды и питья. Причём не дешёвых, а достаточно хороших.
А ещё я завишу от услаждений всяческими сансарными радостями, на которые уходит много  денег, но котрых у меня нет.
*Требую всё это предоставить мне бесплатно?*
Кому мне написать письмо с требованиями? Вовке Путину?



> Я не могу ощущать себя Робин Гудом,потому что всё что мне достаётся из материальных ценностей,это мой труд.(весьма нелёгкий)


Так вот проприетарный софт в нашем мире - это интеллектуальная ценность.
Вам противен проприетарный софт? - Тогда пользуйтесь свободным.
Выбор есть всегда.



> Ракитин я не буду у вас проситься бесплатно на ретрит 
> Если вы хотите опять вернуться к темам оплаты учений,проявите внимательность!


Да это так...  :Smilie: , замечания по ходу беседы.
Меня не интересует тема оплаты, я найду, либо не поеду, но выводы для себя я имею право делать.

----------


## andykh

> Так вот проприетарный софт в нашем мире - это интеллектуальная ценность.


Почему то напомнило "Если бы дома строили так же, как программисты пишут программы, то любой случайно залетевший дятел разрушил бы цивилизацию"  :Big Grin: 

Я сам пишу софт. "Ценность?" Гм-гм. "Творчество?" в 1% случаев, не здесь, не со мной и не сейчас, в далеком прошлом.

Везде, где мы слышим всё больше и больше о "собственности", "ценностях" и "правах", это значит, что "там" творчества как такового уже нет, там индустрия. На смену джинсам пришли официальные костюмы. Так уже случилось с кино, музыкой, происходит с софтом. GROM вот верно спрашивает - что следующее?

----------


## Ондрий

> Коли уж мне достался компутер,софт - предмет первой необходимости.


народ стал потихоньку забывать время без компов.

а компы сейчас весьма успешно помогают справляться с проблемами, которых не существовало до появления этих кампутеров.

(завели себе порося.... очередной вау-эффект)

----------


## GROM

> Это аналогично вопросу "Зачем идти на выборы, если из-за меня одного ничего не изменится?".
> 
> Раку всё равно, кстати, для кого погибать - для Вас или следующего посетителя - жизнь именно ему Вы не спасёте.
> А вот если рака (замороженного или живого - не важно) не купить, то большая вероятность, что в будущем на одного рака выловят меньше (предложение зависит от спроса).
> 
> 
> Не в пользу вегетарианства, а в пользу здравого смысла, так сказать =)
> 
> 
> ...


Не стану сражаться за РФ,точнее выборы в ней.А в стране где я живу,выборы это некотрая формальность :Big Grin:  
Касательно раков,понятно что им уже не помочь.Зато  можно уберечь себя от негативной кармы.

----------


## Грег

> ...
> Везде, где мы слышим всё больше и больше о "собственности", "ценностях" и "правах", это значит, что "там" творчества как такового уже нет, там индустрия. На смену джинсам пришли официальные костюмы. Так уже случилось с кино, музыкой, происходит с софтом. GROM вот верно спрашивает - что следующее?


Правильно! Индустрия!
А индустрия зарабатывает деньги.
Мы вправе не пользоваться услугами этой индустрии.

Что следующее?
Налог на воздух, вероятно. И ограничение свободного доступа к водным ресурсам. Еду в городах уже невозможно получить не имея деньги, а сами жители городов для себя её не производят.

----------


## Амрита

> Касательно данного треда,кто в первую очередь должен прислушаться и отказаться от мяса?
> 1.Ламы.
> 2.Ученики Чатрала ринпоче.(те которые получали от него учения)
> 3.Люди живущие в таких же условиях как Ринпоче в Индии и Непале.
> т.е. те которые сами либо убивают скот,либо каким либо образом заказывают такое действие.
> Лам тут нет,а учеников Чатрал ринпоче не из тибетцев как мы знаем не очень жалует.
> Может есть кто нибудь из деревень ?


Вот как.  А Чатрал Ринпоче похоже обращался ко всем жителям планеты Земля. Наивный.
Как говорится "глас вопиющего в пустыне".

----------


## PampKin Head

> Вот как.  А Чатрал Ринпоче похоже обращался ко всем жителям планеты Земля. Наивный.
> Как говорится "глас вопиющего в пустыне".



С чего вы взяли, что "ко всем жителям планеты"?

----------


## Neroli

Мне кажется, если бы Будда Шакьямуни запретил есть мясо, в силу зацикленности (сколько эмоциональных споров!) человеческого сознания на мясе/не-мясе (на еде опчем!) вся Дхарма выродилась бы в необходимость отказа от мяса. 

В клинике Бутейко помню рассказывали, что сначала они всех просили отказатся от мяса. Само лечение было не в этом, неупотребление мяса не было лечением, только одим из условий, ускоряющих выздоровление. Т.е. если просто бросить есть мясо - выздоровления не наступит.
Так вот они потом перестали говорить о том, что мясо не надо употреблять. Потому что люди, побывавшие в клинике, на вопросы "ну и что такое метод Бутейко", отвечали: "Ааа... мясо не есть!!!"
Это при том, что методу Бутейко всего то лет 30-40.  :Wink:

----------


## Амрита

> С чего вы взяли, что "ко всем жителям планеты"?


А где вы видите что он обращается к какой-то отдельно взятой категории "граждан"?

----------


## Амрита

> Мне кажется, если бы Будда Шакьямуни запретил есть мясо, в силу зацикленности (сколько эмоциональных споров!) человеческого сознания на мясе/не-мясе (на еде опчем!) вся Дхарма выродилась бы в необходимость отказа от мяса.


Почему обязательно "запретил"? Вот Чатрал Ринпоче взывает к нашему осознанному состраданию и милосердию. Разве мы на это не способны?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А где вы видите что он обращается к какой-то отдельно взятой категории "граждан"?


Итого, ситуация не ясная. Требует дополнительным исследований. Какие аргументы вы приведете в пользу тезиса "обращается ко всему населению планеты"?

Например, к мусульманам тоже обращается? Зачем тогда использует какие то странные концепты про сострадание и все такое? Может для мусульман можно было бы найти более адекватные аргументы (ссылки на Коран, пророка Мухамеда)?

----------


## Neroli

> Почему обязательно "запретил"? Вот Чатрал Ринпоче взывает к нашему осознанному состраданию и милосердию. Разве мы на это не способны?


Ну замените "запретил" на "воззвал". Эффект тот-же будет.\

зы: воззвал бы к нашему... чтобы мясо не ели.

----------


## GROM

> Вот как.  А Чатрал Ринпоче похоже обращался ко всем жителям планеты Земля. Наивный.
> Как говорится "глас вопиющего в пустыне".


Видимо от вегетарианского образа жизни в наших широтах теряется внимательность,ухудшается зрение,и повышается самомнение  :Big Grin:  

Хитрые буддисты которые любят и уважают Чатрала ринпоче,поступают следующим образом: они просто не читают этот текст(текст Чатрала ринпоче) :Smilie:

----------


## Амрита

> Итого, ситуация не ясная. Требует дополнительным исследований. Какие аргументы вы приведете в пользу тезиса "обращается ко всему населению планеты"?
> 
> Например, к мусульманам тоже обращается? Зачем тогда использует какие то странные концепты про сострадание и все такое? Может для мусульман можно было бы найти более адекватные аргументы (ссылки на Коран, пророка Мухамеда)?


Если вы внимательно читали первый пост, то там сказано что Чатрал Ринпоче сделал это обращение по просьбе Организации по защите животных. А зоозащитники вряд ли адресовали свой призыв только к буддистам и как вы говорите к мусульманам. Концепции которые он использует понятны каждому кто способен испытывать сострадание к другим существам.

----------


## Амрита

> Ну замените "запретил" на "воззвал". Эффект тот-же будет.\
> 
> зы: воззвал бы к нашему... чтобы мясо не ели.


Наверное всё-таки воззвал, что бы прежде всего перестали рассматривать других живых существ как еду. Тогда и не будет зацикленности на еде о которой вы говорите.

----------


## GROM

> Если вы внимательно читали первый пост, то там сказано что Чатрал Ринпоче сделал это обращение по просьбе Организации по защите животных. А зоозащитники вряд ли адресовали свой призыв только к буддистам и как вы говорите к мусульманам. Концепции которые он использует понятны каждому кто способен испытывать сострадание к другим существам.


Прежде всего именно ламам необходимо стать вегетарианцами. Если ламы откажутся от мяса, тогда вы сможете обратиться с подобным призывом и к мирянам.

Вот реальная проблема в наших широтах - АЛКОГОЛЬ !
Чатрал ринпоче призывает и к отказу от него.

----------


## Neroli

А я вот так и не уловила один момент.

Пробема в том, что съедается мясо или в том, что оплачиваются страдания животных?

Если меня мясом угостили, имею ли я в этом случае отношение к страданиям животных (я мясо ем, но за него не плачу)? 

А если вегетарианец покупает мясо для домашних любимцев? Мясо не есть, но платит за него. Имеет ли он отношение к страданиям животных?

----------


## Neroli

> Наверное всё-таки воззвал, что бы прежде всего перестали рассматривать других живых существ как еду. Тогда и не будет зацикленности на еде о которой вы говорите.


Амрита, есть человеческие существа, способные не есть вообще. Когда вы перестаненете рассматривать листик салата как еду, тогда мы может говорить о незацикленности, хорошо?
А то способные не есть грубой пищи придут к вам и скажут, червяки на пашне гибнут, бросай есть картоху. 
Вы им - не могу я.
А они вам, мы можем - значит и ты можешь! Хы.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Если вы внимательно читали первый пост, то там сказано что Чатрал Ринпоче с делал это обращение по просьбе Организации по защите животных.А зоозащитники вряд ли адресовали свой призыв только к буддистам и как вы говорите к мусульманам. Концепции которые он использует понятны каждому кто способен испытывать сострадание к другим существам.


Из того, что Чатрал Ринпоче "сделал это обращение по просьбе Организации по защите животных" не следует, что он "обращался ко всему населению планеты". Сорри, но эти две вещи *не взаимосвязаны*. Ваш тезис не подтверждается.

Достали бедного дедушку даже в горах!!!

Знаете... Лучше с подобным усердием промоутить отказ от *алкоголя*. Вот уж реальная проблема!!!

Причем *Будда реально предлагал* принять обед отказа от алкоголя и одурманивающих веществ! В отличии от употребления мяса (см. отказ Девадатте).

Давайте так: *когда на www.shabkar.ru будет хотя бы 70% признанных буддийских Лам, Саяду, Шифу* (и это не будет подтасовкой), *тогда продолжим этот разговор?*

Если Чатрал Ринпоче не может даже *аргументированно убедить* своих собратьев в нелегком труде ведения живых существ к освобождению, то что говорить о простых людях?

Убедите Далай Ламу стать вегетарианцем для начала.  Будда говорил, что Дхарма чиста в начале, середине и конце Пути. И показывал пример того, как следует идти по Пути до последнего вздоха!

----------


## GROM

> Причем *Будда реально предлагал* принять обед отказа от алкоголя и одурманивающих веществ! В отличии от употребления мяса (см. отказ Девадатте).


ДА да,кстати!
 :Big Grin:

----------


## Амрита

> А я вот так и не уловила один момент.
> 
> Пробема в том, что съедается мясо или в том, что оплачиваются страдания животных?
> 
> Если меня мясом угостили, имею ли я в этом случае отношение к страданиям животных (я мясо ем, но за него на плачу)? 
> 
> А если вегетарианец покупает мясо для домашних любимцев? Мясо не есть, но платит за него. Имеет ли он отношение к страданиям животных?


Neroli, я уверена что вы сами можете ответить на этот вопрос. Ну или задайте его Далай Ламе. Он ответит лучше меня  :Smilie:  

Я знаю лично для себя что я не буду поддерживать мясную индустрию ни своими деньгами, ни своим выбором и ни своими мыслями. Со всеми остальными нюансами каждый разбирается сам.




> Амрита, есть человеческие существа, способные не есть вообще. Когда вы перестаненете рассматривать листик салата как еду, тогда мы может говорить о незацикленности, хорошо?
> А то способные не есть грубой пищи придут к вам и скажут, червяки на пашне гибнут, бросай есть картоху. 
> Вы им, не могу я.
> А они тебе, я могу - значит и ты можешь! Хы.


Это вообще-то обсуждалось уже миллион раз - без растительной пищи человеку прожить нельзя, она жизненно необходима. У нас тут нет выбора. А на мясо мы убиваем животных ради наших гастрономических прихотей.
Если вы сейчас вспомните про жителей Крайнего Севера, то к ним это не относится, у них нет выбора, это у них такая особенная карма  :Frown:

----------


## Амрита

> Убедите Далай Ламу стать вегетарианцем для начала.


К вашему сведению Далай Лама и есть вегетарианец. И как уже обсуждалось выше, постоянно призывает людей к вегетарианству.

Правда, его, как и Чатрала Ринпоче, не очень хотят услышать.

----------


## ullu

> Если меня мясом угостили, имею ли я в этом случае отношение к страданиям животных (я мясо ем, но за него не плачу)? 
> 
> А если вегетарианец покупает мясо для домашних любимцев? Мясо не есть, но платит за него. Имеет ли он отношение к страданиям животных?


Имеешь. Имеет.

----------


## PampKin Head

> К вашему сведению Далай Лама и есть вегетарианец. И как уже обсуждалось выше, постоянно призывает людей к вегетарианству.
> 
> Правда, его, как и Чатрала Ринпоче, не очень хотят услышать.



Сорри, но вы заблуждаетесь.

*Dalai Lama (most times veg)*

http://www.shabkar.org/teachers/tibe...dalai_lama.htm

* When H.H. Dalai Lama is in the company of non-vegetarians, he sometimes says "*I am a Tibetan monk, not a vegetarian*" and occasionally takes meat. As an observation we can say that especially for vegetarian Buddhists it is not easy to understand why amongst the many ideals and practises H.H. Dalai Lama lives up to, abstaining from eating meat under all circumstances is not one of them. However within Buddhist Dharma it is not done to proudly judge a man like His Holiness because of statements and outer actions we might not understand. See also the article of Catherine Clyne:

http://www.satyamag.com/july99/sat.60.edit.html

Over the past year, much outrage has been expressed over the diet of His Holiness, the Dalai Lama. In the mid 1960s, the Dalai Lama was impressed by ethically vegetarian Indian monks and *adopted a vegetarian diet for about a year and a half*. Apparently he consumed primarily nuts and milk. Unfortunately, he contracted Hepatitis B and his liver was seriously damaged. For health reasons, h*e was advised by his personal physicians to consume meat*. While he has eaten meat in moderation ever since, the Dalai Lama has repeatedly acknowledged that a vegetarian diet is a worthy expression of compassion and contributes to the cessation of the suffering of all living beings. In spite of these admissions, his continuous meat-eating outrages many ethical vegans and vegetarians.

Last December His Holiness attended a state dinner hosted by French President Jacques Chirac for Nobel Peace Prize recipients and human rights activists in commemoration of the 50th anniversary of the Universal Declaration of Human Rights.* When served a special vegetarian meal he asked for the same entrée that everyone else was having (braised calf’s cheek and crayfish stuffed Vol-au-Vent) and reportedly commented, “I'm a Tibetan monk, not a vegetarian.” Ouch!*

----------


## GROM

> К вашему сведению Далай Лама и есть вегетарианец. И как уже обсуждалось выше, постоянно призывает людей к вегетарианству.
> 
> Правда, его, как и Чатрала Ринпоче, не очень хотят услышать.


От те раз!
ЕСДЛ вегетарианец?
А давно?
Нероли,будь добра когда будешь спрашивать у ЕСДЛ свой  вопрос,спроси как давно он вегетарианец. :Smilie:

----------


## ullu

> Почему обязательно "запретил"? Вот Чатрал Ринпоче взывает к нашему осознанному состраданию и милосердию. Разве мы на это не способны?


Кто-то способен, кто-то не способен. Это личное дело каждого. Зачем насаждать ?

----------


## Neroli

> Neroli, я уверена что вы сами можете ответить на этот вопрос. Ну или задайте его Далай Ламе. Он ответит лучше меня


Амрита, если вы не можете компетентно ответить на вопрос о мясоедстве, и считаете что на это способен только Далай-Лама, то что вы проповедуете? Своё кармическое видение?




> А на мясо мы убиваем животных ради наших гастрономических прихотей.


Амрита, прежде чем обвинять кого-то в убийстве и гастрономических пристрастиях ответьте все-же на вопрос, проблема в том, что человек кладет в свой желудок (а может он монах и ему мясо поднесли?) или в том, вложил ли он средства в мясную и кожанную (между прочим тоже) промышленность?

----------


## Амрита

> Сорри, но вы заблуждаетесь.
> 
> *Dalai Lama (most times veg)*
> 
> http://www.shabkar.org/teachers/tibe...dalai_lama.htm
> 
> * When H.H. Dalai Lama is in the company of non-vegetarians, he sometimes says "*I am a Tibetan monk, not a vegetarian*" and occasionally takes meat. As an observation we can say that especially for vegetarian Buddhists it is not easy to understand why amongst the many ideals and practises H.H. Dalai Lama lives up to, abstaining from eating meat under all circumstances is not one of them. However within Buddhist Dharma it is not done to proudly judge a man like His Holiness because of statements and outer actions we might not understand. See also the article of Catherine Clyne:
> 
> http://www.satyamag.com/july99/sat.60.edit.html
> ...


Pampking Head, поскольку я сама слышала его интервью про вегетарианство, то эта ссылка для меня не является убедительной.
Потом посмотрите ссылку, которую я давала несколькими постами выше. Там Далай Лама сожалеет что люди едят мясо, и призывает их стать вегетарианцами.   http://savetibet.ru/2006/03/20/tigers.html   Так что, получается какая-то неувязка.

----------


## Амрита

> Кто-то способен, кто-то не способен. Это личное дело каждого. Зачем насаждать ?


 А кто насаждает? И как его зовут?

----------


## ullu

> От те раз!
> ЕСДЛ вегетарианец?
> А давно?
> Нероли,будь добра когда будешь спрашивать у ЕСДЛ свой  вопрос,спроси как давно он вегетарианец.


Он в интервью говорил об этом. Его Святейшество был вегетарианцем , но его здоровье не позволяло ему быть вегетарианцем и его лечащий врач уговорил его есть хотя бы немного мяса и яиц.

зы. я извиняюсь. мне надо уточнить про мясо и яйца. не могу пока найти это интервью.

----------


## ullu

> А кто насаждает? И как его зовут?


Вы, например.

----------


## GROM

> Он в интервью говорил об этом. Его Святейшество был вегетарианцем , но его здоровье не позволяло ему быть вегетарианцем и его лечащий врач уговорил его есть хотя бы немного мяса и яиц.


Так ЕСДл не вегетарианец?
Или вегетарианец?

----------


## Амрита

> Амрита, если вы не можете компетентно ответить на вопрос о мясоедстве, и считаете что на это способен только Далай-Лама, то что вы проповедуете? Своё кармическое видение?
> 
> 
> Амрита, прежде чем обвинять кого-то в убийстве и гастрономических пристрастиях ответьте все-же на вопрос, проблема в том, что человек кладет в свой желудок (а может он монах и ему мясо поднесли?) или в том, вложил ли он средства в мясную и кожанную (между прочим тоже) промышленность?


Нероли, приведите ссылочку с "обвинениями". А то голословщина получается. 
Нероли, я вам ответила так как посчитала нужным. Не нравится - не читайте. Вам кто-то насильно навязывает вегетарианство? А то ваш воинствующий тон не совсем понятен.

----------


## Амрита

> Вы, например.


Уллу посмотрите в словаре что означает слово насаждать.

----------


## GROM

> ...... Так что, получается какая-то неувязка.


Вы даже не представляете сколько в тибестком обществе неувязок. :Big Grin:  


(Простите что реагирую на то что сказано брату-Пампкину)

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли, приведите ссылочку с "обвинениями". А то голословщина получается. 
> Нероли, я вам ответила так как посчитала нужным. Не нравится - не читайте. Вам кто-то насильно навязывает вегетарианство? А то ваш воинствующий тон не совсем понятен.


Амрита, вы невнимательны. Я ответила на ваши слова. Вы сказали так: 
"А на мясо мы убиваем животных ради наших гастрономических прихотей." Пост №391.

----------


## ullu

> Так ЕСДл не вегетарианец?
> Или вегетарианец?


Насколько я понимаю Далай Лама не практикует вегетарианство, он практикует буддизм  :Smilie:  
и мне кажется это приносит больше пользы  :Smilie: 

зы. я извиняюсь. мне надо уточнить про мясо и яйца. не могу пока найти это интервью.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу посмотрите в словаре что означает слово насаждать.


Внедрять, распространять (идеи, взгляды). Н. прогрессивную технологию.

----------


## Амрита

> Амрита, вы невнимательны. Я ответила на ваши слова. Вы сказали так: 
> "А на мясо мы убиваем животных ради наших гастрономических прихотей." Пост №391.


И что эта фраза по вашему означает?

----------


## Амрита

> Внедрять, распространять (идеи, взгляды). Н. прогрессивную технологию.


Да, надо же. А я думала я просто в дискуссии участвую  :Frown:

----------


## Амрита

> Насколько я понимаю Далай Лама не практикует вегетарианство,


А что это за практика такая "вегетарианство"?

----------


## Neroli

> Это вообще-то обсуждалось уже миллион раз - без растительной пищи человеку прожить нельзя, она жизненно необходима. У нас тут нет выбора.


Вот кстати зря. Выбор есть. Существуют специальные практики, благодаря которым можно научится обходится и без растительной пищи тоже.

----------


## Neroli

> И что эта фраза по вашему означает?


А по вашему?

----------


## Neroli

> Да, надо же. А я думала я просто в дискуссии участвую


Дискуссия это не тогда когда собеседников обвиняют то в отсутвии сотрадания, то в гастрономических прихотях.

----------


## Амрита

> А по вашему?


Ничего, кроме того что в ней сказано. Но вам кажется что-то криминальное там причудилось.

----------


## Амрита

> Дискуссия это не тогда когда собеседников обвиняют то в отсутвии сотрадания, то в гастрономических прихотях.


Пожалуйста дайте ссылочку с "обвинениями в АДРЕС СОБЕСЕДНИКОВ"

----------


## Neroli

> Пожалуйста дайте ссылочку с "обвинениями в АДРЕС СОБЕСЕДНИКОВ"


Намеки - это тоже обвинения, Амрита.

Вы очень хотите уйти подальше от заданных мною вопросов? А почему они вам так не нравятся?

----------


## ullu

> Да, надо же. А я думала я просто в дискуссии участвую


"Разве мы на это не способны?"
Это уже не дискуссия, это уже побуждение к действию посредством воздейсвтия на этические принципы и совесть )

----------


## Амрита

> Намеки - это тоже обвинения, Амрита.
> 
> Вы очень хотите уйти подальше от заданных мною вопросов? А почему она вам так не нравятся?


Нероли, перечислите тогда сразу что ещё обвинения. а то я могу быть не в курсе.

----------


## ullu

> А что это за практика такая "вегетарианство"?


Быть вегетарианцем это практика вегетарианства.

----------


## Амрита

> "Разве мы на это не способны?"
> Это уже не дискуссия, это уже побуждение к действию посредством воздейсвтия на этические принципы и совесть )


Вот как.  "побуждение к действию". Это уже пошёл не буддизм, а юриспруденция. Может сразу адвокатов вызовем?

----------


## Neroli

> Нероли, перечислите тогда сразу что ещё обвинения. а то я могу быть не в курсе.


Я могу быть очень нудной. Не уводите в сторону. Почему вам не нравятся мои вопросы?

----------


## Амрита

> Быть вегетарианцем это практика вегетарианства.


Да? А быть алкоголиком, это практика алкоголизма?

----------


## ullu

> Вот как.  "побуждение к действию". Это уже пошёл не буддизм, а юриспруденция. Может сразу адвокатов вызовем?


Я не нашла логики в вашем ответе. Извините. 
Ваши эмоции не аргумент , они не могут опровергнуть моего утверждения,  что вы насаждете вегетарианство побуждая к действию воздейсвтием на этические принципы.

----------


## Амрита

> Я могу быть очень нудной. Не уводите в сторону. Почему вам не нравятся мои вопросы?


Встречный вопрос - а почему вам не нравится вегетарианство? Чем-то насолило? Или вас кто-то кнутом в вегетарианцы загоняет, а вы типа сопротивляетесь?

----------


## ullu

> Да? А быть алкоголиком, это практика алкоголизма?


Да, конечно.

----------


## GROM

Девочки,не ссорьтесь! :Smilie:

----------


## Амрита

> Я не нашла логики в вашем ответе. Извините. 
> Ваши эмоции не аргумент , они не могут опровергнуть моего утверждения,  что вы насаждете вегетарианство побуждая к действию воздейсвтием на этические принципы.


Уллу, извините тоже. Но я не вижу логики в данном высказывании. Лично вас никто ни к чему не побуждает. Вы ещё скажите что я вас зомбирую.

----------


## ullu

Разница между быть буддимстом и быть вегетарианцем в том, что для вас основное.
Вам важно мяса не есть или вам важно узнать свою истинную природу?

----------


## Амрита

> Да, конечно.


А у этой практики есть Учителя?

----------


## Neroli

На самом деле все споры вегетарианцев построены по следующему принципу:
- Фу, вы едите мясо. У вас нет сострадания.
- Мы не участвовали в убийстве, поэтому нет ничего плохого в том, что мы это съедим.
- Вы вкладываете деньги в мясную промышленность. Вы создаете спрос. Вы косвенно имеете отношение к убийству. 

Отсюда видно, что проблема не в еде мяса как таковом (может я мертвое подъела) - так что гастрономические прихоти и то, что можно жить без мяса - мимо кассы.
Проблема в убийствах. Не в еде, а в убийствах!
Она шире, чем просто мясо. 
Есть еще кожа.
Есть еще меха.
Есть еще лекартства, испытанные на животных.
Есть еще убитые на картошке колорадские жуки.

Список бесконечен!!!! 
И вегетарианцев он тоже касается!!!

----------


## Neroli

> Встречный вопрос - а почему вам не нравится вегетарианство? Чем-то насолило? Или вас кто-то кнутом в вегетарианцы загоняет, а вы типа сопротивляетесь?


С чего вы взяли, что мне не нравится вегетарианство? Очень нравится. Сама была какое-то время.

----------


## ullu

> Уллу, извините тоже. Но я не вижу логики в данном высказывании. Лично вас никто ни к чему не побуждает. Вы ещё скажите что я вас зомбирую.


Но воспринимаются они как давление. А давление вызывает сопротивление, а сопротивление вызывает отвержение а не принятие. А вы ведь хотите что бы то, что вы говорите было принято людьми, а не с возмущением отвергнуто, да?

----------


## Амрита

> Разница между быть буддимстом и быть вегетарианцем в том, что для вас основное.
> Вам важно мяса не есть или вам важно узнать свою истинную природу?


Я не противопоставляю буддизм и вегетарианство и не вижу там "разницы". Я хочу узнать свою истинную природу, не причиняя вреда другим существам потреблением мяса. Этот ответ понятен? Если я не могу исключить убийство насекомых, так как, например, вынуждена ходить и давить их, то в потреблении мяса нет никакой вынужденности и необходимости.

----------


## ullu

> А у этой практики есть Учителя?


да пол страны таких учителей.

----------


## Амрита

> Но воспринимаются они как давление. А давление вызывает сопротивление, а сопротивление вызывает отвержение а не принятие. А вы ведь хотите что бы то, что вы говорите было принято людьми, а не с возмущением отвергнуто, да?


Уллу, каждый воспринимает что-то в меру своей... Ну в общем, я думаю понятно. 
Нет я не хочу что бы что-то было воспринято, я просто участвую в дискуссии потому что эта тема мне интересна.

----------


## ullu

> Я не противопоставляю буддизм и вегетарианство и не вижу там "разницы". Я хочу узнать свою истинную природу, не причиняя вреда другим существам потреблением мяса. Этот ответ понятен? Если я не могу исключить убийство насекомых, так как, например, вынуждена ходить и давить их, то в потреблении мяса нет никакой вынужденности и необходжимости.


Абсолютно понятен.
И я думаю что никто здесь не будет против такой позиции. 
Вы не можете исключить убиство насекомых, кто-то не может исключить потребение мяса, кто-то может исключить потребление мяса, но его сострадание и осознанность настолько велики, что он ест мясо устанавливая связь с убитыми существами. 
Все эти позиции имеют место быть. О чем здесь говорить? 
Отказаться от убийства живого существа - благая заслуга. Это все знают и с этим никто не спорит.

----------


## PampKin Head

> Он в интервью говорил об этом. Его Святейшество был вегетарианцем , но его здоровье не позволяло ему быть вегетарианцем и его лечащий врач уговорил его есть хотя бы немного мяса и яиц.
> 
> зы. я извиняюсь. мне надо уточнить про мясо и яйца. не могу пока найти это интервью.


In the mid 1960s




> Потом посмотрите ссылку, которую я давала несколькими постами выше. Там Далай Лама сожалеет что люди едят мясо, и призывает их стать вегетарианцами. Так что, получается какая-то неувязка.


Хороший повод выяснить все.

----------


## Амрита

> кто-то может исключить потребление мяса, но его сострадание и осознанность настолько велики, что он ест мясо устанавливая связь с убитыми существами. 
> Все эти позиции имеют место быть. О чем здесь говорить?


Уллу, здесь есть один нюанс - тема тут о вегетарианстве. Если человек ест мясо, устанавливая связь с существами, зачем тогда ему эта тема и тем более споры? Для меня это загадка - заходить сюда и спорить зачем-то с вегетарианцами. И при этом ещё заявлять что ему кто-то что-то насаждает  :EEK!:

----------


## PampKin Head

*Рекомендую вегетарианцам не платить налоги.* Платя налоги, вы поощряете мясное животноводство. Ведь именно из налогов государство субсидирует сельское хозяйство. И чем дальше, тем больше.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> А где вы видите что он обращается к какой-то отдельно взятой категории "граждан"?


очевидно, что он обращался как к ученикам, так и к тем, кто своим разумением, взглянув на жизненные перипетии, способен ощутить верность доброго совета и хоть немного измениться, начать что-то изменять. это уже что-то ... 
обо всех жителях планеты речи не идет и идти не может, только о тех, кто хотели бы (осознав это сами) перестать страдать, затем они могут помочь в этом другим. тем или иным способом в той или иной мере. 

тут нет никакого фанатизма ... особенно в стиле гринписа, которого спонсируют нефтяные или сигаретные концерны, откупаясь от упоминания себя в акциях зеленых.

----------


## Амрита

> обо всех жителях планеты речи не идет и идти не может, только о тех, кто хотели бы (осознав это сами) перестать страдать, затем они могут помочь в этом другим. тем или иным способом в той или иной мере.


Ужж, он мог адресовать это всем людям без ограничений, а вот кто услышит, это уже другой вопрос. 
А просьба об обращении исходила по-моему от Тибетской зоозащитной организации.

----------


## Aleksey L.

и, кстати, говоря об индустрии ... зайдите в магазин ... там вы увидите много чего ... есть масло "рама" с укропом, типа, мазать хлеб, мало того, что это является маргарином, так еще и сделан из концерагенных жиров ... жууууть 

на упаковке - счастливая семья 'демонов' из одного распространенного штатовского клипарта. зеленый салатовый цвет ... 
после употребления всего этого дела на роже выскакивают жуткие вещи. испугавшись, вы побежите дальше - покупать крем от кожи или еще что-то ... так и работает индустрия ... взаимосвязано. 

единственный выход тут - развитие осознанного отношения ко-всему-без-исключения. начиная с детских лет. обеспечить это могут прежде всего молодые родители, да и то в том случае, если ребенок - не случайный 'залетон'. 

когда ты вовлечен в бесконечную беготню - порой остановиться и вздохнуть бывает трудно. посему не стоит и начинать бегать, вовлекаясь в чужие игры на чужом поводу. последнее дело - лозунги задвигать, тем паче в виртуальном пространстве. 

люди не такие дураки, как можно подумать ... и очень хорошо, что всегда есть люди, которым не безразличны судьбы страдающих существ.

----------


## GROM

Даже если бы Чатрал ринпоче всю жизнь ел мясо,моё отношение к нему осталось бы прежним.
Даже если Чатрал ринпоче начнёт есть мясо,моё отношение к нему останется прежним.
В принципе,тоже самое могу сказать и по отношению к обычным буддистам.

----------


## Aleksey L.

> Даже если бы Чатрал ринпоче всю жизнь ел мясо,моё отношение к нему осталось бы прежним.
> Даже если Чатрал ринпоче начнёт есть мясо,моё отношение к нему останется прежним.
> В принципе,тоже самое могу сказать и по отношению к обычным буддистам.


ага, как уже говорил, первое сообщение не требует комментариев ...  нечего было волну гнать ... 30 страниц  :Smilie:  

и вообще, гляньте, разговор-то не о Чатрале Ринпоче. разговор о нас-любимых и о нашем отношении к той или иной теме, оправдалки. личное мерИло - повсюду. смешки и ярлычки в сторону якобы недопонимающих радостей жизненного круга. и танцоры и гусары - каждый ведь вертится в своей сфере, зачастую "кайфуя" взаймы. но раньше или позже и это изменится )

----------


## GROM

> ага, как уже говорил, первое сообщение не требует комментариев ...  нечего было волну гнать ... 30 страниц  
> 
> и вообще, гляньте, разговор-то не о Чатрале Ринпоче. разговор о нас-любимых и о нашем отношении к той или иной теме, оправдалки. личное мерИло - повсюду. смешки и ярлычки в сторону якобы недопонимающих радостей жизненного круга. и танцоры и гусары - каждый ведь вертится в своей сфере, зачастую "кайфуя" взаймы. но раньше или позже и это изменится )


Как хорошо,что среди нас есть такие осознанные личности. :Smilie:

----------


## Aleksey L.

согласен, респект им) 

... но и о мире с его страданиями иногда хоть помнить

----------


## Neroli

> ага, как уже говорил, первое сообщение не требует комментариев ... нечего было волну гнать ... 30 страниц


Ну так после твоего сообщения никто и не комментировал. 
Пока Gaza не пришел. 8-го марта. С подарками.  :Smilie:

----------


## Амрита

Про отношение к этой теме Далай Ламы можно посмотреть ещё здесь

http://buddist.ru/articles/2005/12/03/articles_22.html

http://savetibet.ru/1124216880.html

----------


## Neroli

> http://buddist.ru/articles/2005/12/03/articles_22.html
> http://savetibet.ru/1124216880.html


В посланиях Далай-Ламы не содержится попыток "наехать" на мясоедов, навязать вегетарианство. Лишь изложение фактов, призыв задуматься и личный пример, т.е. попытка воздействовать на производителя, жестоко обращающегося с животными (в цеплятами, например).

----------


## Михаил Шебунин

> ага, как уже говорил, первое сообщение не требует комментариев ...  нечего было волну гнать ... 30 страниц


Тема закрыта.

----------

